# Sticky  ASK THE FORUM | Germany - Austria - Q&A (language, travelling, moving, general questions etc.)



## Jai-C

In this thread you can ask for the best places in Germany to visit, how to reach them (public trainsport, best airlines etc.) and what to do there 


Everything about travelling to or through Germany can be discussed here as well.


----------



## Ekumenopolis

*Traveling to/through Germany*

Hello everyone!

Im from Spain, and planning a trip through Germany this summer. My girlfriend and me want to visit specially this 3 cities: Koln, Frankfurt am Main and Berlin. Our trip should be 8 or 9 days, arriving and leaving from Koln. 

Can you tell me what are the "you-cant-miss" places in this cities? And how much time should we spend in each place? Is there any train pass for some days? That sort of information would be very interesting and i would apreciate it. Danke shon!!


----------



## il fenomeno

in frankfurt dont miss to visit the observation deck of the main tower. 








visit the nearby shopping street "zeil" and if theres still time take a trip the "palmengarten" thats a botanic garden. of course, if you are into skyscrapes, just walk around where the highrises are.
its no city for tourists though, so dont stay longer than 2 days. 
my 2cents about your frankfurt stay


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Molto obrigado! 

More?


----------



## sebastian c

Köln is also a place which might get boring after 2 days, better spend some more time in Berlin which I personnally find more fascinating.


What you "should" do: Of course visit the Cathedral (don´t forget the wonderful treasury and to climb the tower(s)!), enjoy an evening in (small) old town - you find many restaurants here -, use http://www.koelner-seilbahn.de/english/index.html to cross the rhine - and enjoy the wonderful parc on the other side.

Köln has also got some special museums, for example the chocolate museum, which are quite interesting. Also the aquarium is one of the nicest in Germany.
Boat tours on the rhine are of course possible, too.


You won´t find much interesting architecture or many spectacular highrises in Köln, maybe except http://www.mediapark.de/ .

Shopping is quite good in Köln, but I think you also have that in Madrid.


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Wow.. a good guide of Koln! (beyond the cathedral!)
Thanks, Sebastian!

More, more!!


----------



## LuckyLuke

Hello

Take a look at the Berlin Tourist Info site http://www.btm.de It's also in Spanish 

Aww there are so many things that are great! but you should go to the Potsdamer Platz with its Sony Center and the other futuristic buildings.

Pariser Platz with the Brandenburger Gate and those great embassy buildings.

If you would like to go shopping you might go to Galeries Lafayette or Quartier 206.

Castle Sanssouci and Charlottenburg

The Reichstag

The Gendarmenmarkt

and be sure to visit the Musemusinsel

I hope I could help you a bit


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Sure u did, mate!! What about the nightlife?


----------



## DiggerD21

Ekumenopolis said:


> Sure u did, mate!! What about the nightlife?


I recommend Hackescher Markt and Prenzlauer Berg. The "Kulturbrauerei" is probably a nice place for nightlife.

Are there any special reasons why to visit these three cities (for example distant relatives, friends)?


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Not really, but arriving and landing from Koln is cheaper for me. I love skyscrapers so i wanna visit Frankfurt, and my favourite (by the moment) city in Germany is Berlin, so...


----------



## earthJoker

Make shure you take the ICE from Köln to Frankfurt


----------



## Desven

^^but that's very expensive!!
Cologne(Köln) is great for shopping,especially for fashion!!and of course you should visit the cathedral and climb the tower!there are also nice bars and restaurants!
if you love skyscrapers,you will love Frankfurt,too!the observation deck of the Maintower is great,and it's not expensive!and you also should visit the older parts of Frankfurt which are really amazing!


----------



## il fenomeno

yeah right. visit the "römerberg" and spent an evening in "alt-sachenhausen". pretty nice in summer


----------



## Mike

Or if you dare, visit some of the clubs in Frankfurt: http://www.frankfurt-pur.de/purlocations.php


----------



## Ekumenopolis

Wow, now i have a lot of info about things to see and do in my trip. I thank all of your for your advices. Danke danke danke shon! hahaha

BTW, one more question is about transportation. I guess the best way for moving is the train. Any week pass or similars?


----------



## Justme

I think most people have answered this, although, if I were you, I'd make it Frankfurt, Hamburg, Berlin.

Köln is ok, but there really isn't a lot to see there.

The same for Frankfurt. There are no grand museums (certainly not compared to Madrid), and very little to offer tourists. Usually, most of the interesting things can be seen in half a day.

A walk along the river, up the Main tower (that is a must) and a walk along the shopping street. I don't recommend the Palmengarten. It's nice, but you got real palm trees in Spain and it's free to see - why pay to see them in Frankfurt?

The ICE is not too expensive if you book well ahead, and it certainly is the best way to get around. In fact, if you splurge a bit for 1st class (which is still affordable in my opinion) go for it. It takes 1 hour (approx) between Frankfurt and Koln, and probably about three hours then to Berlin. How else were you going to travel? 

Now Berlin has loads to see. It is a fantastic city and you can easily spend a week there. 

However, it is NOT a beautiful city. Don't expect lovely buildings like Madrid, it is quite run down in parts, and under construction in others, but it is so facinating.

Keep in mind that on Sunday's, plan trips to museums or parks, as there is little else to do in this country on that day.

As long as you don't spend too much time in Frankfurt or Köln, you'd have a great time.

What hotels were you planning in staying in?


----------



## il fenomeno

go to alt-sachsenhausen, drink 10 liter 'stöffche' (cider) and take revenge for the likes of german tourists on spanish beaches every summer!


----------



## Ekumenopolis

LOL..

@Justme:
I must see the hotel offer, but i think it will be some cute hostels or cheap hotels or so.. i dont wanna stay in youth hostels with a lot of Inter-rail people. For moving arount, inside the city i think the best idea is subway, right? Yup, i wont see so much things as moving by bus, but i prefer subway. And, between the cities, train of course. How may i get ICE? Is it only for Europeans? (my girlfriend is Mexican)


----------



## LuckyLuke

Ekumenopolis said:


> LOL..
> 
> @Justme:
> I must see the hotel offer, but i think it will be some cute hostels or cheap hotels or so.. i dont wanna stay in youth hostels with a lot of Inter-rail people. For moving arount, inside the city i think the best idea is subway, right? Yup, i wont see so much things as moving by bus, but i prefer subway. And, between the cities, train of course. How may i get ICE? Is it only for Europeans? (my girlfriend is Mexican)


what do you mean with "How may i get ICE? Is it only for Europeans? (my girlfriend is Mexican)"?


----------



## Ekumenopolis

I mean that i dont know what the hell is the ICE. And, if its a travel pass, there are some travel passes that are only for Europeans!

If its a train or so, then my question isnt valid, of course.


----------



## LuckyLuke

earthJoker said:


> Isn't that the biggest reason not to go there when learning German?


LOL yes you're right :sly:
but of course it's better if you know german even in Düsseldorf! do you want to study in Germany or just learning german?


----------



## Ryoung

LuckyLuke said:


> LOL yes you're right :sly:
> but of course it's better if you know german even in Düsseldorf! do you want to study in Germany or just learning german?



I like to learn language, but in Germany. German immersion is best i think to learn.


----------



## Max BGF

Don´t go to Stuttgart. They don´t even speak proper German there.

Like you who doesn´t even type Deutschland properly


----------



## il fenomeno

endlich mal einer, der die schubladen hat und zugibt, dass seine eigene stadt nicht geeignet ist


----------



## Max BGF

Stimmt, sehr sympathischer Zug.

Aber was haben Schubladen mit Eiern zu tun?


----------



## il fenomeno

ist auf spanisch leicht zu verwechseln


----------



## Max BGF

ach so.

_Habe seit vielen Jahren bei Kaufhaus Müller Allgäuer Kugeln bzw. Eier gekauft. die nach meinen Begriffen suuuperlecker sind. Wohne nun 20 km von Dresden entfernt und bin 70 Jahr. Komme kaum noch zu Kaufhaus Müller. Kann man das Erzeugnis bei Ihnen bestellen oder liefern sie z. B. nach Dippoldiswalde? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen. MfG Sonja Petermann_

http://www.factory-outlet-center.biz/fabrikverkauf/OutID/637/language/E/


----------



## LuckyLuke

Ryoung said:


> I like to learn language, but in Germany. German immersion is best i think to learn.


The Goethe Institutes would give you very good lessons
http://www.goethe.de/ins/de/enindex.htm

Also this site is very good http://www.german-in-germany.info/ingles/index.html
you can find there all places where you can learn german in 7 cities!


----------



## Mike

Some more links that might be of interest to you

Kyopo Forum: http://www.kyopo.com/de/index_html

Inkoda Forum http://www.inkoda.de/

Koreanische Studentenvereinigung Darmstadt http://www.tu-darmstadt.de/hg/k_s_d/

Korean German Network e.V http://www.kgnetwork.org/


----------



## Das Tier

Ryoung said:


> Is it easy gor foreigners to get VISA to study and how much money i need to live for time.


Do you possess the korean or the canadian citizenship? Ok, it doesn`t really matter. Both, south korean and canadian citizens are allowed to come to Germany without a visum for up to three month per half year. The restriction is that you aren`t allowed to work.

When you want to work or to study in Germany you need a visum. But good luck for you, as a south korean or a candian citizen you can apply it when you are already in Germany instead of applying it before moving to Germany, like citizens of many other nations have to do it. So you are able to come to Germany make a language course and check out how you like Germany and when it`s fine you can apply your visum in Germany

You will find every information about visa and stuff like that here: 

http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/www/en/willkommen/einreisebestimmungen/index_html


----------



## David Valdez

Frankfurt is nice for foreigners, I was there 2 months, I studied German at DID:

www.did.de


----------



## szalony_okon

i've learned german in Berlin.
i can just say that those lessons helped me,i just loved this city,community etc.
if U want to learn german in Berlin u should try http://www.hartnackschule-berlin.de/
there R people from all of the world,the teachers are friendly and R learning very good!
enjoy


----------



## sts

I've learned german in Bayern(Stein an der Traun).I've made a language-course with the goethe institut!


----------



## Si

*Learning German (language issues) - Deutsch lernen*

Hi,
my name is carol. i lived in switzerland for few years and i know the basics of german, would like to improve. in return, i am offering to teach mandrain or cantonese in exchange. 
preferable native german speaker and live in toronto. 
send me email about it.


----------



## bigbankmaster

1. Native speaker
2. In Toronto
3. Looking for language exchange with mandarin or cantonese ( you speak both?)
That's not easy to find...

You're Canadian with chinese (or taiwanese) roots? How old are you? 

If you wanted to learn german, why the hell did you go to Switzerland? No german spoken...


----------



## Si

there are four official languages spoken in switzerland, German, French, Italian and Romansh. and of course the german they spoken is quite different from germany german.
i studied hotel management there


----------



## bigbankmaster

Si said:


> there are four official languages spoken in switzerland, German, French, Italian and Romansh. and of course the german they spoken is quite different from germany german.
> i studied hotel management there


Ok, I've lived in Switzerland, too, I go there at least once a year. Their german is dramatically different from ours, that's what I tried to say.

btw: Good place to study hotel management.


----------



## bigbankmaster

Why don't you just enter our bizarr little chit-chat here?


----------



## Si

the german chit-chat place? well my german hasn't reach that level yet


----------



## Ap_Recife

Ich komme aus Brasilien und lerne hier Deutsch.


----------



## skender

*Traveling to/through Germany*

If anyone can help me i will be very thankful. I want to travel by bus from frankfurt to geneva or berne...do you know if there are buses that actually go there...or will i have to take a train??
Thanks a lot
good bye


----------



## [email protected]

Take the train. There are ICE connections from Frankfurt to Basel and from there you can take the Swiss IC. It takes about 6 hours to get from Frankfurt to Geneva by rail.


----------



## DiggerD21

In general overland bus connections in Germany and to many destinations in neighbouring states are underdeveloped. And if there is a bus, it is often as expensive as the train (although the train is already fuckin expensive). The rail network is by far more developed (and afaik there is a stupid law which still prevents competition for the rail network from bus companies).


----------



## Das Tier

Take the train it`s much more faster and by far more comfortable, imo going by bus really sucks.

@ Digger21

I wouldn`t say that, I don`t know how the situation is in HH, but from Berlin there are dozens of bus connections to nearly every place in europe and it´s often less than half the price of the train.


----------



## Das Tier

You can fly with Lufthansa for about 110 €, when you`ve luck, you`ve to check your needed dates: http://www.lufthansa.com/online/portal/lh/de/nonav/notaxonomy?l=en&nodeid=1618907(link to the englih site with the european special offers).

The highspeedtrain would take nearly 6 hours and costs oneway about the same price like the two-way flight.

I didn`t find any bus connections, but to be honest I only took a short look.


----------



## Molinari

Yep, a flight often is the cheapest option.


----------



## DiggerD21

Das Tier said:


> @ Digger21
> 
> I wouldn`t say that, I don`t know how the situation is in HH, but from Berlin there are dozens of bus connections to nearly every place in europe and it´s often less than half the price of the train.


Die Busverbindungen aus Hamburg sind eher nur zu gebrauchen, wenn man nach Osteuropa oder das dänische Festland will. Nach Südeuropa? Vergiss es, mindestens genauso teuer wie ein günstiger Flug + lange Reisezeit. Es gibt hier lediglich zwei Buslinien, die zu was zu gebrauchen sind: Der Bus nach Berlin (i.d.R. günstiger als die Bahn) und der "9 Euro"-Nachtbus über Flughafen Hannover, Frankfurt, Flughafen Frankfurt nach Heidelberg (Billigfliegerprinzip: wer zuerst kommt, kriegt den besten Tarif: 9 Euro pro Fahrt).


----------



## RednBlack

*Learning German (language issues) - Deutsch lernen*

Hey guys, I didnt know where to post this so I figured here was a good place to ask for some opinions. 

I currently live in NYC with my parents and attend college as a History major to become one day a History Professor. My family comes from a Middle Income family, so we live relatively comfortable here in NYC. My plan is to finish college and start my career and get married, but after, in the near future I would like to move away. I come from Albania, but we all know that the living standards there are nowhere near the United States, so moving back there is not an option for me. I have never visited Germany before this is why I ask those German forumers who live there to give me your opinion. Would my standard of living change dramatically if I move to Germany and still pursue the same career? I currently only speak English and Albanian. Would I still be able to get a job due to my lack of German?


----------



## VelesHomais

I don't think that you should move to any country without knowing their language, it's disrespectful to the natives.


----------



## MIMICA

Dr.Mesofius said:


> I don't think that you should move to any country without knowing their language, it's disrespectful to the natives.


I disagree, I'd think it's quite flatering.

But seriously, altho it's not a bad idea, I think u'll be hit by a pretty big culture shock learning another language. Even tho German isn't that difficult to learn, I'd expect it to be a difficult time.


----------



## VelesHomais

Why not learn a language prior to moving there? All it takes is a couple of months.


----------



## RednBlack

Dr.Mesofius said:


> I don't think that you should move to any country without knowing their language, it's disrespectful to the natives.


That makes no sense. You think everyone knew the country's language before they moved to a foreign country? :lol:


----------



## VelesHomais

RednBlack said:


> That makes no sense. You think everyone knew the country's language before they moved to a foreign country? :lol:


And that's number one reason why I don't like immigrants. After awhile they form their communities where they don't even have to learn the native language, then they start pushing for regional language rights and before you know it there is legislature pending for their language to be second state official.


----------



## RednBlack

Dr.Mesofius said:


> And that's number one reason why I don't like immigrants.


Good for you, now if you can kindly leave this thread so that the *German Forumers* can reply to my original post I would appericiate it.


----------



## dejan

^^No need for that rednblack...he's only contributing his opinion. And he has a point...but not to deter from the original topic...

I think Germany would be a good country to move to...but from what i know and hear, it is extremely difficult to obtain German citizenship(?) I'd certainly like to move to a Western European country....living in Germany you can easily go anywhere in Europe, car, train or aeroplane. But it is best to know the language before hand...and i can't imagine you finding a proper job where you'll be teaching in English? Unless it's a foreign type college.
Why not England? The weather is horrible from what i hear though.


----------



## VelesHomais

no worries! I'm out.


----------



## RednBlack

dejan said:


> ^^No need for that rednblack...he's only contributing his opinion. And he has a point...but not to deter from the original topic...
> 
> I think Germany would be a good country to move to...but from what i know and hear, it is extremely difficult to obtain German citizenship(?) I'd certainly like to move to a Western European country....living in Germany you can easily go anywhere in Europe, car, train or aeroplane. But it is best to know the language before hand...and i can't imagine you finding a proper job where you'll be teaching in English? Unless it's a foreign type college.
> Why not England? The weather is horrible from what i hear though.


As far as German citizenship, I dont really need it. Im currently a US citizen, cant I live there with that? Foreign College is what I was thinking about actually.Its not like I wont learn the language, I would learn it now if I could but honestly dont have time due to my studies. England? lol I dont know, I have visted only London but not too thrilled with it. I live in one of the richest places in the world, only reason I would like to live in Germany is because of its culture and people. I think its a great place to settle down and start a family, so is the US but I dont know. Maybe I'll change my mind once I vist Germany, anything can happen.


----------



## dejan

^^I'm not sure if you'd be able to live in Germany with your US citizenship, i assume you would? Maybe you'd have to apply for a permanent residence visa or such. I guess a foreign college would be better to start off, because learning a completely different language...then you have to apply that to your profession.
Yes i agree about Germany, its culture, people and the actual landscape is luring enough Best to see what the locals have to say...but if i could i'd like to move to a country like Sweden.


----------



## Pobbie

dejan said:


> Why not England? The weather is horrible from what i hear though.


It's not that much worse than Germany's really. 

Though I personally hate it. :down:


----------



## RednBlack

dejan said:


> ^^I'm not sure if you'd be able to live in Germany with your US citizenship, i assume you would? Maybe you'd have to apply for a permanent residence visa or such. I guess a foreign college would be better to start off, because learning a completely different language...then you have to apply that to your profession.
> Yes i agree about Germany, its culture, people and the actual landscape is luring enough Best to see what the locals have to say...but if i could i'd like to move to a country like Sweden.


Sweden is great too. I dont know, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, Norway, Denmark, Finland all these places are GREAT places to live. I have to pick one :lol:


----------



## goschio

Wunderschoen!



Anagorn said:


> Alexander Platz and Potsdamer Platz clusters seen from the west at Ernst Reuter Platz:


----------



## Kampflamm

Darf ich mal ihren Pass sehen?


----------



## Pølser Hawkins III

Chao-Hsiu Chen sagt:

Blüht eine Blume, zeigt sie uns die Schönheit. Blüht sie nicht, lehrt sie uns die Hoffnung.


----------



## 7t

All members of my family have been to Germany except me and my little brother. My dad has been there like 9 times, visited all regions of the country.
My mom also had an operation in Dusseldorf back in 93' or 94', cant remember. And my older brother visited 2 years ago and stayed for a couple of months in Berlin.
They all told me the same thing: Great Country but Shitty Weather.

I suppose you would have problems if you dont speak deutsch as it's the case with any other country you go but i wanna ask you a question: Why do you wanna leave NYC?:nuts: 
It's only the Greatest City on earth. Are you bored or something cause if you get bored in NY i cant even imagine any other city in Europe.


----------



## sprash

Desven said:


> and don't worry about the living standard,it's no difference to the living standard in the usa!
> 
> for example the nice living area of my family in cologne:


Dude, are you serious??? I bet even the worst American slum would look better than that :lol:


----------



## RednBlack

7t said:


> All members of my family have been to Germany except me and my little brother. My dad has been there like 9 times, visited all regions of the country.
> My mom also had an operation in Dusseldorf back in 93' or 94', cant remember. And my older brother visited 2 years ago and stayed for a couple of months in Berlin.
> They all told me the same thing: Great Country but Shitty Weather.
> 
> I suppose you would have problems if you dont speak deutsch as it's the case with any other country you go but i wanna ask you a question: Why do you wanna leave NYC?:nuts:
> It's only the Greatest City on earth. Are you bored or something cause if you get bored in NY i cant even imagine any other city in Europe.


My realatives are actually going to a univ. in Austria and have asked me to join them as well, but I dont know. Learning a new language and studying at the same time is really hard. I think Im gonna end up just living here lol NYC is great, but im bored of it. :nuts:


----------



## Küsel

Sogar unsere Bundesräte sind gegen den deutschen Staatsterrorismus nicht immun :rofl:



> *Leuenberger wurde gefilzt
> 
> Bundespräsident Moritz Leuenberger ist auf dem Flughafen Frankfurt am Main in einer Kontrolle hängen geblieben. Er wurde von deutschem Sicherheitspersonal durchsucht.*
> 
> Leuenbergers Delegation wurde durch deutsches Sicherheitspersonal auf «sehr unfreundliche Art und Weise» angehalten und durchsucht, wie der Sprecher des Departements für Umwelt, Verkehr, Energie und Kommunikation, André Simonazzi, einen Bericht des «Blicks» von heute bestätigte.
> 
> Leuenberger befand sich am Samstag früh auf der Rückreise seines offiziellen Afrika-Besuchs und legte auf dem Deutschen Flughafen Frankfurt Main einen Zwischenstopp ein. Im Flughafengebäude wurde die angemeldete Delegation durch Sicherheitspersonal angehalten. Der Bundespräsident musste seine Jacke ausziehen und wurde abgetastet.
> 
> In der Aktenmappe fanden die Sicherheitsleute schliesslich ein Glas Honig, das Leuenberger in Afrika zum Abschied geschenkt bekommen hatte. Nach den neuen EU-Regeln dürfen solche Güter nicht in der Kabine transportiert werden. Ob diese Regelung auch für einen Bundespräsidenten gelte, sei eine andere Frage, so Simonazzi.
> 
> Der «nicht sehr angenehme» Vorfall sei nun aber abgeschlossen und werde keine Konsequenzen haben, sagte der Uvek-Sprecher. (mu/ap)


Wahrscheinlich ein Racheakt gegen die Sturheit der Eidgenossen, was das Anflugverfahren auf dem Zürcher Flughafen anbelangt :lol:


----------



## Kampflamm

Full cavity search?


----------



## Desven

sprash said:


> Dude, are you serious??? I bet even the worst American slum would look better than that :lol:


i can't believe that...this is a pretty nice area for german standards...do they even have water and such luxury things in those "slums"?!


----------



## Slartibartfas

RednBlack said:


> My realatives are actually going to a univ. in Austria and have asked me to join them as well, but I dont know. Learning a new language and studying at the same time is really hard. I think Im gonna end up just living here lol NYC is great, but im bored of it. :nuts:


I am an Austrian studying in Vienna and I can from tell you from my own experience, that the Americans I met all had a great time here.  

I dont know about the chances of getting a decent academic job here in the fields of history where one does not need to speak German. I guess it will be a bit difficult. And the working permission, visa etc issue is quite the same in Austria as in Germany or probably any other EU country.

Vienna has been called by a study of a respectable consulting company to be among the top 3 major cities (ok that means above 1 mio inhabitants ) when it comes to quality of life btw. 

Communicating in English is no problem at all when being in an academic environment, but dont expect every Austrian to speak English. 

Principally I think you should at least have visited the place you are planning to move to as tourist before. Even the more if you have already friends here who could show you around and tell you how it is like.

EDIT:
I see this thread is so old, it could be already from stone age... 
Well, anyway...


----------



## Slartibartfas

Desven said:


> i can't believe that...this is a pretty nice area for german standards...do they even have water and such luxury things in those "slums"?!


Wow, you Germans are so substandard. Unbelievable. 

I could not imagine to live in such a place like Cologne, without having an efficient ice-block supply from nearby mountains to cool my beer and the deer hunted in the nearby woods... hno:


----------



## Kampflamm

So you like deer? :naughty:


----------



## goschio

Wiederlich! hno:


----------



## Slartibartfas

Kampflamm said:


> So you like deer? :naughty:


As I dont get the irony, I just will stupidly answer completley serious: :nuts: 

Yes I like meals with deer. Not that I eat them always, but deer is a rather common food in Austria. Well, at least for sunday meals or if deer weeks are at your local Wirtshaus etc. That goes so far that there exist recipies like the "falscher Hirsch", if you want to cook something like deer but dont want to afford the more expensive meat.

But isn't that the same in Germany too?


----------



## Kampflamm

This should explain things: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10524140&postcount=106

I know about falscher Hase. Very delicious.

To those who don't speak German, this is "falscher Hase":


----------



## Slartibartfas

Kampflamm said:


> This should explain things: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpo...&postcount=106
> 
> I know about falscher Hase. Very delicious.
> 
> To those who don't speak German, this is "falscher Hase":


Oh, ehm, nope. I prefer deer to be in bits and pieces, and most importantly than exclusively for nutrition purposes....


----------



## DiggerD21

RednBlack, you can also find out if there are academic exchange programs available for you. You would stay in Germany for half a year or a year without breaking all connections to the USA and can try to get a job for the time afterwards. If it doesn't work out as expected, you can still safely return to your environment in the USA and practically nothing changed for you except of that you have learned firsthand another culture (which could be even an advantage for an even better job in NYC).

Regarding why moving out from NYC: I can imagine that one can get sick of the density (overcrowded metros, traffic jams etc.).


----------



## schmidt

Maybe you could try first visiting the country, plane tickets from NYC to Europe ain't expensive. Then if you like, you could spend the first months just learning the language in some school (if you have some money) and then move on with your job.

But I don't think your standard of live is going to change as much as you think moving away from New York.

Oh, and if you start learning German in the USA it will take some time, cuz I've been learning the language for 1 year and I can't speak much in it heheh.


----------



## Mekky II

*Hallo !!!*

I would like informations about Güssing (all you have, pics and so on), a city in Austria, i saw a documentary today on french-german channel Arte, I found it very interesting ! You can have here a description of the second documentary : http://www.arte.tv/de/geschichte-gesellschaft/zoomeuropa/diese-woche/1413900,CmC=1424042.html

Danke !


----------



## Kampflamm

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Güssing

People in France actually watch Arte?


----------



## Molinari

I want also!


----------



## Geborgenheit

Molinari said:


> I want also!


Denglisch? :lol:


----------



## Max BGF

Deutsch eignet sich vor allem zum Dichten und Denken.

Für niedere Sprachtätigkeiten sollte man bei Englisch bleiben.


----------



## BOLSCHOI

Deutscher Wortschatz ist größer als der vom Französischen.


----------



## Max BGF

Ist wie mit dem Wurstsortiment und den Schlongs.


----------



## C-Beam

http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/german/


----------



## Kampflamm

Consult Nico Antonescu for further advice.


----------



## -Corey-

Ita Simpsone said:


> How are you? - Wie geht's ? Pronunciation "Wee gates ?"
> What's your name? Wie heisst Du? Pronunciation "Wee highst to ?"
> How old are you? Wie alt bist Du? Pronunciation "Wee ult beast to?"
> The intonation in questions must increase:the last word is the most important :lol:
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> I like you- Ich mag dich Pronunciation "Eash mug deash"
> **** you- Fick dich Pronunciation "Feak deash"
> Goodbye- TschuesPronunciation "Choose"
> The intonation in statements must decrease.


Thank you... That was easy.. 
Now i know how to say these phrases.. hehe you are a good teacher.. ..


----------



## -Corey-

Molinari said:


> I want also!


U want to learn german too?? hehe


----------



## -Corey-

Kampflamm said:


> Consult Nico Antonescu for further advice.


Who's Nico?


----------



## -Corey-

is it him?? hehe..
How do u say What time is it? i speak german, Will you go out with me?, thank you, yourwelcome, good-bye..


----------



## C-Beam

What time is it? = Wieviel Uhr ist es? (weefeel oor ist as)
I speak German = Ich spreche Deutsch (ek spraka deutsch)
Will you go out with me? = Gehst Du mit mir aus? (gast doo meet mere ous)
Thank you = Danke (dunka)
You're welcome = Bitte (bita)
Goodbye = Auf Wiedersehen (ouf weedarsahan)


----------



## -Corey-

the pronunciation it's too hard, but im trying ..


----------



## -Corey-

Guten tag, freut mich..  ich bin ALex..


----------



## -Corey-

haha nevermind. thanx guys for ur help.. Now i want to leanr the numbers from 1 to 10..


----------



## Geborgenheit

alex537 said:


> haha nevermind. thanx guys for ur help.. Now i want to leanr the numbers from 1 to 10..


1 eins (eyens)
2 zwei(tswhy)
3 drei(dreye)
4 vier(fear) 
5 fuenf(fyounf)
6 sechs(zzex)
7 sieben (zipn)
8 acht (ukht)
9 neun( noyn)
10 zehn(tsen)


----------



## Molinari

Learn german numbers.


----------



## Kampflamm

One verb you need to know!


----------



## -Corey-

Molinari said:


> Learn german numbers.


Im learning those numbers right now..


----------



## pflo777

if you want to learn german, its important to learn the local accents as well, otherwise you wont be able to get anywhere in Germany:

Here you have lessons in "bavarian"

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0Pesi9A2rCI

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7P2XVgm1Wvo&mode=related&search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4eV3w1YXCg0

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kV7uFfLopTg&mode=related&search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_eJOedujU9g&mode=related&search=


----------



## Mr Bricks

alex537 said:


> the pronunciation it's too hard, but im trying ..


I reckon this is one of the downsides of speaking English as your native language. British, American etc people have huge diffcultues pronouncing other langages. I´ve studied German for four years and I always found it easy to pronounce.


----------



## C-Beam

The pronounciation of "ch" is probably the hardest for English speakers to learn.


----------



## DiggerD21

And the "ü"?


----------



## Molinari

The german "r" ist tough aswell for english speakers.


----------



## C-Beam

Proper German can propably be learned best by watching German TV:


----------



## -Corey-

Molinari said:


> The german "r" ist tough aswell for english speakers.


nah.. it's easier hehe i speak Spanish too.. haha


----------



## -Corey-

C-Beam said:


> Proper German can propably be learned best by watching German TV:


Here in the United States we don't have German channels, only English and Spanish channels..


----------



## -Corey-

pflo777 said:


> if you want to learn german, its important to learn the local accents as well, otherwise you wont be able to get anywhere in Germany:
> 
> Here you have lessons in "bavarian"
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0Pesi9A2rCI
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=7P2XVgm1Wvo&mode=related&search=
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4eV3w1YXCg0
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kV7uFfLopTg&mode=related&search=
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_eJOedujU9g&mode=related&search=


i have no idea what they're saying..


----------



## Siopao

Guten Tag Everyone, I want to speak German too =P


----------



## WelfeX

This is going to be a virtual german class. Let´s call our lessons 'German Leitkultur'


----------



## C-Beam

The best German TV channels are unfortunately only available through IP TV offerings that you have to pay for. But here some channels that you can view online for free:

*My Favourites*

GIGA (esports, gaming, music, gossip)
Live Stream: mms://giga.streamed.by.ngz-server.de.esl-tv.net/GIGA

N-TV (news, magazines, documentation)
Live Stream: http://www.n-tv.de/61215.html

DW (news, culture, education)
Live Stream: http://195.14.212.230/redirect.jsp?...yer/0,,1941_type_livevideo_struct_266,00.html 

Phoenix (documentation and education)
Live Stream: http://www.phoenix.de/livestream/


*Other Channels*

News
http://iptv.streamfarm.net/cutv/cms/worldnewstv

Stock market / Business
http://www.anleger-fernsehen.de/videoPopup.html
http://www.bloomberg.com/avp/avp.htm?clipSRC=LiveBTV#
http://iptv.streamfarm.net/cutv/cms/forumtv

Home Shopping (probably not bad to learn German since they talk alot while showing objects)
http://www.rtlshop.de/rtlshop/servlet/~tvm5/rtlshop/subsites/streaming.html
http://streamcastmedia.eu/qvc/stream/skin.php?rewrite=no
mms://wm.broadcast.tneg.de/derschmuckkanal
http://www.tv1.de/tv1/cms/sonnenklarTV_live
http://tv1.hse24.de/tv1/cms/3175hse24_live
http://www.1-2-3.tv/index.php?id=110

Quiz shows
http://www1.9live.de/service/livestream/

German parliament
http://webportal.bundestag.t-bn.de/Fernsehtext/servlets/Frameset/Index?bandwidth=300

Dating
http://www.traumpartner.tv/stream/index.php


----------



## -Corey-

Siopao said:


> Guten Tag Everyone, I want to speak German too =P


guten tag auch


----------



## -Corey-

WelfeX said:


> This is going to be a virtual german class. Let´s call our lessons 'German Leitkultur'


German Culture?


----------



## C-Beam

"Leitkultur" means "lead culture". The term is used in the context of multiculturalism. Whereas some people like to give all cultures in a multicultural society the same importance (cultural relativism), others are calling for a Leitkultur which is to be used as orientation point and which sets binding standards in areas where the different cultures are in conflict with each other.

Example: Last week an immigrant wife, who was regulary beaten by her husband, had been denied the right to divorce by a German judge who argued that in the culture where the couple was married (Islamic Northern Africa) it is the right of the husband to use physical force against his wife. This ruling is an example of cultural relativism. In cultural relativism each culture has its own rules and they have to be tolerated. The ruling was heavily critizised by proponents of a Leitkultur who think that in Germany the German culture should set the binding standards and in this "German Leitkultur" it is not acceptable to beat up your wife which would have ment for the case mentioned that the wife should have been granted a divorce by the judge.


----------



## WelfeX

^^
Pretty good explanation


----------



## erbse

*Studying in Germany - Studieren in Deutschland*

Willkommen!  This is the place where you can talk about everything related to studies in Germany. Germans can ask things here as well of course, but let's stick to English, so foreigners get a grasp of what's it all about here.


Let me give you some general overview of the German higher education environment.

This (German) list covers all registered universities, academies/colleges, so-called "Hochschulen" (mostly Federal Institutes) and "Fachhochschulen" (University of Applied Sciences): *Liste der Hochschulen in Deutschland*

An English list for German universities exclusively: *List of universities in Germany*


The places in Germany where you can study, together on a map:









Source: http://www.eony.org/WikisAnHochschulen/AktuelleBeispiele/Systematik - Karte deutsche Hochschulen / Hochschullandschaft


----------



## Julio Villamizar

*Studying in Germany - Studieren in Deutschland*

Hallo alle! 

Thanks for entering here. I am from Colombia in south America, I'm thinking in doing an interchange to Deutschland. I'm 19 years old and I study International Business. I have 3 options:

First: Die Universität Leipzig in Sachsen
Second: Die Universität Flensburg in Schlewig-Holstein
Third: Die Johannes Gutenberg Universität Mainz in Rheinland Pfalz

Which is better and why? Which wolud you recommend for me?

Now, which city is better?

Thanks again, I hope you could help me!


----------



## George W. Bush

That obviously depends on your preferences and priorities. What is it that you expect from a place you are going to stay for a couple of years?

Personally, I like Flensburg very much, as I like Northern Germany in general. The city has impressive old architecture and the setting is beautiful, with good beaches. The whole region is extremely slow paced and calm. If that's your cup of tea, then you should consider it.


----------



## goschio

But Mainz is more in the centre of Germany, so its easier to travel around.


----------



## C-Beam

Mainz is located in the Frankfurt Metro area, you'll find lot of things to do there, plus it is more international and culturally open.


----------



## DiggerD21

If you want to go to the north of Germany and put a big emphasis on the quality of the university in business administration, then go to Kiel. The University has about 20.000 students, so there is always something going on, and is AFAIK one of the best public universities in Germany for your field of studies. And the german national library of economics is located there. Also Hamburg is close, where you will find Germany's most famous nightlife. But personally I would choose Mainz, because it is very conveniently located, making roundtrips in Germany (and thanks to Frankfurt Airport also in Europe) a serious option.


----------



## Julio Villamizar

And it's Die Johannes Gutenberg Universität well-known ???


----------



## derUlukai

hm, yeah.. at least i know it.. but i would also consider manheim (which is known to have a really good university) and especially marburg. that`s a rather small but really nice city in hessen (only ~80000 inhabitants, but about 20000students), rather international (lots of russian, asian and south american students) and only one hour away from ffm. there are a lot of pubs and student parties nearly everyday and the university is also ok (inside top100 of international business schools, german place5 )


----------



## Julio Villamizar

derUlukai said:


> hm, yeah.. at least i know it.. but i would also consider manheim (which is known to have a really good university) and especially marburg. that`s a rather small but really nice city in hessen (only ~80000 inhabitants, but about 20000students), rather international (lots of russian, asian and south american students) and only one hour away from ffm. there are a lot of pubs and student parties nearly everyday and the university is also ok (inside top100 of international business schools, german place5 )


But I have just 3 options, Main: Johannes Gutenberg Universität, Flensburg universität or Leipzig Universität.

So, which of these 3 is better??? Only Academic Quality!

Thanks.


----------



## Max BGF

Julio Villamizar said:


> I don't understand why in some areas of the country it's harder to foreigners.


As usual it´s all about money. Violence against foreigners in Germany is payed enormous medial attention to and blames Germany as a whole. The main reason for criminality is seen in poverty. Therefore the German government pays billions of € to enrich those areas. I´d estimate transfers sum up to around 150 Bio $ per murderer so far.

Germany´d be quite rich if it got that amount from Turkey for every murderer by Turks against Germans


----------



## schmidt

*Studying in Germany*

Hey!

I've been sometimes asking you guys stuff about Germany and German language. I've studied German for 1 year and a half and I admit I don't know it really well yet.

But it seems the Universities there do not REALLY require so much to master German and I've been thinking if I could, with an intermediate level of knowledge, apply for an exchange study in German.

Most of the Universities there have German courses for foreigners which usually take about 2 weeks or a month, which might turn enough for me to follow the classes.

Now I ask you, how much do you know about that? And does anyone of you here live in Germany as a foreigner? Edit: I have a German passport, would that take me off the language requirement thing maybe?

Another question: I have two options: Tübingen Universität or Fachhochschule für Wirtschaft Berlin. Which one? I'm more inclined towards the BADEN-WUTTEMBERGER one to say. 

Thanks!


----------



## Knuddel Knutsch

I`d go to Tuebingen.

You can always catch a train and go to Berlin, if you want to see it.

If you choose Tuebingen, you are in the heart of that part of Germany, where you can pull the most out of, as a student.
you are close to Munich, Stuttgart, Karlsruhe, Heidelberg and even Frankfurt and Nuremberg are not too far away.

So you will have a lot of real "germany" around you.

Furthermore, I think (although I am not sure) that universities in Baden wuertemberg are generally far better than the ones in Berlin....


----------



## schmidt

^^ On that I agree, Tubingen University ranks the same level as the top university here in Brazil, and for what I could see, their WIRTSCHAFTSWISSENSCHAFTLICHEN FAKULTÄTEN look to have a good overall structure. The only thing that gets me concerned is the German language, but I dunno, I took an online goethe test and it ranked me B2, but you never know, I don't understand Deutsche Welle yet hahah.

And tell me something, student residences, does that work this way in Germany too? Study and live in campus...


----------



## Knuddel Knutsch

nope, not at all.

Student live and campus live is completely different to what it is for example in the US.

I dont know what its like in South america.

Furhtermore, I would suggest, that you do as much as possible to improve your german. I am sorry to say, but nobody will take for your language skills or if you are a foreingner at a german university. They will go on, just as if you are german-if you are not, its your thing...That one of those aspects, that are being under discussion in germany concerning the university system.


----------



## C-Beam

schmidt said:


> I have a German passport, would that take me off the language requirement thing maybe?


Damn good question. I guess in reality nobody would probably ask a German if he knows any German. But I am not sure, you are a special case.

Did you ever do some research on that page?

http://www.daad.de/de/index.html


We have a Russian-German here in this forum who studied in Germany and now lives in London I think. But I currently don't remember his user name. Maybe somebody else knows who I mean.


----------



## C-Beam

Julio Villamizar said:


> So, which of these 3 is better??? Only Academic Quality!


Mainz and Flensburg have a better reputation in the eyes of professors than Leipzig. And students rank Flensburg above Mainz. Therefore, if you would additionally agree to the following statements, then Flensburg would probably be the choice:

a) I prefer my study situation to be rather calm than hectic.
b) I like blond women
c) I like Denmark

Ranking
http://www.das-ranking.de/che8/CHE?module=Hitliste&do=show_l1&esb=24&hstyp=1

Flensburg Info
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flensburg


----------



## Geborgenheit

C-Beam said:


> . Plus English speakers are not as often to be found in the east as people there had to learn Russian under the Soviet occupation.


English speakers are not as often to be found in West Germany either. Germany is a big country, and that's why the majority of Germans speak only German. For example in small Denmark English is spoken by almost everyone. This is about mentality. And the majority of Germans are used to speak German with everyone- even if you are an exotic looking South American.


----------



## George W. Bush

german_beowulf said:


> You may be german, but universities distinguish between Bildungsinländer and Bildungsausländer (educational foreigner). You made your general qualification for university entry in a not-german speaking country, that makes you a Bildungsausländer.
> My *guess* would be, that you have to do a german course.
> 
> Oh, by the Way: Tübingen.


He'll be considered Bildungsinländer if he absolved the German Abitur at a German school in Brazil.


----------



## Geborgenheit

schmidt said:


> Edit: I have a German passport, would that take me off the language requirement thing maybe?


Have you already sent your papers to University? 
If you are German, you don't have to participate in any German Tests. I know it.


----------



## Kampflamm

Yes, deutsche Hochschulreife im Ausland is what he needs.


----------



## il fenomeno

he might have to pay study fees though with a german passport. get rid of it better.


----------



## Kampflamm

Foreigners have to pay even more.


----------



## il fenomeno

not if they are from 2nd world countries like south america. in hessia at least.


----------



## Julio Villamizar

Max BGF said:


> As usual it´s all about money. Violence against foreigners in Germany is payed enormous medial attention to and blames Germany as a whole. The main reason for criminality is seen in poverty. Therefore the German government pays billions of € to enrich those areas. I´d estimate transfers sum up to around 150 Bio $ per murderer so far.
> 
> Germany´d be quite rich if it got that amount from Turkey for every murderer by Turks against Germans


oh I see. I didn't know that. Ok no Leipzig....


----------



## Julio Villamizar

Ita Simpsone said:


> English speakers are not as often to be found in West Germany either. Germany is a big country, and that's why the majority of Germans speak only German. For example in small Denmark English is spoken by almost everyone. This is about mentality. And the majority of Germans are used to speak German with everyone- even if you are an exotic looking South American.


So I gonna have problems comunicating myself. I speak German but as an amateur, I mean, I do coherent sentences, I can use the articles and about 50 verbs, hehehehe.......But I'm studying right know to improve it!

Thanks


----------



## Geborgenheit

Julio Villamizar said:


> So I gonna have problems comunicating myself. I speak German but as an amateur, I mean, I do coherent sentences, I can use the articles and about 50 verbs, hehehehe.......But I'm studying right know to improve it!
> 
> Thanks


Maybe you should go to English speaking country?  
German isn't an easy language.


----------



## C-Beam

Ita Simpsone said:


> English speakers are not as often to be found in West Germany either. Germany is a big country, and that's why the majority of Germans speak only German.


That's wrong, in West Germany usually 70-80% of the people can speak some English. I don't claim that they speak it well but it is sufficient to be understood and to survive. 

The only potential problem I see in everday life is with the low skilled service workers like cashiers at the supermarket. They are often immigrant themselves and know little English.

% of English speakers












> Germans are used to speak German with everyone- even if you are an exotic looking South American


Here in the Frankfurt/Rhein-Main-Region it is actually vice versa. Foreigners often complain that Germans switch to English when they notice that their discussion partner speaks German not so well. That way they are barred from improving their German which pisses some foreigners off.


----------



## schmidt

Well yeah. I'm just a bit concerned about this language thing because I need to apply for a course in German or in English. In Tübingen they've got only in German btw.

Vielleicht sollte ich die U anrufen und mit jemanden da sprechen. Ich möchte wann ich in Deutschland bin, natürlich einen Deutschkurs machen. Ich glaube, ich werde die Stunden folgen können, aber in (the beginning) nicht so gut wie am Ende. 

Und ich habe auch über (quitting) meine Universität hier und in einer Universität in Deutschland bewerben gedacht. Eigentlich ich mag Betriebswirtschaft nicht und möchte (Engineering) studieren, so vielleicht ist das meine (oportunity).

As you can see, my vocabulary sucks.


----------



## Ludi

Julio Villamizar said:


> Hallo alle!
> 
> Thanks for entering here. I am from Colombia in south America, I'm thinking in doing an interchange to Deutschland. I'm 19 years old and I study International Business. I have 3 options:
> 
> First: Die Universität Leipzig in Sachsen
> Second: Die Universität Flensburg in Schlewig-Holstein
> Third: Die Johannes Gutenberg Universität Mainz in Rheinland Pfalz
> 
> Which is better and why? Which wolud you recommend for me?
> 
> Now, which city is better?
> 
> Thanks again, I hope you could help me!



In Berlin arent this International Businnes studie?

Here you could study this too in Berlin^^

:

http://www.stw.de/K060/60030/1067.htm

And Berlin is a nice city to live :banana:


----------



## Kampflamm

Er will auf eine gute Uni.


----------



## Geborgenheit

C-Beam said:


> Foreigners often complain that Germans switch to English when they notice that their discussion partner speaks German not so well.


That's true, however, the first contact will be always in German. And then, maybe, the conversation will go in English.


----------



## Knuddel Knutsch

if you are good in englisch I can recommend you this translation site:

http://dict.leo.org/

one of the widest known translation sites on the german web.


----------



## Tannenschnaps

I would recommend the Fachhochschule für Wirtschaft in Berlin...

Nice Atmosphere, good teachers, all courses are available in English and in German, many exchange students, the FHW always ranks very high...

I have to agree that Tuebingen might be more "real" Germany.

But Berlin has more of this "student city feeling" to it.

Well, it's your decision


----------



## Max BGF

C-Beam said:


> Foreigners often complain that Germans switch to English when they notice that their discussion partner speaks German not so well. That way they are barred from improving their German which pisses some foreigners off.


Native Germans as Europe´s most intelligent people are taking the chance to improve their own English. :applause:




Ludi said:


> In Berlin arent this International Businnes studie?
> 
> Here you could study this too in Berlin
> 
> And Berlin is a nice city to live


Boomt die Uni nicht richtig oder warum dieses subtil andienende Berliner Hochschul-Marketing?


----------



## Kampflamm

Wer "International Businnes Studie" studiert, der hat die wirklich die allerbesten Chancen auf einen nicen Job.


----------



## DiggerD21

Der Thread-Eröffner hat bereits klar gemacht, dass er nur die Wahl zwischen Flensburg, Mainz und Leipzig hat. Ich vermute mal das sind die Partner-Unis seiner Uni (relativ problemlose Anerkennung von Prüfungsleistungen, gute Unterstützung, Stipendium...). Von daher ist jedweilige Hochschulstandort-Werbung überflüssig.


----------



## Geborgenheit

Kampflamm said:


> Wer "International Businnes Studie" studiert, der hat die wirklich die allerbesten Chancen auf einen nicen Job.


Vorausgesetzt man hat 200-300 Tausend Euro auf dem Konto und eröffnet sein eigenes Unternehmen. Ansonsten für die Groschen für andere arbeiten.


----------



## Julio Villamizar

Ita Simpsone said:


> Maybe you should go to English speaking country?
> German isn't an easy language.


I like german, I want to learn it. That's the objective


----------



## Max BGF

DiggerD21 said:


> Der Thread-Eröffner hat bereits klar gemacht, dass er nur die Wahl zwischen Flensburg, Mainz und Leipzig hat. Ich vermute mal das sind die Partner-Unis seiner Uni (relativ problemlose Anerkennung von Prüfungsleistungen, gute Unterstützung, Stipendium...). Von daher ist jedweilige Hochschulstandort-Werbung überflüssig.


Es wundert aufmerksame Beobachter wenig, daß das Berliner Hochschulstudium von dortigen Abbiturienten wie auf dem SSC-Flohmarkt verramscht wird.

Überhaupt ist gegenwärtiges Abbi beste Voraussetzung, ein Studium zu empfehlen. Hinterher kann ja jeder gescheit sein, vorher ist es eine Kunst.


----------



## goschio

Many DVD's have a german language version on it. Just go to the video store and rent some DVD with german language. For the beginning, you can use english or portuguise subtitles as an learning aid.


----------



## DiggerD21

Do people in Tübingen speak high german? I once had a small job at a swabian company which wanted to expand into Hamburg. The two swabian guys who gave a short seminar had a hard time to speak high german and I had a hard time to understand them with their swabian dialect.

Regarding student dormitories: Usually they are spread all across the town. But most students live in flat-sharing communities or an own small flat. In your case however there is a good chance to get a place in a dormitory.


----------



## George W. Bush

schmidt said:


> Und ich habe auch über (quitting) meine Universität hier und in einer Universität in Deutschland bewerben gedacht. Eigentlich ich mag Betriebswirtschaft nicht und möchte (Engineering) studieren, so vielleicht ist das meine (oportunity).


It shouldn't be too hard to follow courses of an engineering discipline, much easier than the mathematics they'll use to torture you . You can always rely on abundant learning material in English. These courses are replete with Chinese, Indonesians and other Asians with probably worse language skills than yours.


----------



## Julio Villamizar

german_beowulf said:


> Do you have a german TV channel like Deutsche Welle or something? It´s important to listen to native speakers, because they use the all-day language instead of just some random phrases they teach us in school or in courses.
> You can also watch some TV-shows on youtube or the german video platform www.myvideo.de
> I experienced, at least for myself, that this is way better than any language course (if you already know some basics)


Yes I have Deutsche Welle


----------



## Julio Villamizar

goschio said:


> Many DVD's have a german language version on it. Just go to the video store and rent some DVD with german language. For the beginning, you can use english or portuguise subtitles as an learning aid.


Yes I had made that, with some movies like Das Experiment, Nirgendwo in Afrika, und Lola Renn.

I doing my best to learn as well as I can this fantastic language.

Y ustedes hablan español??? Hablan en Alemania español??


----------



## Julio Villamizar

*You have been very nice helping me with my choice. I want you to know me.*



Also, I want to invite you to know better my country Colombia, and maybe change that narcotrafic-perspective that news had created.
Obviously is in spanish, but there are people who speak english, so if you post in english they are going to understand and reply.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=551


----------



## goschio

Julio Villamizar said:


> How much earn students that work at germany per hour? what is a minimum?
> 
> 3,4,5,6,7....euros?


Thats another important factor. If you go to Mainz, you will be living in the Rhein Main Area which includes cities like Frankfurt. It is much easier in this region to find a decent job that fits your studies.

When I was studiing business in Frankfurt it was very easy for me to find a student job at big financial companies such as banks or credit card firms and earned 12 EUR per hour. 

In Flensburg it will be much harder to find a job in your study area. You probably have to work in a bar or restaurant.


----------



## Patrick

from my impression here in Trier, you get, no matter what you do, at least 5-7€.


----------



## MPOWER

In Munich you would earn 12-15 Euros per hour in a bar 
Its not important how much you earn per hour its important what you can buy for this money.
Some Informations about the living http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/0,5538,23639,00.html


----------



## DiggerD21

I was told by a student in Flensburg that 5 Euro/hour is average there. In Hamburg it is usually at least 7 Euro/hour. Jobs in Call-Centers are salaried around 10 Euro/hour (sometimes they search for native spanish speakers). Promotion jobs are also well paid, but it's not a constant income. Student jobs in your field of studies (for example working in a sales office as assistant) often require to have passed the "Vordiplom".


----------



## Julio Villamizar

DiggerD21 said:


> I was told by a student in Flensburg that 5 Euro/hour is average there. In Hamburg it is usually at least 7 Euro/hour. Jobs in Call-Centers are salaried around 10 Euro/hour (*sometimes they search for native spanish speakers*). Promotion jobs are also well paid, but it's not a constant income. Student jobs in your field of studies (for example working in a sales office as assistant) *often require to have passed the "Vordiplom"*.


*That would be my perfect job, je je je, are those call-centers in Mainz or frankfurt? It's possible teaching spanish? at a SPRACHENZENTRUM?*

*I'd studied 4 semesters of International Business, now I'm in my fifth....*


----------



## migandi

Hallo Julio Villamizar 

Ich bin Miguel, Ich bin auf Cúcuta and Ich kenne Sie, du schreibst im foro Cúcuta von Kolumbie Ich möchte deutsche mit der zu 
praktizieren. Möchten Sie? 

Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## Julio Villamizar

ja......natürlich, Ich muss Deutsch praktizieren.

mein mail: [email protected]


----------



## MPOWER

Le deseo mucha diversión con la práctica.


----------



## Julio Villamizar

^^Danke....


----------



## Julio Villamizar

Hallo alle!

I had been accepted in the University of Mainz........I just wanted to share this great new with all of you!


----------



## Pølser Hawkins III

Gut gemacht. Hier deine wichtigsten Dokumente:

http://www.pfalzwein.de/de/weinfeste/weinfestkalender/
http://www2.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~roch/Pfalz/Weinfest/


----------



## George W. Bush

^ Der Junge soll studieren, nicht saufen.
Unmögliches Volk.


----------



## Julio Villamizar

*Danke alle, mit sich, habe ich alles ich brauche gefunden!*

*Ich bin glücklich, weil jeztz ich Deutschland wissen werde, und vielleicht Frankreich und Belgien.*


----------



## Julio Villamizar

George W. Bush said:


> ^ Der Junge soll studieren, nicht saufen.
> Unmögliches Volk.


Sicher! :lol: kay:


----------



## Julio Villamizar

.............sorry!


----------



## Julio Villamizar

Pølser Hawkins III said:


> Gut gemacht. Hier deine wichtigsten Dokumente:
> 
> http://www.pfalzwein.de/de/weinfeste/weinfestkalender/
> http://www2.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~roch/Pfalz/Weinfest/



Danke, ich werde es sehen!


----------



## goschio

Keep in mind, that german winters can be quite depressing with lots of darkness and rain-snow mix. Dont expect a winter wonderland.

But Mainz seems to be a good solution. You will be in the middle of Germany and can easily travel around. And Frankfurt is about 15-20 minutes with the S-Bahn. There is quite a large latin community with own dance parties and meetings. I have been to a few but wasnt much involved. Prefer real german parties with beer and wurst.


----------



## Julio Villamizar

goschio said:


> Keep in mind, that german winters can be quite depressing with lots of darkness and rain-snow mix. Dont expect a winter wonderland.
> 
> But Mainz seems to be a good solution. You will be in the middle of Germany and can easily travel around. And Frankfurt is about 15-20 minutes with the S-Bahn. There is quite a large latin community with own dance parties and meetings. I have been to a few but wasnt much involved. Prefer real german parties with beer and wurst.


OH I see, but I'm gonna be there from march for the sommersemester maybe to december. Yes i prefer to be involved with germans rather than with latinamercans, because the idea is to improved my german and know the real german culture.


----------



## MPOWER

Good luck and i hope you will enjoy your time in germany. But please be careful if you see guys with bald heads... Just an advise.


----------



## Max BGF

Congrats!
Hope you´ll find a lucky way through No-Go-Areas, Black Block, Alkfaschos, left, middle, right and religious terrorists as well as their supporting staff like sleepers to name only one.

It´s a labyrinth. Be careful and Very Good Luck!


----------



## zdl

Tannenschnaps said:


> Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal treffen, dann zeig ich dir was von der Stadt (aber nur wenn Ludi auch mal mitkommt). :crazy:


Dafür würde ich auch anreisen


----------



## George W. Bush

Interessant sicherlich das Studentenhotel als erstes Provisorium bis man etwas Definitives gefunden hat:

http://www.studentenwerk-berlin.de/en/wohnen/studentenhotel/index.html


----------



## George W. Bush

Vielleicht auch lohnend hier reinzuschauen:
http://www.studentenwerk-berlin.de/wohnen/woanders_wohnen/wohnraumboerse_berlin/index.html


----------



## Lino

I would aldvise Heidelberg, but Mainz looks good from the little bit I saw when I passed by it. 
Hertzliche Glückwünsche! :carrot:
I met some Colombians there, some good looking Mädchen!


----------



## goschio

Yes, colombian Mädchen are really nice and good looking. :banana:


----------



## Xelebes

*Learning German (language issues) - Deutsch lernen*

My German is poor. The closest I can get with talking to Germans is to head to a Hutterite colony just outside of Morinville. Aaaaand that is not helping me much since I don't have a car and I don't really want to head to one of their colonies. It is more convenient for me if I want to learn Polish or Ukrainian because there are churches and other services that abound in this city. Anyways, I want to give some background:

I took German in highschool, flunked German 30IB (highest level of German classes) because I took on too many courses (I also failed Social Studies 30IB, just to give you a hint of where I am coming from.) Anyways, I can figure out what most threads are about by using my basic knowledge of German, my casual studying of Beowulf and guesstimating using the recognition of loan-words from German. However that is not enough for me to read through posts.

So where should I start. Maybe I should go with my last attempted post in German:



Xelebes said:


> Es ist gut De Snor war kroenet Moderator und nicht mir. Ich kann lesen und schreib schwach einzig im Deutsch.


Notice how some of my verbs are poorly chosen. That is due to me wrestling with my German Dictionary. Any other glaring tips you can offer me?


----------



## Kampflamm

Checken Sie den Junk & Pictures Thread aus. Dort finden Sie viele Videos in deutscher Sprache.


----------



## Franzlhuber

Xelebes said:


> my casual studying of Beowulf


:lol:

Well, I learned english by watching english shows and downloaded all kinds of stuff. Foreign classes can give you mere basics and I guess "professional" language courses wouldn't make any difference.
So my best tip would be to listen to as much of spoken language as you can.

Btw what dictionary do you use? I'd try to find one that also gives some basic example sentences so you know if you really found the right word that fits. Like this one, but there are maybe better online dictionaries.


----------



## Xelebes

Franzlhuber said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Btw what dictionary do you use? I'd try to find one that also gives some basic example sentences so you know if you really found the right word that fits. Like this one, but there are maybe better online dictionaries.


Pun or not, Beowulf is an interesting read if you mash it up against a German dictionary and an English dictionary and a character key.

As for the German dictionary, I use the Oxford-Duden dictionary. It's pretty good for the amount of vocabulary it has (as opposed to my Niniows'kyi Ukrainian-English dictionary). It does provide occasional reference phrases but usually not the phrases I'm looking for.


----------



## Franzlhuber

Beowulf was just the name of my last account... which I probably shouldn't tell you because it was maybe you who made me get banned 

Anyway, I don't know about the Oxford-Duden but Oxford is the best resource for the english language and Duden is its very good german counterpart. Can't be too bad. 

But maybe you should also try out an online dictionary like the one I posted before. Take the word "chosen" for example. There you would get examples like "chosen one, well-chosen, elected" and so on and you could clearly see that "gewählt" or "auserwählt" would be the right choice. It will even be the correct tense and form.

I use dictionaries for some other languages like spanish too and I also struggle sometimes to find the right word because just the word without any examples can get you half a dozen meanings (from which 4-5 are simply wrong and not understandable in the context)


----------



## Kampflamm

Just use something like Babelfish.

__

Etwas wie Babelfish einfach verwenden.


----------



## erbse

Xelebes, just try this translation tool - it's an open source browser-dictionary and virtually always offers good results, I can really recommend it.
______________________________________
Now in German 
Und nochmal zum Lernen in Deutsch:

Xelebes, probier einfach mal dieses Übersetzungstool - es ist ein frei entwickelbares Browser-Wörterbuch und liefert fast immer gute Ergebnisse ab, Ich kann es wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## Kampflamm

Sounds good. Watching German videos on Youtube will help you as well though.

__

Klingt gut. Aufpassende deutsche Videos auf Youtube helfen dir außerdem zwar.


----------



## Franzlhuber

HAHAHAHA
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I found something hilarious (well, maybe it's just hilarious because me and my mates here are a little drunk) 

Anyway, I found a site that speaks sentences in english and german (also spanish and french). Now I can finally listen to yo-mamma-jokes in a robot voice.... wow.... wow 

http://www-306.ibm.com/software/pervasive/tech/demos/tts.shtml


----------



## C-Beam

you could also listen to German radio stations over the internet:

http://www.dradio.de/

http://www.hr-online.de/website/radio/hr-info/index.jsp?rubrik=9940

Or watch TV live streams:

http://www.n-tv.de/61215.html


----------



## OMH

Xelebes said:


> My German is poor. The closest I can get with talking to Germans is to head to a Hutterite colony just outside of Morinville. Aaaaand that is not helping me much since I don't have a car and I don't really want to head to one of their colonies. It is more convenient for me if I want to learn Polish or Ukrainian because there are churches and other services that abound in this city. Anyways, I want to give some background:
> 
> I took German in highschool, flunked German 30IB (highest level of German classes) because I took on too many courses (I also failed Social Studies 30IB, just to give you a hint of where I am coming from.) Anyways, I can figure out what most threads are about by using my basic knowledge of German, my casual studying of Beowulf and guesstimating using the recognition of loan-words from German. However that is not enough for me to read through posts.
> 
> So where should I start. Maybe I should go with my last attempted post in German:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how some of my verbs are poorly chosen. That is due to me wrestling with my German Dictionary. Any other glaring tips you can offer me?


was willst du wissen?/what do you wanna know?


----------



## Xelebes

Ich weiss nicht wirklich?


----------



## Xelebes

C-Beam said:


> you could also listen to German radio stations over the internet:
> 
> http://www.dradio.de/
> 
> http://www.hr-online.de/website/radio/hr-info/index.jsp?rubrik=9940
> 
> Or watch TV live streams:
> 
> http://www.n-tv.de/61215.html


Recommend any shows? Y'know, so I don't end up watching the German equivalent of 100 Huntley Street?


----------



## C-Beam

Xelebes said:


> Recommend any shows? Y'know, so I don't end up watching the German equivalent of 100 Huntley Street?


I am not so much into shows and I personally also think that news casts are a superior source for learning German in contrast to shows since the language in news casts is usually much more refined and it would require an already good command of language to understand colloquial as it is used in many shows. But if you are not so much into politics and business it might of course be a huge downturn having to listen to these subjects. Audio books might be a good alternative in that regard. Do you have any special category of literature that interests you? You know like Scifi, crime, romance, etc...?


----------



## Zmey

Watch German TV.

I studied German in high school and learnt pretty much nothing (only basic stuff... grussgott, wie gehts dir lol). However, hours of watching German language TV and translating "Schmeckt nichts, gibts nicht"  to my grandmother greatly improved my German, both understanding and speaking. Now, I understand almost everything and feel comfortable with reading newspapers etc.


----------



## ØlandDK

Listen to Rammstein


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

recommend this one


----------



## ØlandDK

White trash


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

Köln


----------



## ØlandDK

same same. Iran Iraq


----------



## Kampflamm

Leute aus der NWS sollten mal schön ruhig sein. Als Gott das Asitum verteilt hat, waren die NWSler wohl in der ersten Reihe.


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

Nein, da warn die Berliner schneller....dafür sie haben die Kreativität in Überdosis bekommen!


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

oder hier:


----------



## Xelebes

Oelanddk said:


> Listen to Rammstein


I prefer Anthony Rother and Amiga Shock Force, myself. That is to say, I listen to many German artists. Much of it being techno.

But as for books, I prefer general fiction. Well, that's where I find most of the books I enjoy reading. I occasionally enjoy the odd sci-fi (Asimov was good.) Sadly, there isn't a German bookstore in Edmonton nor do any stores in Edmonton sell German books beyond dictionaries. Hence why I am here, lol.


----------



## Kampflamm

Why don't you just buy German books online?


----------



## ØlandDK

The last German book I read was Günther Grass - Beim Häuten der Zwiebel...I can highly recommend it to you. very interesting!

http://www.amazon.de/Beim-Häuten-Zw...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1195415697&sr=8-1


----------



## Xelebes

Kampflamm said:


> Why don't you just buy German books online?


Because I can't buy anything online.


----------



## erbse

No money no book?


----------



## Xelebes

erbsenzaehler said:


> No money no book?


No, just no internet-monies.


----------



## ØlandDK

Christmas is coming up -->first wish "Beim Häuten der Zwiebel"...


----------



## Geborgenheit

Oelanddk said:


> The last German book I read was Günther Grass - Beim Häuten der Zwiebel...I can highly recommend it to you. very interesting!


Worum geht es in diesem Buch? Der Titel ist irgendwie doof. :laugh:


----------



## Franzlhuber

Das ist Günther Grass' Autobiographie-Roman-Hybrid. Wurde bekannt durch sein vorheriges Geständnis in der SS gewesen zu sein, wovon er auch in dem Buch schreibt.


----------



## Geborgenheit

^^
Ach so! Ich kenne dieses Buch. :laugh: Es ist schon eine Ewigket her, deshalb habe ich es vergessen. :laugh:


----------



## Kampflamm

You should buy a book by Germany's most celebrated author, Dieter Bohlen.


----------



## ØlandDK

Ita Simpsone said:


> ^^
> Ach so! Ich kenne dieses Buch. :laugh: Es ist schon eine Ewigket her, deshalb habe ich es vergessen. :laugh:


Ich glaube das Buch wurde dieses oder letztes Jahr veröffentlicht:dunno:
Oder sprichst du von der SS?


----------



## Kampflamm

Ita hat jahrelang an der Ostfront gedient (Ritterkreuz mit Eichenlaub). Nach der Wende dürfte er dann auch endlich einreisen.


----------



## Geborgenheit

Oelanddk said:


> Ich glaube das Buch wurde dieses oder letztes Jahr veröffentlicht:dunno:
> Oder sprichst du von der SS?


Das Buch ist aus dem Jahre 2006, ich habe es aber trotzdem vergessen. :laugh:


----------



## Geborgenheit

Kampflamm said:


> Ita hat jahrelang an der Ostfront gedient (Ritterkreuz mit Eichenlaub).


Stimmt. Ich bin gleichzeitig an der Ostfront und Pornostar in Japan. :laugh:


----------



## Kazurro

*Traveling to/through Germany*

Ich möchte Deustchland gegangen mit dem Interrail das Sömmer

Wir alle Berlin gegangen, aber wir haben Zeit fur andere Stadts. Welche stadts empfehlen ihr? Hamburg? München? 

Wir haben Zehn tags, und wir haben eine Wochen fur sehen andere Stadts nicht Berlin.

Wir nicht sprechen Deustch sehr gut, Leute verstehen du in Englisch da?


----------



## C-Beam

You could also visit also some smaller places like i.e. Heidelberg.


----------



## schmidt

Rothenburg ob der Tauber in the South seems to be a very beautiful place too. My grandmother showed me some pics of the Mosel valley, there are some very beautiful cities over there as well. But anyway, I haven't been there yet so I can't still recommend much.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

> *Wir nicht sprechen Deustch sehr gut*, Leute verstehen du in Englisch da?


Ah wo, ist doch alles klar was Du geschrieben hast. 

Du möchtest im nächsten Sommer mit Deinen Leuten nach Berlin. Ihr habt insgesamt zehn Tage Zeit wobei Ihr eine Woche nutzen wollt, um neben der Boom-Hauptstadt andere Städte zu besuchen. Und jetzt möchtest Du ein paar Empfehlungen von uns.

Also Hamburg sollte man schon gesehen haben. Mit dem ICE kommt man dort sehr schnell und bequem hin. 

En Espanol: 
http://www.bahn.de/international/view/es/index.shtml


----------



## Kazurro

Deadeye Reloaded said:


> *Ah wo, ist doch alles klar was Du geschrieben hast.*
> 
> Du möchtest im nächsten Sommer mit Deinen Leuten nach Berlin. Ihr habt insgesamt zehn Tage Zeit wobei Ihr eine Woche nutzen wollt, um neben der Boom-Hauptstadt andere Städte zu besuchen. Und jetzt möchtest Du ein paar Empfehlungen von uns.
> 
> Also Hamburg sollte man schon gesehen haben. Mit dem ICE kommt man dort sehr schnell und bequem hin.
> 
> En Espanol:
> http://www.bahn.de/international/view/es/index.shtml


Danke Schmidt. I habe photos gesehen am Heidelberg in das forum und er ist cool. :banana:

Und Kiel? A freunde von mich ist gehen da innerhalb Zehn tag für sehen Kiel-Ademar EHF Champions League, und Sie nicht können was sehen _(what to see)._

Und Deadaye ich nicht spreche gut Deustch. Ich habe Deustch gestudieren sein Oktober hier in Spanien da ich möchte in Deustchland gehen am 2009 fur studieren da 

Was heiße "insgesamt" und "wobei Ihr eine Woche nutzen wollt" in Englisch?
Und "Deinen Leuten"?

Danke fur die link in Spanisch


----------



## goschio

If you are in Kiel from the 21-29. June, you can visit the Kieler Woche. Its a giant sialing contest with 3 million visitors. Very nice and interesting. Big party!


----------



## erbse

You're welcome Kazurro. Do you go to Deutschland with some buddies? Then I'd expect you're mainly searching for good places to party eh :cheers1:

Well, I don't have much time for searching around now, maybe you start with touristic information pages like this or this one.
Regarding party: Try a German one (better advices I'd presume) just like party.de.

Perhaps later I'm going to give you some further details. Don't run too far away


----------



## TEKKEN

Kazurro said:


> Danke Schmidt. I habe photos gesehen am Heidelberg in das forum und er ist cool. :banana:



HOLA AMIGO 

die Heidelberg fotos sind von mir.Unbedingt sehen.Einer der besten Städte in Deutschland.Wenn du wollen studieren in Deutschland....dann ich dir empfehlen Heidelberg,eine Studenten- und Touristenstadt.


----------



## Ludis_Multi

I really recommend you first visit Hamburg, which is a must-see and than proceed to south-germany. 
Heidelberg is a good choice with beautiful old german architecture, you should also see Munich which is like Hamburg one of the most beautiful large cities in europe but looks totally different. 

On your way to the south you can stop in Frankfurt for all the skyscrapers, of course. If you like and think you have enough time, the west is also interesting. Especially Köln (cologne) and Düsseldorf or any random city in the Ruhr-area (none of them is especially interesting compared to the others), but in my oppinion those are just afternoon-trips for a few hours. In other cities I mentioned there's more than enough to see if you'd stay there for a few days.

Hope you guys have fun in ze homeland of ze Hoff

P.S. Here is a site with thousands of pics. You can take a look which cities you like. 
Especially interesting are 'Hamburg', 'Bayern', 'Baden-Württemberg'. (Frankfurt would be in the state 'Hessen', but I guess you know how it looks like  and Köln, Düsseldorf and the ruhr-area are in 'Nordrhein-Westfalen'.)

[EDIT]
Dresden in 'Sachsen' is also worth a visit, maybe evern more than those cities I mentioned in the West. That's why you should look for pics at the page I posted, to find your priorities


----------



## BenL

*Holiday to Central Europe - advice*

Apologies if this is the wrong forum and for not being able to speak German. 

I'm planning a cities trip with some friends to central Europe this summer. We were planning to spend 2 days in Hamburg, 5 days in Berlin, 3 days in Vienna (or possibly Prague) and 3 days in Budapest. Berlin is one of my favourite cities in Europe and I want to spend as much time there as possible. I was particuarly interested in seeing the Hafencity development in Hamburg - given I imagine not much of it has been completed yet, could Hamburg be seen as a day trip on the ICE from Berlin? Also, if you had any suggestions of possible day trips from Berlin as someone very interested in modernist architecture, I'd be grateful. 

Thanks.


----------



## Slartibartfas

In case you are going to Vienna, you might be interested in those modern developments:

The Gasometer (4 huge old brick gas tanks transformed into a mixed use building with residentials, officies, students homes and small shopping center)
Museumsquartier (baroque former stables transormed into a Museum quarter with two modern buildings added to then ensemble)

I personally also like the new main library (Haupbücherei) at teh U6 subway station "Burggasse". Very good modern architecture in my opinion and you have a great view onto the small but fine highrise cluster of the Wienerberg in the distance.

The main highrise cluster is the Donaucity next to the UN headquarters. If you are into that you should head to it as well, even though I think its not that great as its too grey and cold sort of modern architecture for my taste. 

If you like Hundertwasser (if you know Gaudi, he was a bit like him) have a look at the Hundertwasserhaus and the waste incinerator Spittelau (U6 station "Spittelau")

Of course, don't miss the Haashaus in the very center right next to the Stephans Cathedral either.


----------



## BenL

Thanks. I'm afraid, in the end we decided to go for Prague instead of Vienna. I'm sure I'll go there in the near future, certainly the gasometers look stunning and I really like the UN area - reminds me of the Toronto City Hall. 

I wonder if anyone could advise on whether Dresden or Lepzig is better for half a day en route to Prague? Thanks.


----------



## dklicious.

I'd say go for Dresden. They're definitely both nice cities, but in the end I suppose Dresden has more sights, yet I'd prefer to *live* in Leipzig. Since you're going to spend half a day there, Dresden is quite perfect. It has a picturesque Old Town and some interesting places of interest. 

Shame you won't see southern/western Germany. It offers a bunch of great cities, for instance Heidelberg, Munich, Frankfurt, Regensburg etc. 
Have fun and don't hesitate to ask just in case you have more questions or something appears unclear to you. 

Some impressions from Dresden:
http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/6992045.jpg
http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/6948731.jpg
http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/6691443.jpg


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

BenL said:


> I wonder if anyone could advise on whether Dresden or Lepzig is better for half a day en route to Prague? Thanks.


Dresden is much more interesting as Leipzig. on the way from prague u can ride with the bus or train cross the "elbsandsteingebirge", a wonderfull landscape in south of Dresden. 

And yes its possible to see Hamburg on a day trip from Berlin by ICE. If u start early and ride back Berlin in the evening. 

Njoy ur trip ...


----------



## BenL

Thanks a lot for your help. I have visited Frankfurt and I'd love to see more of Germany. To be honest, I'd be very happy just to spend the two weeks in Berlin though. I think we're going to stick with the two nights in Hamburg. I've spoken to a few people who've stayed there and it sounds brilliant. 

Could you recommend any interesting walking tours in Berlin? Thanks!


----------



## knutus

Hi!

If you are a few days in Berlin, you have to visit Potsdam. There is not a lot of modern architecture, but the palaces and gardens of Sanssouci, Charlottenhof and Babelsberg are stunning. The Dutch Quarter is really neat with a lot of shops and cafes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potsdam#Sights_in_Potsdam

In Berlin, you have to visit "Prenzlauer Berg" around Kollwitzplatz and Schönhauser Allee and Kastanienallee.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prenzlauer_Berg

In Mitte Hackescher Markt and Oranienburger Strasse (with the New Synagogue), Rosenthaler Strasse and Torstrasse is good to walk. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oranienburger_Strasse

If you are interested in history, go to Checkpoint Charlie , Wilhelmstrasse and over Potsdamer Platz to the Brandenburg Gate.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checkpoint_Charlie
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhelmstrasse
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potsdamer_Platz

I hope, you enjoy your stay. If you have more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## erbse

Dürfte noch aktuell sein, war ja erst auf der letzten Seite.


My advice: Go East, *Go Neubrandenburg!*


----------



## erbse

ØlandDK said:


> IMO Hamburg isn't as interesting as some of the other cities mentioned here.


But it has the Kiez.


----------



## goschio

ØlandDK said:


> IMO Hamburg isn't as interesting as some of the other cities mentioned here. Frankfurt is also pretty boring (besides the few scrapers of course).


Really depends what you are interested in. I for example find Hamburg more interesting than Munich.

- harbor (boat tour) 
- Alster canals (boat tour)
- best shopping in Germany
- Reeperbahn (largest red light district in Germany)
- most beautiful city in Germany (IMO)

For a tourist, I would say Berlin is the most interesting city.


----------



## Kame

^^ Agreed!

My list:

Berlin (must-see for a tourist!)
Hamburg / Munich (depends on your taste.)
Moselle or Rhine Valley (sooo beautiful and German!)

Edit: Do you prefer beer or wine?


----------



## il fenomeno

you dont really wanna send him on 6 hours boat trip with nothing but retirees.


----------



## il fenomeno

you suggest lübeck, freiburg & heidelberg are more interesting than hamburg? were you stoned on your trips?


----------



## Kame

6 hours? What kind of boat tour is that? The very enormous Hafenrundfahrt with a trip to Brunsbüttel?


----------



## erbse

He's talking about the Rhine-Moselle tour I guess. Well, it depends on sky's taste - if he's searching for wonderful landscapes, neat towns and magnificent castles he's on the right track with that one.

If he prefers sightseeing & clubbing/whatever in cities though, he should pick Berlin, Hamburg and/or Munich first. As further choices, I'd suggest *Dresden (+ Elbe valley with Meißen and Sächsische Schweiz), Potsdam (together with Berlin), Stralsund, Schwerin, Lübeck, Heidelberg, Freiburg and (if he wants some awesome German kitsch) Rothenburg o.d. Tauber

Sky - if you want to see some great European beaches, go to the islands of Rügen and Usedom (insiders' tip!)*.


----------



## ØlandDK

il fenomeno said:


> you suggest lübeck, freiburg & heidelberg are more interesting than hamburg? were you stoned on your trips?


I never said that. I made a list about larger and smaller cities. HH wasn't good enough for my top 3 in the larger cities and obviously to big for the small city list. Which part didn't you understand - I can translate it for you if you want to.


----------



## il fenomeno

i did not understand the list with the larger and smaller cities. can you visit 3 smaller cities (across the country) instead of a large one in the same time?


----------



## ØlandDK

yes. why should that be a problem?


----------



## ØlandDK

ah ok know I know what you mean. No of course you can't but you can visit 3 small instead of 3 big or 2 big and one small etc.


----------



## skysdalimit

Thanks guys I really appreciate it.

1. So here's what I'm seeing so far on Hamburg...it sounds better than I thought! What would be the best time between January and June to visit?

http://www.hamburg-tourism.de/en/sightseeing/best-of-hamburg/

2. I really want to visit Munich too, with it's location near the mountains. It would be sweet to see Neuschwanstein. It's basically the perfect fairy tale castle. How far is it from Munich? Could I take a tour from Munich to see the castle area?

Berlin of course is a must-see.

As everyone mentioned, Frankfurt has very little in it, so maybe I will spend less than a day there on the way to Munich or Berlin. 

3. I will certainly have to stop off in Cologne. How long do you think I would need to see all the major sites in Cologne?

4. I know many people mentioned Heidelburg and some of the smaller towns...which of the small towns would be the best to see?

5. About the beaches you mentioned: are they the topless kind?

Thanks again for all the help guys!


----------



## thun

Munich - Füssen is two hours by train, from there you have to catch a bus or taxi for the last 5km. Easily possible in one day. If you go in winter don't forget warm clothes (snow...), if you go in summer you can hang around the lakes around for one or two hours. Hiking boots give you access to the Pöllat gorge, the best way up to the castle and without the herds of tourists. The second castle (Hohenschwangau) is woth a visit as well. Don't miss Marienbrücke for the best photo spot. And bring your own food, the area of Hohenschwangau is probably Germanys only real tourist trap.
I would go to Munich without stopping in Frankfurt for long, you loose too much time and there's plenty of things to see in Munich.

Cologne is a day tip, I would do that spontaneously if you wake up after a long night and don't want to go to uni (you'll experience these days, believe me). One day should be enough.

Heidelberg and Frankfurt would be possible on the same weekend. If so, don't catch the high speed trains from Cologne but use a "normal" train which goes through the Rhine valley (whine, castles, etc.) to frankfurt. Don't miss to stop at at least one village (plan a whole day for the Rhine Valley, e. g. you could stay overnight in Frankfurt and go to Heidelberg the next day).

The website of Deutsche Bahn (www.bahn.de) offers online schedules, so you can easily check the travel time and fares there. Should be in English as well.


----------



## Golden Age

skysdalimit said:


> 1. So here's what I'm seeing so far on Hamburg...it sounds better than I thought! What would be the best time between January and June to visit?


It gets nice in May. Then one can stroll along the Landungsbrücken area and also go on boat trips along the Alster. A trip to nearby UNESCO world heritage town Lübeck may also be of interest. 



skysdalimit said:


> 2. I really want to visit Munich too, with it's location near the mountains. It would be sweet to see Neuschwanstein. It's basically the perfect fairy tale castle. How far is it from Munich? Could I take a tour from Munich to see the castle area?


Neuschwanstein is fun, but it's a bit out of the way. Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Germany's most well-known ski resort town with the Zugspitze mountain is also worth a trip (only 45 mins from Munich). Also, the Starnberger See or the Chiemsee lakes are fantastic places in the summer.



skysdalimit said:


> As everyone mentioned, Frankfurt has very little in it, so maybe I will spend less than a day there on the way to Munich or Berlin.


Frankfurt's city center is a bit dull, but the museums along the Main, the view from the Main Tower observation deck or the apple wine gardens in Sachsenhausen and Bornheim make it an appealing place nonetheless. Spending a day will not get boring.



skysdalimit said:


> 3. I will certainly have to stop off in Cologne. How long do you think I would need to see all the major sites in Cologne?


Cologne is not that great a city. The cathedral is a must-see, but the city center is grey and forgettable. Instead go spend the rest of the day in the student town of Bonn which is only 30 minutes away. It is a very green city, full of cafes, historic neighborhoods and great walks along the Rhine river.



skysdalimit said:


> 4. I know many people mentioned Heidelburg and some of the smaller towns...which of the small towns would be the best to see?


Heidelberg is the biggest and most well-known student town. It's a bit too touristy for many, but the historic city center is an eye pleaser. Other small towns that are nice would be Regensburg or Bamberg (in Bavaria) with its beautiful old towns; Baden-Baden in the Black Forest (beautiful spa city) and Wiesbaden near Frankfurt (looks like a small version of Paris).



skysdalimit said:


> 5. About the beaches you mentioned: are they the topless kind?


Look for the sign "FKK" and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

I remember spending a day in Hamburg in _August_ 2007 and thinking: "Must be a great place in summer."


----------



## Patrick

Golden Age said:


> Look for the sign "FKK" and you won't be disappointed.


no granny alert?


----------



## Bahnsteig4

^^ Always, somehow. Hot chicks are much less inclined to undress than old, fat cows. At least here in Vienna. Human rights violations?


----------



## Mercedes S600

Schöne Pics haste da gemacht.


----------



## erbse

Für's Forum bin ich mir für nichts zu schade.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Ahhh...they're so average.


----------



## thun

Definitely NO. Europe is so diverse that it is just ridiculous to stay in a city like Hamburg (we're not even talking about London, Berlin or Paris!) for just one day! Munich in lots of things is completely differend from Berlin (and they're even in the same country). Seems to be incredible for Non-Europeans but they normally quickly find out.

The Americans I know really seem to have the maxime to jump from place to place as soon as possible (which makes me assume that there's basically no much difference between American cities). My advice always is to take your time, stay for some days in every city and try to understand a bit the cities caracters. That makes a really good trip and afterwards you maybe can't say that you've been everywhere but you know every place you've seen much better than most of your fellows.

Anyway, skysdalimit: Koolkeatz is right, take your time. The several trips are in general quite ok for me.
Are you planning to go around every weekend? As I said, I wouldn't recommend it, you'll definitely want to stay in Maastricht for some weekends, too (especially in the first weeks to make friends), so take your time. If you don't see everything, it really doesn't hurt, you can come back some day. Believe me, I'm currently studying in Spain and I haven't been on any long trip so far at all (but will go to Madrid and Portugal soon).
So you should either decide which of the trips are most important for you (and see right in Europe, for which ones you find time) or consider to stay at least one month longer after the exams and do an Eurail trip or something like that (again, with time).

Some friends of mine will jump around Europe in two weeks by Ryanair (going to Italy, Ireland, Scotland, France and Germany) which I would never consider as it is only stress and you don't have enough time anywhere.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Mmh...perhaps I'm a little condescending here, but...do Americans even notice the differences between Munich and Hamburg, Prague and Vienna? We are conditioned to our own city's identity but can hardly tell one American city from another. Why should it be different the other way round?


----------



## thun

because there are more differences I suppose (just look at the architecture, the atmosphere, etc.). Of course you can't tell if you stay everywhere only half a day, I couldn't for America either.


----------



## wonwiin

But New York, Washington D.C., Las Vegas or L.A. are totally different from each other for example and you see the difference .


----------



## Bahnsteig4

NYC, W.D.C. and L.A. aren't comparable - granted.


----------



## Mercedes S600

I think thun was talking about those "Just CBD + suburbs"-like urban centers.


----------



## thun

^^
Ecactly. I wouldn't be able to see any large difference e. g. between Dallas, Detroit or Indianapolis (and most other American cities).
Cities like San Francisco, NY, Washington, SF, LA, LV or Miami are exceptions, of course.


----------



## wonwiin

To get a feeling for the difference of the german regions it may be better to visit small towns like Rothenburg, Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Goslar, ... They have conserved more or less their old town centers and regional diverse architecture.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Heidelberg is a fucking detour but I think you won't have regrets!


----------



## skysdalimit

So do you guys think my plan would be do-able if I had 5 3-4 day trips instead of 3 trips? 

I think you see alot of Americans (and especially the Japanese with their cameras) hop from place to place rapidly because they have limited time and want to see every place they are possibly able to. I have a little more time obviously than most Americans with their 2 week maximum vacations, but I still feel pressed for time because I want to see the majority of western Europe. I want to see alot of places, so that's why I have to go from place to place faster than maybe you guys would, because you guys live in Europe.



Bahnsteig4 said:


> Mmh...perhaps I'm a little condescending here, but...do Americans even notice the differences between Munich and Hamburg, Prague and Vienna? We are conditioned to our own city's identity but can hardly tell one American city from another. Why should it be different the other way round?


As an American, I definitely notice the differences between European cities in different regions. When I went to Spain, I noticed an obvious difference between cities like Madrid and Sevilla, Granada and A Coruna. There are also many differences between American cities. I know alot of our sprawl looks similar in parts, but there are many differences between the regions of the US. For example, cities like and Atlanta and Phoenix look totally different from each other and have different feels, although they are similar in size and both sprawl out. Anyways, I think I'll pick up on the differences between European cities fairly easily. :cheers::banana:


----------



## thun

Hm, it wouldn't be bad at all (of course).
You realize that the whole Benelux and Western Germany is only a daytrip from Maastricht, so it shouldn't be hard to see that.
Maybe you can decide to rule out some cities, that would give you more time (especially if you want to go around in the whole of Europe).

Maybe you are lucky to find e. g. an low-budget flight to cities like Vienna, Berlin or Prague. The choice of airports reachable in a acceptable time around Maastricht isn't bad at all. Otherwise, as I said, using overnight trains on the long routes is something I would strongely recommend.
Eurolines runs long distance busses all over Europe, but I don't know about the exact connections and if they would run overnight.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

> As an American, I definitely notice the differences between European cities in different regions.


OK, sorry then.


----------



## Max BGF

Visit one of Germany´s megacities: Berlin, Hamburg or München. All of them quite similar, large and filled with locations. 

Then visit Stuttgart, our only topographically interesting major city. The other bigger cities show poor altitude differences just around 15 feet or more.
Hence, Stuttgart is here called the "Frisco of Germany" (whereas Cologne is it for other reasons).

Admiring the teeny-weeny European skylines you might plan a stop-over in Frankfurt on your way to Stuttgart.


----------



## Kampflamm

Stuttgart has a beautifuk coastline.


----------



## Zoologic

KoolKeatz said:


> Visting Hamburg & Copenhagen or Munich & Vienna on 3 or 4 days is a bit... japanese (or american ). Take your time.


I was dissapointed with Copenhagen.

Didn't get a good vibe.

Seemed a bit austere.


----------



## puketotara

*Living in Germany / Moving there - Leben in Deutschland*

Note by moderator erbse: This thread can be used for any requests about the life in Germany, immigration, moving here, the best places to live and relating.

Please keep in mind: Stay friendly (both Germans and foreigners), try to keep it in English and don't post any xenophobic stuff, spam or other questionable things. Thanks 


Sidenote: We had 2 other threads like this (*Where to live in Germany?* & *Emigration to Germany*). You can have a look at them as well, but beware: They turned into some trollfest later on, so we'll keep it civilized here.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------


I'm a New Zealander planning to move to Germany in 2010.

I get a little worried though, with people making such a big deal about racial issues, who has a better country etc. 

For people like me, going to another country isn't about making money and living the high life, it's about having some valuable experiences and meeting interesting people from other cultures.

I plan to move to Bonn, because of the various institutions it has, the small size of the city, and the proximity to major German and other European centres.

I could have easily chosen Berlin, Frankfurt or Munich (all places to which I have been) but opted for somewhere (hopefully) less intense.

Is it a mistake for me to come to Europe and not just be looking to make money?


----------



## Justme

A mistake? Absolutely not.

Keep in mind that many of the people on this forum who rave on about who has the better country are nothing more than kids. You will find most Germans you meet here to be completely different and will have a fond respect for other countries including New Zealand. There are cultural differences though, and many things which a New Zealander my see as a positive attribute may be somewhat surprised that a German may see negatively.

As for racial issues, you will find German's to also be very tolerant people. Like anywhere, immigration can be an issue to some people, though in Germany where there are people who are not favourable of immigrants, it is usually leaning towards mass or illegal immigration from developing countries or the Turkish population. For the first part it is unpopular for some people because of many issues such as those who fear they take other working class jobs for less money, or exploit the social services of this country. Regarding Turkish people it is usually due to their extremely high numbers here and how many of them exclude themselves from German culture.

That said, it rarely resembles racism and I know from my experience that New Zealand has their own issues along similar though of course different lines.

What are your main reasons for coming to Germany? What do you hope to find here? Are you prepared to be so far from your family and friends? Are you prepared for the winters? (well, if you come from the South Island you won't find it that much different). Do you intend a permanent move, long term or just for a short period?

That said of course, there are plenty of wonderful things in this country. Besides feeling considerably safer than NZ, it has better shopping, great culture and architecture, fantastic beer and there is the bonus that you can fly, drive or take the train to more cities in a short period of time than most New Zealanders can imagine. A flight to London is but an hour away, Paris even less. Amsterdam is just a short hop on a train. It really is amazing.

Bonn is a pleasant city, though as you say, very small. It is still a nice place to live and such a short distance from the much bigger Cologne that in NZ it would be considered part of the same city (17minutes by train). It is effectively like living in the Eastern suburbs of Auckland though of course with a downtown all of it's own. Just to put it in perspective though, I have read that within an hour's drive from Cologne there are more than 20million people. Imagine that where you live now. Yet, I can assure you that you will not feel crowded in Bonn.

Being a smaller city though, you will not have such an international feel as you would in say Hamburg, Berlin or Frankfurt. This means that your German language skills are more important. In a place like Frankfurt, you could easily get by entirely in English, but this will not be the case in Bonn.

If you need any advice or have any questions don't hesitate to ask them here. I've lived in New Zealand and know the differences between these two countries and I am also an immigrant here. I'll be happy to help you out.


----------



## puketotara

^^ well, thanks so much for your reply, very informative

although I wouldn't say Europe is any safer than NZ, that isn't really a concern of mine

I'm prepared for the weather, and the distance - I lived in Prague for half a year in 2008, and found the experience very rewarding, although the language barrier there was difficult

I'm not worried about my German language skills, I studied it a university, and have visited Germany and Austria with no problems

to be so close to so many people but still have a small town feel, is exactly why I find Bonn so appealing,

I plan to spend about 10 years living away from NZ, and have been preparing a number of options for employment to keep myself covered financially, the current depression is causing me some concern at the moment though...

do you mind me asking where you are from originally? what were you doing in NZ?


----------



## Justme

puketotara said:


> ^^ well, thanks so much for your reply, very informative


Not a problem. As a expat now living in germany and having made that particlular move, as well as living in your part of the world for a while, I'll be happy to answer any of your questions.



puketotara said:


> although I wouldn't say Europe is any safer than NZ, that isn't really a concern of mine


It certainly shouldn't be a consideration, as both parts of the world are generally safe. But you shouldn't fall in the trap of bundling "Europe" into one basket. Afterall, it is a massive place and some places are safer than others. As for safety, as having lived in both country's I will say that I personally feel safer in Frankfurt than in Auckland. Figures do reflect this as well with Germany having 1.4183 assaults registered per 1000people placing it 26th in the world and NZ having 7.47881 assaults per 1000, at no.7 in the world. Of course, these statistics may be inaccurate because of different ways these cases are registered in each country, but that aside I just feel safer here and here about much less crime.



puketotara said:


> I'm prepared for the weather, and the distance - I lived in Prague for half a year in 2008, and found the experience very rewarding, although the language barrier there was difficult


That's good. I personally enjoy the winter and the change of seasons. I love it when it snows, and have no problems when the temperature drops below 0°, but then I love it when the first sign of Spring comes. The summers here are very nice and can be much hotter than in New Zealand.



puketotara said:


> to be so close to so many people but still have a small town feel, is exactly why I find Bonn so appealing,


Then it should be a good city choice for you. One of the interesting things is how the culture and traditions can change in such a short distance. For instance, drink a beer in a pub in Bonn and then compare with how different that is 20minutes away in Cologne, and then travel another 20minutes north to Dusseldorf and the beer is completely different again.



puketotara said:


> I plan to spend about 10 years living away from NZ, and have been preparing a number of options for employment to keep myself covered financially, the current depression is causing me some concern at the moment though...


I always find it odd when people plan something like a 10year gap living in another country. For me, I just buy one way tickets. I've done this many times and lived in a few different country's in my lifetime. And just leave again when I feel for another change. But I guess everyone is different. I don't know how long I will live in Germany, maybe for life this time around. Afterall, I got married here and that changes things a lot. 



puketotara said:


> do you mind me asking where you are from originally? what were you doing in NZ?


I'm Australian, but have lived in NZ on a couple of occasions for long periods. Both growing up as a child, and also came back as an adult to work there. It's a lovely country and I think Auckland is a very interesting city. Though to be honest I couldn't live in Australia or NZ again. For different reasons, though one is that I am so happy in Europe right now. NZ is a lovely place to live, but I need something bigger and not so isolated.


----------



## puketotara

Justme said:


> I always find it odd when people plan something like a 10year gap living in another country. For me, I just buy one way tickets. I've done this many times and lived in a few different country's in my lifetime. And just leave again when I feel for another change. But I guess everyone is different. I don't know how long I will live in Germany, maybe for life this time around. Afterall, I got married here and that changes things a lot.


it's not like a concrete plan, when i say about 10 years, i mean, I'd be happy with 5 or 20, I will be buying a one way ticket and it all depends what happens as to how long i stay

it's so interesting getting other people's perspectives on things...


----------



## Justme

puketotara said:


> it's not like a concrete plan, when I say about 10 years, I mean, I'd be happy with 5 or 20, I will be buying a one way ticket and it all depends what happens as to how long I stay
> 
> it's so interesting getting other people's perspectives on things...


I think you're going to have a great time. A big change like this is so full of new experiences that at least for the first year you will be very high spirits. After the first year though, many expats start to miss their friends and family, especially when you come from so far away. It's not like you can make a 1hour cheap flight back to the UK to catch up every few weeks. But as you have experience living abroad you will be more prepared for this than many others.

One thing that makes it a bit easier for some is to get English TV. You can buy a sat reciever and get all the TV straight from the UK without any subscription costs, though it's best to talk to someone who's done it already as the sat boxes sold in Germany are not as suitable as the ones you can pick up from the UK. The simple fact is, that with all the wonderful things Germany has to offer, good television is not one of them. For a start, they ruin everything by dubbing and what they ruin is just crap TV anyway. But I would recommend waiting after the 1st year as German TV, crap as it is, is a great way to brush up on your German language skills.

Choosing the right apartment is also another difference from NZ. Here, if you want a "house" you will need to move out into the metro area. Metro area's in germany usually consist of picturisque towns and villages surrounding the city and in the countryside. They are very popular with commuters who have families. Though pretty that they are, they are also quite boring. In the city, you will have a choice of an Altbau apartment, modern apartment or post war. I recommend to stay clear of the post war apartments unless you really are on a budget. These are clearly identified as the ugly cheap looking apartments in between the older ones that were rushed up to house people after the war. They are very poorly made, usually resembling shoe boxes inside but are the cheapest.

Altbau's are the most sort after because they have so much character due to their age. This of course means they maybe the most expensive, but there are still many within lower budgets. Modern apartments can also be nice and are mid range between the post war rubbish and Altbau's. Few apartments except for the modern ones have lifts unlike other country's such as France, so keep in mind lugging up the crates of beer if you move into the 5th floor (though I did notice more lifts in Berlin, maybe this is an eastern Germany thing).

Renting is a real hassle in Germany. They do some things backwards here. For instance, before moving into an apartment, many places ask for at least the first month up front (some more than one month). My memory from Australia was two weeks, but maybe that has changed now). Also, if you find the apartment through a real estate, they will charge you, not the owner. And they often charge around a months rent as well. So, besides you're first month rent, you may need another month for the deposit, and a third month for the real estate. Back in Australia this was the other way around. Besides a small $17 fee to the new tennant, the real estate charged the owner of the flat for finding the tennant, not the tennant who has already done the work finding the real estate. Rented apartments usually are empty of course, but many are completely empty including no kitchen, so you will be expected to install a full kitchen (sick, cupboards, oven etc) when moving in, which can cost a lot of money. In some rented apartments you will also need to put in flooring and all light fittings and be expected to move everything out again (including your brand new kitchen) when you leave - at your own cost! So, moving into a rented apartment can be very expensive.

German's are all used to this and think it's normal. They also stay for obvious reasons in a rented apartment for a long time, as the cost of moving is very expensive.

Oh, they also expect you to paint the apartment when you leave and many rental contracts demand that you use a professional service (and check your reciept that you do) which can cost a lot of money. I have been to various viewings when I was looking for apartments and you could see the shock on new British expat faces when the real estate told them this.... sort of "What! you expect _me_ to pay for your fee, and _me_ to pay for a kitchen and paint the place!?", but yes. 

Though you maybe lucky and find an apartment with an installed kitchen and bathroom, don't expect any light fittings unless it is a furnished apartment. These will have everything installed but Generally cost more.

I found a furnished place myself, which suited me perfectly as I had just arrived and had nothing with me. Over the years, I moved the owner's furniture into the celler and replaced with our own.

If you want to buy, well, here you generally need around 40% deposit. Crazy really. Just an hour's flight away, you used to be able to get home loans on 0% deposit, at least before the credit crunch.

Oh, last tip for the day, get an EC card. Open up a bank account _before_ coming to Germany. It is so much easier. So, go to an office in Auckland for a German bank and they will set up your account and have everything ready for when you arrive. If you wait until you come here, you may find it extremely difficult as you won't have any existing German bank accounts they can use as a reference. Apply for an EC card which is a bit like your normal ATM card but with credit. Credit cards such as Visa or Mastercard exist in Germany but very few places accept them here. Don't even think of walking into a restaurant or even a supermarket with only your Visa card. It's like a credit card desert here. So odd. But get one anyway as you can still use it to order CD's or whatever from the Internet (buying from the UK is much cheaper for CD's, DVD's than Germany)

Question: Are you coming here on an EU Passport?

Hope these tips come in helpful


----------



## thun

^^
Yes, Germany is a credit card desert but you can basically pay everywhere (except maybe most restaurants) with the EC-Card, so that isn't much of a problem at all. Just a different type of plastic in your wallet...

Another suggestion:
Especially if you're younger, did you consider a shared flat? As Bonn has quite a large university, there should be lots of. You generally need much less furniture (maybe just a cheap IKEA bed an a desk) or even nothing at all. The financial stuff tends to be easier as well. (e.g. when you apply for "Zwischenmiete" (the owner of the room isn't in town and rents his room for that limited time, often when he's going abroad or does an internship)).
But the main advantage is that you easily can practice your German, get used to our culture and meet locals (and feel less alone in the beginning). I lived in Spain in a Spanish shared flat and I realized that it helped me a lot to speak about all the basic stuff in Spanish without exceptions to learn the language in a proper way.


----------



## imaginas

Hello.I booked a hotel in Frankfurt.The hotel is in Muhlheim area.Is near to center of town?in addition is a good area?Will be my first time in Germany and i don't know nothing!!!


----------



## Patrick

Hi! Mühlheim is located south of the Main River between the cities of Offenbach (120,000 inh., 6 minutes via railway) and Hanau (90,000 inh., 7 minutes via railway). The whole area is located approx. 13 km east of Frankfurt's Inner City. It takes 18 minutes from Mühlheim to ride via railway (S-Bahn) right into the city center of Frankfurt. Have a nice stay 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...,8.776703&sspn=0.116883,0.307617&ie=UTF8&z=12


----------



## imaginas

Thank you very much for the infos!I will go in September for the international auto show,but i booked a room from now,becouse is cheaper!


----------



## C-Beam

This is a video of the Mühlheim train station and the train S8/S9 to Frankfurt departing:







Here you can see S8/S9 arriving at Frankfurt central station:


----------



## goschio

Wow, that's german Gastfreundschaft. C-beam extra made this video to show our foreign guest the train service. :applause:


----------



## C-Beam

Yes, mein Freund. The Kultur-Schock will be big enough for him. At least he will now recognize the friendly red train upon arrival.


----------



## imaginas

What is the distance from Mühlheim is the expo center where will be the Auto Show?


----------



## C-Beam

About 15km / 25min by car.


----------



## imaginas

The hotel is in Mainstr street.From Railway Station has buses or tram to go near in the street?How can i find answer?


----------



## il fenomeno

could you propably reword this?


----------



## imaginas

Ok.I know how i will go to Mulheim from airport of Frankfurt.I will use the S8 train.My question is:From the station,what bus/tram can i use to go in my hotel?There is local transport,and where can i take more information about timetables etc?


----------



## anfer

Hello,

maybe you should take a look at www.rmv.de which is the homepage of the public transportation service for the Frankfurt and Rhein-Main Area.
I hope it helps.


----------



## il fenomeno

have you looked up, if you can walk to your hotel? mühlheim isnt that big.


----------



## imaginas

il fenomeno said:


> have you looked up, if you can walk to your hotel? mühlheim isnt that big.


The distance is about 2.5km!Is not long,but i will be in an unknown city!Everyday i walk about 3.5km from my home to near metro station,but i live here 34 years!


----------



## The einziger Emperor

Aktueller geht's nicht. Vier Jahre hatte Ryoung der (Nord?)Koreaner Zeit, Deutsch zu lernen. Während Tekken noch grundlegende Schwierigkeiten hat, muss Ryoung sich nun dem Abschlussexamen stellen. Die Frage ist, ob er jetzt schon in Düsseldorf wohnt oder nicht. Weil ohne Examen bestehen, nix kommsu rein ins Reich! Comprendre?


----------



## The einziger Emperor

I want to emigrate to Germany. Where? Soory for my English. My German isn't better.


----------



## Depotmaster

If you emigrate to Germany you should know that people will demand integration from you, every step you make. And also even the smallest rest of Polish accent will make people treat you different, for they know you are a foreigner. This is not nationalism, its human behaviour. You should be concious that many Polish born "Germans" have identity problems in adult life, and also problems to socialize with German groups. The easiest way to find German friends would be on a Ger university. If you dont find German friends, you will never come out of the Polish bubble, never identify with Germany, and never properly learn the language which is the minimum required to get a good paid job.

Sorry if I hurt someones feelings, but thats what I feel about Poles in Germany


----------



## Max BGF

^ :yes:


----------



## imaginas

*Frankfurt's transports*

Hello
I will stay in the appartment in Mühlheim,and i want ask you what kind of card can i buy to use the trains,trams etc.I saw varius cards at http://www.rmv.de/ but i can't choice!


----------



## Skyline.Fan

I'd buy a week card for the area around Frankfurt + to Mühlheim. You shoulda get something like this in the main trainstation Frankfurt ticket center.


----------



## C-Beam

How long do you stay? What kind of trips will you make?


----------



## imaginas

C-Beam said:


> How long do you stay? What kind of trips will you make?


I will stay only 3 days.Every day from Muhlheim i will go to Frankfurt and back (the night).
I want to see the all the Frankfurt main area.I will go to visit the IAA.


----------



## Mateusz

What are the fininancial support options for so called further education students (16-19), are these some kind of grants or some kind of regular payments depending on family income ?


----------



## kato2k8

Age 16-19? From the government:

Children at that age get _Kindergeld_ (164 €/month for first and second child, 170€ for third, 195€ for fourth and beyond), independant of parents' income.

School children _living in a separate household from the parents_ can from grade 10 on in theory apply for _BAFöG_, currently 383 Euro/month plus maximum 72 Euro support on rent, as long as either 1) there is no suitable school within reach of your parents' home, 2) you are married or 3) you have a kid of your own.


----------



## 7freedom7

very valuable thread, but i'm wonder why the students from abroad are called ausländisch Studenten but not international students?


----------



## Schnitzel

What would be the difference?

We call it either inländisch or ausländisch in contrary to national and international. A chinese who graduated on a german school would be called a "Bildungsinländer" (Bildung = education) even though he doesn't have a german passport.


----------



## 7freedom7

Schnitzel said:


> What would be the difference?
> 
> We call it either inländisch or ausländisch in contrary to national and international. A chinese who graduated on a german school would be called a "Bildungsinländer" (Bildung = education) even though he doesn't have a german passport.


that's really good to see, thanks


----------



## matheking

7freedom7 said:


> very valuable thread, but i'm wonder why the students from abroad are called ausländisch Studenten but not international students?


Because from a german position they are from the "Ausland". That's just words.
Thankfully, Germany has not fully adopted the English/American terms for everything.


----------



## Bender

*Living in Germany / Moving there*

There is a high chance that I will leave Frankfurt by the end of zis year.

My position will be transferred in NRW, and I'll have the choice to live either in Cologne or in Düsseldorf.
I don't know which city is best for me, I believe I can find a nice new home either in one or the other. People tell me Cologne is younger, Düsseldord is nicer, Cologne may have a bigger Frenchie community, Düsseldorf is rather cheaper...

I need your help!

I will be working in Leverkusen, so it makes sense to say that I should be either rather in the North of Cologne or in the South of Düsseldorf (from I can see on the map, I will take the A59 to get to work).

Could you please tell me which Viertel I should avoid and which ones I should have a closer look at? Ideally : parking possible, public transport, nice and "alive", close to park/Rheinufer for jogging is also a big plus, ... 

Any tips welcome! :cheers:


----------



## erbse

Don't have much time left, so I'll make it short: Take Düsseldorf.


Perhaps I'm going to führ this aus a little later.


----------



## thun

Gay --> Cologne,
Japanese --> D-dorf,
to fulfill the common clichées.


----------



## Bender

thun said:


> Gay --> Cologne,
> Japanese --> D-dorf,
> to fulfill the common clichées.


I heard that already :lol:

I am 100% straight and 100% non-Japanese.

Choosing the city is one thing, then I would have to pick a district/neighborhood.


----------



## goschio

International and National are German words too. I think National is not used for students as it sounds too nationalistic. So we better kept inländisch and ausländisch.


----------



## Bender

Whatever city you prefer, maybe you could just tell me in which part of the city I should live (or absolutely avoid). I am planning to spend 600~650€ warm for the Miete.
For example, Friedrichstadt in Düsseldorf seems to be well situated. But I have no idea whether it's schrecklich or nice.

No need to answer in English, as long as you don't over-engineer your sentences :lol:


----------



## türkyilmaz

To cut this German-English-mix crap, it's is domestic/national = einheimisch/national and foreign/international = ausländisch/international. Period.

We use the term foreigners ("Ausländer") for immigrated people, exchange students etc and locals ("Einheimische") for natives and naturalized citizens.


----------



## goschio

türkyilmaz said:


> To cut this German-English-mix crap, it's is domestic/national = einheimisch/national and foreign/international = ausländisch/international. Period.
> 
> We use the term foreigners ("Ausländer") for immigrated people, exchange students etc and locals ("Einheimische") for natives and naturalized citizens.


That's not correct. Ausländer is only correctly used for people without German passport. But some (racist) people even use it for Germans with black skin or Asian heritage.


----------



## türkyilmaz

That's what I said. Please read carefully.

Foreigners ("Ausländer") are immigrants, tourists, exchange students, persons seeking political asylum etc.

Domestic people ("Einheimische/Inländer") are natives and naturalized citizens.

I don't claim being an immigrant means being naturalized. One can immigrate to Germany (via valid visa, Green Card ...) without bearing German citizenship.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Hi!
As I'm studying in Cologne at the moment, my advise would be the following:
In the north-west of Cologne (like Chorweiler or Longerich) there are no nice districts (except of some more rural areas like Worringen), and the nice areas of the north-east (like Duennwald or Dellbrueck) are too expensive I think. So I would recomment Duesseldorf's south (like Benrath or Garath), where you find a nice cityscape and affordable apartments, at least in some areas. Also, you have a great transport connection. 

I would prefer any rhenish city to Berlin, btw.. ;-)


----------



## Kampflamm

Das ist eine universell anerkannte Ansicht. Sagen wir es mal so...architektonisch hat es schon mehr zu bieten als Köln. Die Gegend zwischen Kö und Rhein ist ganz nett. Aber die Stadt hat keine Seele. hno:


----------



## miau

Kampflamm said:


> Hängt halt davon ab, was man als "lebenswert" sieht. Im Osten sind zwar die Städte schön, aber dort leben halt nur noch frustrierte Nazis (bis auf Neubrandenburg natürlich kay: ).


You are right, East Germany is generally more beautiful, but Bender wont go there as there are no jobs :hahano: The area around Berlin is 'booming' though. 




> Bender muss wissen, wo seine Prioritäten liegen. Bonn ist sicherlich von den drei Städten die traditionell "schönste" Stadt. Köln ist dafür größer und bietet so auch in anderen Bereichen mehr. Düsseldorf ist einfach nur scheiße.


What about Aachen? I really liked it. It is far from the Rhine, so it has no river promenade. A big plus is the medieval layout and its green parts.


----------



## miau

George W. Bush said:


> Ich habe schon paar mal eine Lanze für die Berlinerinnen gebrochen und tue es gerne wieder, insbesondere für die östliche Variante. Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.


:hug:


----------



## Golden Age

türkyilmaz said:


> Bonn ist die einzige lebenswerte Stadt im Rheinland, Münster die Einzige in Westfalen. Im Zweifelsfall hilft nur noch das Bundesland zu wechseln.


Aachen ist eigentlich auch noch ganz in Ordnung. Gerade die Uni rettet vieles.

Man kann festhalten. NRW's drei "most lovable cities" sind gleichzeitig Uni-Zentren ersten Ranges. Da kann man Parallelen zu BaWü (Freiburg, Heidelberg, Konstanz, Tübingen) oder Bayern (Erlangen, Würzburg, Passau, Regensburg) ziehen.


----------



## Kampflamm

miau said:


> What about Aachen? I really liked it. It is far from the Rhine, so it has no river promenade. A big plus is the medieval layout and its green parts.


Aachen is good too but the commute would be too long.

Düsseldorf has some nice residential areas as well. If you were to move there I'd have a look at Pempelfort. It's pretty close to the center of the city, there's a nice park nearby (Hofgarten) and the train station is a 5 minute subway ride away.


----------



## bigbankmaster

If you'll work at Leverkusen Düsseldorf-Benrath is a good choice:

1. It's in the very south of D, so by car it's 20 min to Leverkusen. The train-connection is good aswell.
2. It's a very nice area with the Rhine and the Rokoko-chateau.

There are other nice places in D, but reaching Lev is harder from those.

_pempelfort > doofe namen _

Wer nicht im Glashaus sitzt, bitte melden. Gutleutviertel, Preungesheim, Seckbach... Bembel, Städel, Nidda...


----------



## diogoap

Guten Abend,

Entschuldigung ich spresche (und schreibe) nur ein bisschein Deutsch. Ich und mein Vater wollen nach Hannover reisen. Wir möchten in das DOMOTEX gehen, das ist im Januar, 16 bis 19. Ist in Hannover ein gut Hotel preis "around" (entschuldigung) 50 euro pro nacht? Können wir bei bahn (S-bahn, vieleicht) zu DOMOTEX gehen?

Viele Danke!

GrüBes,

Diogo


----------



## Leine1977

diogoap said:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Entschuldigung ich spresche (und schreibe) nur ein bisschein Deutsch. Ich und mein Vater wollen nach Hannover reisen. Wir möchten in das DOMOTEX gehen, das ist im Januar, 16 bis 19. Ist in Hannover ein gut Hotel preis "around" (entschuldigung) 50 euro pro nacht? Können wir bei bahn (S-bahn, vieleicht) zu DOMOTEX gehen?
> 
> Viele Danke!
> 
> GrüBes,
> 
> Diogo


Boa dia!

Welcome to Hannover. Zur Domotex gibt es gute Bahnverbindungen (Linie 8 direkt vor der Messe). Hotels gibt es viele und 50 Euro sind eigentlich kein Problem. Aber wenn Messe ist, sind die Preise meistens teurer.

Vielleicht ist hier etwas dabei?

http://www.hannover.de/de/tourismus/Hotels___Unterkunft/

Adeus, Leine


----------



## Squig

Ihr könnt auch die S-Bahn benuitzen, je nachdem, wie weit euer Hotel vom Bahnhof ist, ist das schneller. Linie 8 ist eine Stadtbahnlinie (Im Zentrum U-Bahn, außerhalb eine Art Tram).
Das Messegelände ist eigentlich überall in Deutsch und Englisch ausgeschildert, das sollte kein Problem sein.
50€ ist ok, es gibt aber auch günstigere Hotels, die dann weniger Service bieten.


----------



## diogoap

Leine1977 said:


> Boa dia!
> 
> Welcome to Hannover. Zur Domotex gibt es gute Bahnverbindungen (Linie 8 direkt vor der Messe). Hotels gibt es viele und 50 Euro sind eigentlich kein Problem. Aber wenn Messe ist, sind die Preise meistens teurer.
> 
> Vielleicht ist hier etwas dabei?
> 
> http://www.hannover.de/de/tourismus/Hotels___Unterkunft/
> 
> Adeus, Leine


Ja, Danke! Die website ist sehr gut. Ich fand über die Bahn in Hannover bei Wikipedia, es sieht leicht!

Gefelt mir sehr gut die Bilder hier. Hannover ist eine sehr schön Stadt!

Tschüs!


----------



## diogoap

Squig said:


> Ihr könnt auch die S-Bahn benuitzen, je nachdem, wie weit euer Hotel vom Bahnhof ist, ist das schneller. Linie 8 ist eine Stadtbahnlinie (Im Zentrum U-Bahn, außerhalb eine Art Tram).
> *Das Messegelände ist eigentlich überall in Deutsch und Englisch ausgeschildert, das sollte kein Problem sein.
> 50€ ist ok,* es gibt aber auch günstigere Hotels, die dann weniger Service bieten.


Sehr gut!


----------



## hedi1920

diogoap said:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Entschuldigung ich spresche (und schreibe) nur ein bisschein Deutsch. Ich und mein Vater wollen nach Hannover reisen. Wir möchten in das DOMOTEX gehen, das ist im Januar, 16 bis 19. Ist in Hannover ein gut Hotel preis "around" (entschuldigung) 50 euro pro nacht? Können wir bei bahn (S-bahn, vieleicht) zu DOMOTEX gehen?
> 
> Viele Danke!
> 
> GrüBes,
> 
> Diogo


hallo,
mir fällt spontan das stella-hotel ein:
http://www.stellahotel-hannover.de/de/html/home_on.asp
oder vielleicht hier mal gucken: http://www.messe.de/23058

die messetickets gelten , glaub ich, auch als bahntickets.
hier infos zur anreise mit public transport http://www.messe.de/23055
viel spass in hannover


----------



## Plaas

*Traveling to/through Germany*

Nächsten Freitag werde ich nach Bamberg reisen. Ich werde zwei tagen in Bamberg bleiben und hoffe dort natürlich die Altstadt enktdecken zu können. Ich interessiere mich aber auch für moderne Architektur. Gibt's gute moderne Architektur in Bamberg? Wohin kann ich am besten gehen wenn ich interessante moderne Gebäuden sehen möchte? 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen


----------



## erbse

*Bamberg*

Hallo! Bamberg lohnt sich immer 

Als großartiges Gesamtkunstwerk mit tausendjähriger Bautradition gibt es natürlich nicht so viel moderne Architektur in Bamberg (zum Glück).
Alles, was mir jetzt spontan einfällt, sind die Konzerthalle und das E.T.A. Hoffmann Theater. Aber auch die zwei Bauten lohnen sicher.


PS: Wenn du schon in Bamberg bist, vergiss nicht, unbedingt dem Kloster Vierzehnheiligen einen Besuch abzustatten! Zum Kloster Banz gleich nebenan kannst du dann auch noch wandern. Auch Schloss Pommersfelden und Seehof sind einen Abstecher wert. Bayreuth ist auch nicht fern. Generell: Genieße Franken in vollen Zügen, es gibt dort so viel zu entdecken!


Bringst du uns denn auch ein paar Bilder mit?


----------



## Plaas

Fotografieren werde ich Bamberg sicher  Ob ich die Zeit finde, nach die schön aussehenden Kloster und Schlösser zu gehen, weiß ich nicht... ich fürchte, das zwei Tagen sogar für Bamberg allein zu wenig sind. Mit dem Zug fahre ich Sonntag über Lichtenfels und das Thüringer Wald nach Leipzig, vielleicht gelingt mir dann die Vierzehnheiligen-Kirche vom Zug aus zu sehen...

Meine Reisebilder veröffentliche ich meistens auf niederländischem Forum, aber weil es diesmal eine Deutschlandreise ist, möchte ich auch einige Bilder auf deutschem Forum publizieren.  Wart mal ab :cheers:


----------



## Dan

*Studying in Germany*

I recently visited Germany (Berlin) and really loved it. I am thus considering studying a semester abroad there, particularly somewhere in Bavaria (Nürnberg preferred but elsewhere is fine). However I have been doing a bit of research and can't find any undergraduate courses in English, and the German courses I find (would love to do a semester of German) are either all advanced or just one month prep ones that do not count for ECTS credits.

Does that mean that I am pretty much screwed or did I miss something?


----------



## Plaas

Während meiner Deutschlandreise werde ich Würzburg besuchen. Auch gehe ich nach:

-Frankfurt
-Bamberg
-Leipzig
-Goslar

Wird eine dieser Städte es gegen Würzburg aufnehmen können?


----------



## Küsel

Nein, da musst du schon noch Dresden miteinbeziehen


----------



## erbse

Goslar und Bamberg sind viel schöner als Würzburg :tongue2:


Du solltest irgendwie noch Quedlinburg und Görlitz mit einplanen, 2 der schönsten Städte Mitteleuropas!

Wer die nicht gesehen hat, wird seines Lebens nicht mehr froh


----------



## Plaas

Plaas said:


> Während meiner Deutschlandreise werde ich Würzburg besuchen. Auch gehe ich nach:
> 
> -Frankfurt
> -Bamberg
> -Leipzig
> -Goslar
> 
> Wird eine dieser Städte es gegen Würzburg aufnehmen können?


Warum ist dies moderiert worden? Frankfurt, Leipzig und Goslar liegen doch nicht im Süden?


----------



## erbse

Keine Sorge, ich baue hier gerade etwas um, deine Fragen kommen in einen allgemeinen Deutschland-Reise-Thread


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

Bamberg ist immer eine Reise wert. Eine Stadt mit interessanter Kulturlandschaft, die leider unter Wert gehandelt wird.


----------



## thun

Gottseidank wird sie unter Wert gehandelt.

Unbedingt auch die kulinarischen Schätze Frankens probieren, ich empfehle Bratwürstl mit Kraut und dazu Rauchbier! Und viel Spaß natürlich im Urlaub.


----------



## thun

Well, I'd say it really depends on the uni.

First of all: Go for a whole year! My Erasmus was only one semester, and it was too short. I don't know anyone who wouldn't do a second one.
Learning German is essential, of course. Maybe you can start already at your uni? Shouldn't be too hard for you. In every case, you'll learn pretty much during your semester in Germany. But to know some basics when you arrive definitely helps.
Regarding the courses in English language: I guess, it depends on both the career and the uni whether they offer some or not. Would be easiest to ask your Erasmus office or directly the German unis whether they offer some or not. Often, the courses change every semester and only the core subjects are taught every semester or year.
On the other hand, I guess that you can get pretty much in German courses as well. And at least, it helps you learning the language.
Regarding the Bavarian unis: I would (in general) prefer a smaller town as it will be easier to make friends with locals and learn the language. In large cities like Munich or Nürnberg, you'll probably tend to hang out only with other Erasmus students.
Würzburg, Regensburg, Bamberg and Passau are beautiful uni towns with a pretty present student culture. Eichstätt would be too small for me, Muich too large. In Nürnberg, most students are studying in Erlangen, Augsburg is a nice town, but the students get somehow lost off the campus. I don't know about Bayreuth.


----------



## Dan

Erasmus is not really an option for me I am afraid, so I was hoping to do a free mover type of thing. The most ideal would be a German course that gives university credits but I just can't seem to find anything! And even within the core stuff I can't find much in English, which I understand I guess.


----------



## thun

Why not? Erasmus makes things much easier...

Afaik, every uni offers German courses for foreigners, and normally they give ECTS credits for every course, too (due to Erasmus requirements). This shouldn't be a problem at all, maybe its just not mentioned on the uni websites. Best thing would be to choose a uni and ask there.

Regarding the English undergraduate programmes: It's true that they aren't very common, but you'll probably find English lectures at every uni. Sometimes, they might have German names, though. As I said, just ask. But I guess German lectures wouldn't be a problem, too. Sometimes you can arrange with the prof to do the test in English or a presentation or so.
I know some fellow students (economics mainly, seems like they don't need to know foreign languages at all) which did a semester in Spain without speaking Spanish; they did everything in English. Shouldn't be a problemm, too.


----------



## Plaas

Rauchbier werde ich sicher trinken - und auch die anderen Spezialitäten :cheers: Noch eine Stunde und die Reise fängt an!


----------



## Squig

Afaik both Unis in Berlin offer a lot of courses in English, that's pretty much it though for undergrads apart from Private Universities.


----------



## kato2k8

Squig said:


> Afaik both Unis in Berlin offer a lot of courses in English, that's pretty much it though for undergrads apart from Private Universities.


Most technical universities offer complete degree studies in English, usually in one or two more or less specialized directions (usually math/IT).


----------



## erbse

Now this thread is the place where you can ask anything about studying in Germany. 


Habe diesen Strang jetzt erschaffen, hier kann alles rund um das Studium in Deutschland erfragt werden, auch von Deutschen selbst. 


Have fun / Viel Freude!


----------



## il fenomeno

ein blick auf julios profil zeigt, dass er in mainz gelandet ist. ein blick auf seine signatur sagt uns, dass sein deutsch noch verbesserungswürdig ist.


----------



## Julio Villamizar

Danke, sehr nett von dir, aber leider konnte ich nicht laenger in deutschland bleiben. Es war nur ein Jahr!


----------



## Julio Villamizar

und auch wenn ich nicht weiter dort bin, versuche ich immer mein deutsch zu verbessern. Es war eine sehr tolle erfahrung meines lebens, wenn ich wieder die moeglichkeit dorthin zu fahren haette, taete ich es.


----------



## Schnitzel

^^
Einmal ist keinmal


----------



## Julio Villamizar

Genau! muss ich wieder hinfahren, mindestens zum Oktoberfest, weil ich das verpasst habe.


----------



## 331116

Servus leute...

schau mal... ich wusste nicht wo ich das posten sollte... ich hab kein anpassendes Thread gefunden also ich frage mal euch:

was heiszt auf deustsches Deutsch "aufi" und "obi"?... ich weiss schon das sie die Richtung mit bewegungsverben zeigen aber ich weisz nicht mehr welche heiszt was... zu lange von Österreich entfernt, nehem ich an... :gaah:

danke!


----------



## Energy2003

aufi -> hinauf -> upstairs
obi -> hinunter -> downstairs


----------



## LoveCPH

:lol: Maybe Brüno can learn me something. Wassup


----------



## Geborgenheit

Bremen ist besser als Hamburg. Ich war in beiden Städten.  Meine Eindrücke:
Hamburg- ziemlich deprimierend, außer schwarzbraungrau wohl kaum Farben, viel Alkohol, Bordelle auf Schritt und Tritt. Die Stadt macht einen schweren Eindruck, richtig depressiv und schwermütig. Das einzig Positive wäre nur der Flughafen nach der Renovierung. 
Bremen- freundliche Menschen, kleine und putzige Altstadt, generell ziemlich leichte und unkomplizierte Stadt, alles bequem, easy.
Bin für Bremen mit beiden Händen! 
P.S. Ich möchte niemand verletzen, es sind nur meine subjektiven Eindrücke. Bitte nicht böse sein!


----------



## Mateusz

If I could choose one place to live in Germany it would be Frankfurt or Rudesheim eventually


----------



## kroten

Hi!

I want to explore Meclemburg and Brandenburg. As yet I was in Stralsund, Greifswald, Rugen and Usedom island. Could you recommend me some interesting places to see?


----------



## erbse

^^ No one who could possibly help this mate?


----------



## il fenomeno

anstatt zu helfen, macht sich erbse nur über unsere ausländischen freunde lustig. hno:


----------



## erbse

Hat mich schon per PN kontaktiert, der gute Kollege. Aber es gab Hoffnung, dass ihm hier noch findige User mit Rat & Tat zur Seite stünden, so schien es.


----------



## Schnitzel

Nicht Tod und Zerstörung fürchtet der gemeine Wunderbare. Aber der Osten ist eine Zone, die... sagen wir respektiert wird.


----------



## erbse

Du bist ein schlechter Mensch. Nein, du bist ein wahrlich schlechtes Fleischerzeugnis, Schnitzel.


----------



## Schnitzel

Immerhin versuche ich mich zu bessern.
Einsicht wäre dazu ja schonmal der erste Schritt. Sage dir bescheid, sobald ich den gegangen bin


----------



## Plaas

Außerendlich sind die erste Bamberg-Fotos von mein Besuch anzusehen in niederländischem Forum:

Aachen (auf Niederländisch heißt es Aken)

Frankfurt

Der Text ist auf Niederländisch, aber vielleicht können die Deutschen es doch verstehen - unsere Sprachen sind einander ähnlich


----------



## erbse

^ Our assimilated Deutschdäne ØlandDK could definitely teach you something :yes:


Einfach fragen!


----------



## LtBk

I might study overseas in Germany, particular the Cologne/Bonn area next year or so. Why some people think Cologne or Bonn are boring? My major is Geography and Environmental Planning btw.


----------



## goschio

LtBk said:


> I might study overseas in Germany, particular the Cologne/Bonn area next year or so. Why some people think Cologne or Bonn are boring? My major is Geography and Environmental Planning btw.


Nobody thinks that Cologne is boring. Probably one of the most exciting places in Germany. Just not as nice (architecture) as Munich or Hamburg.


----------



## LtBk

Some people have said its boring, but I guess they have missed something or they boring themselves.


----------



## youngwoerth

Köln is not boring, Köln is ugly! That's a big difference.


----------



## maniei

edit: wrong thread


----------



## Wurstmeister

youngwoerth said:


> Köln is not boring, Köln is ugly! That's a big difference.


+1
Köln may cause cancer in your eye, but it's definitely not boring.
And from the many US-americans and Canadians I met, I somehow believe that it's almost impossible to not like the city (or any bigger German city for that matter)


----------



## maniei

I hope we have returned to the actual topic, which was where to live in germany (and not turkey)

my picks are frankfurt (and surroundings) and mannheim


frankfurt:

-exciting city,
-nice mix of modernity and tradition,
-nice places to visit inside and outside of frankfurt, especially in terms of nature
-excellent infrastructure
-not to forget the economy that is far better than the rest of germany
-out of frankfurt and the area around it you can pick a city or area to live in that suites you best. the variety is big and there is the ideal place for any kind of person, guaranteed.

(for every point just mentioned frankfurt is on the very top of germany)


mannheim:

-perfect size (imo)
-beautiful city
-good shopping possiblities
-good range of entertainment for the people
-heidelberg is just around the corner. you can go there for fun, entertainment or relaxation
(some people here said go and live in heidelberg. I disagree with them. heidelberg is not the ideal place to live in. its small and living room is expensive. besides that its extremely touristic. all the tourists can annoy you after a short time. its a good place to live in for pensioners)

-all the time I thought the big contra of mannheim was that there is not such a big economy.
I just looked it up and found out I was wrong. there is quite a bunch of big companies.



btw I picked these to city only out of the areas in germany I have seen and can judge.
so no disrespect to hamburg, stuttgart, cologne etc.


----------



## schum-ho

I would suggest to everyone: Lay off your stereotypes about East Germany, and experience the real one! Try beautiful Leipzig, Dresden, Erfurt, Rostock or even Halle - you won't regret it! Or do you think so? Still people out there who have heavy prejudices against East Germany?


----------



## goschio

But east german are generally not that friendly toward foreigners. And the job market is not that great either.


----------



## erbse

The best travel guide of Germany you could possibly get:

*Germany - Some photos every few days*



:cheers1:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Bezugnehmend auf diesen FAZ-Artikel mit Randnotiz zum Zustand einiger Bahnen:

naja, die Faz hat schon recht. die Berliner S und U Bahnen sind einfach nur scheisse, dreckig und voller unsympatischen Gesocks. 
Sollte es irgendwann mal eine Liste der beschisstensten Bahnstationen der Welt geben, ist das Cottbusser Tor sicher unter den Top-10


----------



## türkyilmaz

Wunderbar, hast das jemacht.kay:


----------



## sccdnw

Danke schoen!
Meine Heimat ist schoene Reiseziele und auch ein Anfang nach Tibet ,mehr Auslaenader sah ich im Sommer und besonders Rucksacktourist ,ich liebe Tourimus mit dem Rucksack und moeche mehr Reiseinformation geben ,ich schreibe mein blog http://www.icq.com/blogs/596370561, aber es ist ein schwer Anfang fuer mich ,besonders ein Blog auf Deutsch ,ha ha ,


----------



## Schnitzel

你只学了德语一年了，但是你写的很不错。 你在大学学习德语吗？


----------



## sccdnw

Nein ,ich arbeitet schon vier jahren ,lernet in Freizeit , Sind Sie auch Chinese und leben Sie in China? Ha Freut mich,Sie kennen zu lernnen!


----------



## Schnitzel

Ich bin Deutscher, lerne einfach nur chinesisch zum Spaß. Im September fahre ich vielleicht auch für 6 Monate oder ein Jahr nach China, um dort zu arbeiten und die Sprache noch besser zu lernen.


----------



## sccdnw

Herzlich willkommen nach China!ich glaube ,meisten Auslaender erst Peking kommen.Sollen Sie erst in Peking kommen? wenn je ,Sie koennen unsere Huaptstadt besichtigen.ich auch lerne Deutsch zum Spaß .Haben Sie Intesse vom chineseKultur?


----------



## Schnitzel

Ja, ich interessiere mich auch für die Kultur und die Geschichte. Aber ob ich nach Peking gehe, weiss ich noch nicht. Neben Peking interessiere ich mich noch für Shanghai, Qingdao, Guangzhou und Nanjing.
Ich kenne einige Chinesen aus Peking, die mich auch zu sich einladen wollen. Aber ich denke am Liebsten würde ich nach Qingdao oder Guangzhou gehen.


----------



## Geborgenheit

Schnitzel said:


> Ja, ich interessiere mich auch für die Kultur und die Geschichte. Aber ob ich nach Peking gehe, weiss ich noch nicht. Neben Peking interessiere ich mich noch für Shanghai, Qingdao, Guangzhou und Nanjing.
> Ich kenne einige Chinesen aus Peking, die mich auch zu sich einladen wollen. Aber ich denke am Liebsten würde ich nach Qingdao oder Guangzhou gehen.


So viele Fehler !  
1. Ich interessiere mich für Kultur und Geschichte
2. wei*ß*
3. am *l*iebsten
4. Kommas vor und nach ich denke


----------



## il fenomeno

welfe lernt ja auch noch nicht so lange deutsch.


----------



## Geborgenheit

Er sagte, dass er ein Deutscher sei.  Whatever !


----------



## erbse

Das Yiddishe hat eben eine andere Orthografie & Grammatik.


----------



## Schnitzel

Geborgenheit said:


> So viele Fehler !
> 1. Ich interessiere mich für Kultur und Geschichte
> 2. wei*ß*
> 3. am *l*iebsten
> 4. Kommas vor und nach ich denke


Deine "Verbesserungen" sind nichtmal wirklich richtig. Bitte Nachhilfe nehmen! Unabhängig davon, denke, ich, du, hast, deine, Tage, oder, dir, ist, einfach, nur, sehr, langweilig.,,,,


----------



## Geborgenheit

Warum nimmst du es nicht mit Humor ?


----------



## erbse

Ihr seid wie ein altes Ehepaar 



(Merke: In diesem semantischen Zusammenhang wird "seid" mit "d" geschrieben! Es wird kein Zeitverlauf, sondern ein Zustand mit einem Verb beschrieben.

Siehe auch: www.seidseit.de. Wieder was gelernt!)


----------



## Geborgenheit

erbse said:


> www.seidseit.de.


Am schönsten sind die Beispielsätze. Einfach süß!


----------



## Schnitzel

erbse said:


> Ihr seid wie ein altes Ehepaar


Die Flamme der Liebe brennt wie eh und je.



> Siehe auch: www.seidseit.de. Wieder was gelernt!)


Eine der besten Grammarnazi-Seiten überhaupt :yes:
Auch geil:
http://www.korrekturen.de/beliebte_fehler.shtml


----------



## sccdnw

Guangzhou oder Qingdao?Wenn Sie ein Standardchinesisch lernnen,vor allem sind die Pekinger Mundart .Rund 50 Hauptdialekte und mehrere hundert weitere Dialekte gibt es in China.Kantonesisch in der Provinz Guangdong ist auch schwere fuer die Leute von Norden.


----------



## Marathaman

Aha. Warum habe ich nicht finden, diesen thread zu vorher?


----------



## erbse

Hilft er dir denn? Lernst du deutsch, großer Marathaman?


----------



## Energy2003

Geborgenheit said:


> Er sagte, dass er ein Deutscher sei.  Whatever !




das sagt er nur um Frauen rumzukriegen; bist sicher nicht die Erste die darauf reingefallen ist :lol:


----------



## Mateusz

Nachstes Jahr gehe ich nach Koln. Konnen Sie mir empfehlen, eine gute, aber nicht zu teuer Restaurant? McDonalds oder KFC ist überall und um ehrlich zu sein,es ist echte Scheisse.


----------



## erbse

Good idea. Fastfood sucks, anyway. Go and search for the term 'Thekenschaaf', there are some awesome historic restaurants featuring those. For more detailed inform. users like Kampflamm might help.

When are you going there and for what purpose? During the 5th season / carnival?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Mateusz said:


> Nachstes Jahr gehe ich nach Koln. Konnen Sie mir empfehlen, eine gute, aber nicht zu teuer Restaurant? McDonalds oder KFC ist überall und um ehrlich zu sein,es ist echte Scheisse.


:applause: :applause:


----------



## Mateusz

Yeah, as breakfasts in Jugendherberge are rather modest, first thing when we get to city is 'Let's eat!'. So some proper meal and a glass of Bitburger or Warsteiner should do the trick, not some junk 'burger'...


I am going just on end of March, it's a college trip. We will visit Cathedral and some other stuff there. Other towns which we will visit in Germany are Rudesheim which is quite brilliant in my opinion but almost all pubs/restaurants were closed so we had a choice between one pub, one italian restaurant and kebab take away  But isn't it just beginning of the season before Ostern ? So it should be all cool. Other one I can't remember, somewhere where we will take some chair lift.


----------



## Schnitzel

Pssssst!
Versau mir nicht die Tour!


----------



## Schnitzel

sccdnw said:


> Guangzhou oder Qingdao?Wenn Sie ein Standardchinesisch lernnen,vor allem sind die Pekinger Mundart .Rund 50 Hauptdialekte und mehrere hundert weitere Dialekte gibt es in China.Kantonesisch in der Provinz Guangdong ist auch schwere fuer die Leute von Norden.


Hochchinesisch lerne ich schon gut genug so. Gucke auch Filme und spreche mit Chinesen, die extra versuchen nicht mit Dialekten zu sprechen. Aber man sollte auch die einen oder anderen chinesischen Dialekte kennen. Sonst sprech ich am Ende zwar fließend chinesisch, komme aber kaum zurecht, sobald ich ausserhalb Beijings bin.
Kantonesisch habe ich erst ganz neu angefangen. Wenn man aber erstmal die chiensische Grammatik kann, ist es nicht mehr so schwer. In Guangdong habe ich gute Möglichkeiten sowohl mein Putonghua weiter zu verbessern als auch kantonesisch zu lernen.


----------



## Geborgenheit

Energy2003 said:


> das sagt er nur um Frauen rumzukriegen


Ach so! Das Deutschsein ist ja wie ein Magnet für Frauen.


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

Es kommt immer darauf an, welches Land man besucht.

Wobei eins klar ist, ein hässlicher Italiener ist weniger attraktiv als ein hübscher Belgier!


----------



## sccdnw

Schniztel,ich glaube ,dass Sie sind fleißig .Chinesisich ist schwer für Ausländer ,weil die chinesisch Schriftzeichen sind aus Bildern und Symbolen hervoregangen.Sie ist nicht ,wie Buchstabenschrift ,bei der jedes Wort als Folge von Einzellauten anhand eines Alphabets von 26 Buchstaben wiedergegeben werden kann.


----------



## türkyilmaz

Da haben Sie Recht. Chinesisch ist eine schöne Sprache. Ich liebe Ihr Land. Ich war dort während Olympische Spiele in Peking. Stolzes Land.


----------



## il fenomeno

> _Aufgrund meiner philologischen Studien bin ich überzeugt, dass ein begabter Mensch Englisch in 30 Stunden, Französisch in 30 Tagen und Deutsch in 30 Jahren lernen kann.
> _
> 
> mart twain


für alle ausländischen freunde, die noch unsicher sind, ob sie deutsch oder eine andere sprache lernen sollen, das ist werbung pur für uns!


----------



## Mäulchen

Hatte Mark Twain eigentlich ein Problem mit den Deutschen so ganz allgemein?


----------



## sccdnw

Herzlich Willkommen nach Sichuan !ich stolze auf meine Heimat


----------



## Mäulchen

Willkommen.


----------



## J. Schumpeter

Moin.


----------



## HK999

hallo allerseits!

also wie man an meinem profil ablesen kann, komme ich aus hong kong. ich war bisher zwei mal in deutschland (frankfurt und berlin, jeweils geschäftsreisen). seit dieser zeit (ab 2006) lerne ich deutsch und zwar selber, ohne irgendwelche schulungen beziehungsweise privatunterricht. die deutsche sprache ist schwierig (insbesondere für uns chinesen) aber wenn man sich fest dahinterklemmt, dann macht man riesige fortschritte, wie ich aus eigener erfahrung kenne. meine nächste reise nach deutschland ist diesen sommer, deshalb versuche ich derzeit besonders intensiv (wenn auch nicht im gewünschten ausmaße da ich unter totalem zeitmangel leide) meine deutschkenntnisse zu verbessern. es ist wirklich sehr praktisch wenn man sich mit den dortigen leuten nicht immer auf englisch unterhalten muss.  jetzt stell sich nur die frage, warum ich das hier alles schreibe: ich glaube das ist der richtige thread dafür lol .


----------



## HK999

Schnitzel said:


> Ich bin Deutscher, lerne einfach nur chinesisch zum Spaß. Im September fahre ich vielleicht auch für 6 Monate oder ein Jahr nach China, um dort zu arbeiten und die Sprache noch besser zu lernen.


freut mich herr schnitzel, vielleicht mache ich es genau umgekehrt! ich ermutige sie nach china zu kommen, am besten in eine große stadt wie shanghai, hong kong, peking usw. derzeit herrscht ein großer boom an ausländischen fachkräften die viel wissen und ehrgeiz mitbringen. deshalb bin ich mir sicher, dass sie sehr schnell eine arbeitsstelle finden werden hier in china - was auch immer sie machen.


----------



## erbse

Einen extragroßen :applause: für dein Lernengagement, das Durchhaltevermögen und dein gutes Deutsch!


Vielleicht magst du uns ja mal verraten, was für einen Chinesen an der deutschen Sprache besonders schwierig zu meistern ist.


----------



## HK999

erbse said:


> Einen extragroßen :applause: für dein Lernengagement, das Durchhaltevermögen und dein gutes Deutsch!
> 
> 
> Vielleicht magst du uns ja mal verraten, was für einen Chinesen an der deutschen Sprache besonders schwierig zu meistern ist.


danke, danke ich fühle mich geehrt (ja, ich habe das "ü" extra mit copy - paste reingebracht!). war immerhin für einen tag beim goethe- institut in hong kong angemeldet bevor ich rausgeflogen bin. nein scherz, habe mir das ganze nur mal angeschaut und bin zum schluss gekommen, dass es sich nicht auszahlt (in sinne von geld und auch zeitmäßig ["ß,ä copy- paste ]) und habe mich deshalb entschlossen alleine zu lernen.

zu den schwierigkeiten: also da wäre zunächst mal die chinesische grammatik die im unterschied zur (zum? wtf) deutschen kein flexion besitzt, sprich: 
- konjugation bei verben
- deklination bei nomen
- komparation / deklination bei adjektiven

daran muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen. und überhaupt ist die deutsche grammatik recht kompliziert aufgebaut, bis heute habe ich probleme den richtigen artikel zu verwenden lol. 

die andere schwierigkeit liegt in der ausprache. wie ihr deutschen sagen würdet: gott bewahre! für einen chinesen fast nicht zu meistern und nur mit recht viel übung durchführbar, damit ein deutscher mich überhaupt versteht.

und nicht zu vergessen die zeitenbildung: eine der hauptplagen schlechthin... was es da nicht alles gibt... da wird man wirklich verrückt! mein lieblingswort ist derzeit "plusquamperfekt". 

und ja: ich habe noch immer unsicherheiten bei der groß- und kleinschreibung. aber da bietet das internet abhilfe: einfach alles klein schreiben! 

EDIT: natürlich habe ich vergessen die schrift zu erwähnen. das ist schon eine ganz andere welt...


----------



## il fenomeno

ich nehme an, du konntest als hongkonker aber schon vorher englisch @hk999?
das war ja sicherlich auch eine wichtige brücke (möchte dein beachtliches deutsch nicht kleinreden).


----------



## Schnitzel

Miau ist Tibeterin :lol:


----------



## sccdnw

ich versthe nicht,warum miau hat diesen Unterschied?miau??eine Katze gibt die Laute von sich??


----------



## miau

...


----------



## miau

sccdnw said:


> ich versthe nicht,warum miau hat diesen Unterschied?miau??eine Katze gibt die Laute von sich??


Essen Chinesen auch Katzen? Ich weiß, dass Hunde gewissermaßen eine Delikatesse sind. Aber Katzen?


----------



## sccdnw

ha ha,ich verstehe,miau ist Ihr LogName ,haha ,Katzen sind nicht eine Delikatesse in China ,ich lebe Katzen und Hunde,sie sind Freund von uns


----------



## miau

^^ Aber Hunde sind nicht nur Begleiter. Es gibt Regionen in China, wo man sie verspeist. Es gibt in Deutschland das Vorurteil, dass Chinesen einfach Alles essen, vom Affen bis zur Zikade, und damit noch schlimmer sind als die Franzosen.


----------



## Schnitzel

^^
Das sind die Kantonesen. In China sagt man "Die Kantonesen essen alles was schwimmt aber kein Uboot ist, alles was fliegt aber kein Flugzeug ist und alles was vier Beine hat, aber kein Tisch ist".


----------



## sccdnw

ja ,die Kantonesen essen alles,wie Schnitzel sagt .ich habe eine Abneigung gengen die Gebrauche der Kantonesen ,ich auch verstehe nicht ,warum Kantonesen die wildtiere essen moegen.


----------



## erbse

Das ist wirklich interessant.


But this thread is about *learning German*, not some Chinese food.
Back to topic, aber schnell!


----------



## Ricardo P

Gibt's irgendwo in Freiburg ein günstiges Hostel? Ich will in kürze nach Freiburg kommen, denn ich bewerben muss. Letzten Sommer schlief ich im B&B an der Tullastrasse. Aber das war noch ziemlich teuer. Ich glaub es kostet 55 euro p.p.p.n. Wer weiss das?


----------



## youngwoerth

Ui, Tullastraße. Ganz schön hässlich! :yes:

Dann doch lieber hier: http://www.blackforest-hostel.de/


----------



## Ricardo P

Haha, schön ist es nicht. Aber das Wetter war scheiße, also das war uns egal. Aber B&B war glaub ich die günstigste in Freiburg. 

Ich guck mal beim Blackforest Hostel.


----------



## EduardSA

Living in Deutschland must be awesome, I'd love to.


----------



## treyboro

*I will be in Hamburg in May*

Sofitel, my bro and I are staying. Nice! Last year was the Hyatt.
Unfinished biz. One day was matchday, the other, getting tickets for matchday
at the Nordbank arena which took 3 hours of figuring out despite Schnitzel's concise directions. U-Bahn, S-Bahn threw us for a loop.
Hamburg deserves a second round!
Got the suite, sweet! Discounted.

http://www.accorhotels.com/gb/hotel-...ll/media.shtml


----------



## ardamir

Would be great to study in Germany, such a great and sophisticated developed country! Everything seems so perfect there.


----------



## schum-ho

Great dictionary websites, for everyone who is learning German kay:

http://www.dict.cc +
http://www.dict.leo.org


----------



## Kampflamm

linguee.com ist auch ganz gut.


----------



## Chadoh25

schum-ho said:


> Great dictionary websites, for everyone who is learning German kay:
> 
> http://www.dict.cc +
> http://www.dict.leo.org


I totally agree, I use leo to check my spelling and grammer all the time! Unfortunately, my spelling doesn't just suck in English, it's pretty bad in German as well!


----------



## Ni3lS

Hallo hallo mein Deutsche freunden.

Ich lerne Deutsch am eine Amerikanischen schule ja, weil ich gar nicht Amerikanisch bin! Ein wörterbuch brauch ich nicht.. (warscheinlich brauch ich ein wörterbuch aber ssshh). Ich habe mit einem Amerikanischen freund ein video gemacht für unseren(m?) Deutschen Videoprojekt. Es handelt von jägermeisters, in das Video gehen wir Hirsch jagen. Es war sehr lustig ja. Hoffentlich können wir das video bald zu Youtube uploaden :yes:

Mein Deutsch lehrer 'Herr Phillipp' ist ein sehr gute lehrer für einem Amerikaan(wie sagt man das?)

Tschüss.


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

Herzlich willkommen in unserem Forum :hug:


----------



## erbse

Moin Niels! Schön, dass du endlich auch mal hier her gefunden hast, ja 



(Lernst wirklich schnell... Ja!)


----------



## Xiongmao

Ni3lS said:


> Mein Deutsch lehrer 'Herr Phillipp' ist ein sehr gute lehrer für einem Amerikaan(wie sagt man das?)


Das nennt man "Ami", "Amerikanski" oder "Imperialist", ja. Dein Deutsch ist ja schon recht gut verständlich, ja.

Aber HALT! ACHTUNG!
Jägermeister hat keinen Plural mit s am Ende, ja. Ein Jägermeister, zwei Jägermeister, ja. :yes:
Bin schon gespannt auf das Video.


----------



## erbse

Exzellentes Übungs- und Anschauungsmaterial für Niels:





Link



(Bereits der halbe SSC-Staff spricht seit meinem Einzug deutsch, langsam sollten wir uns vorsehen :shifty


----------



## earthJoker

HK999 said:


> und nicht zu vergessen die zeitenbildung: eine der hauptplagen schlechthin... was es da nicht alles gibt... da wird man wirklich verrückt! mein lieblingswort ist derzeit "plusquamperfekt".


Ich finde das im Englischen viel schwieriger. Da gibt es jeweils immer nich die -ing Form und zweitens sind die Regeln welche Zeitform man benutzen muss viel strenger.
Im Schweizerdeutschen kommen wir übrigens mir Gegenwart und Vorgegenwart aus.

Wenn du dich beim Gelschlechts nicht sicher bist, mach einfach ein "chen" am Ende dran, dann ist es immer das.  (Nicht ernstgemeinter Tipp)


----------



## Ni3lS

Danke danke :master: Ich habe Deutsch jeden tag in Schule, aber die Grammatik ist sehr schwer zu verstaenden (amerikanische tastatur ja) weil man es in english auslegt (? explain). Also mein lieblingswort ist Reichsuniversitat (a mit umlaut, dummes tastatur). 

Es ist sehr schwer fuer mir zwei fremde sprachen zu lernen weil ich in ein fremd land bin. Ich bin ein Hollaender ja


----------



## earthJoker

So als Tipp, Umlaute und ß kann man auch ersetzen:
ä = ae
ö = oe
ü = ue
ß = ss (In der Schweiz wird es immer ersetzt)



Mäulchen said:


> Hatte Mark Twain eigentlich ein Problem mit den Deutschen so ganz allgemein?


Ich denke nicht, sonst hätte er sich wohl kaum so mit dem Deutschen beschäftigt.

Hier noch interessanter Lesestoff:
http://how-to-learn-any-language.com/e/languages/german/the-awful-german-language.html
http://how-to-learn-any-language.com/e/languages/german/proposal-for-reforms.html
http://how-to-learn-any-language.com/e/languages/german/german-vocabulary.html
http://how-to-learn-any-language.com/e/languages/german/german-word-length.html


----------



## Ni3lS

earthJoker said:


> So als Tipp, Umlaute und ß kann man auch ersetzen:
> ä = ae
> ö = oe
> ü = ue
> ß = ss (In der Schweiz wird es immer ersetzt)
> 
> 
> Ich denke nicht, sonst hätte er sich wohl kaum so mit dem Deutschen beschäftigt.
> 
> Hier noch interessanter Lesestoff:
> http://how-to-learn-any-language.com/e/languages/german/the-awful-german-language.html
> http://how-to-learn-any-language.com/e/languages/german/proposal-for-reforms.html
> http://how-to-learn-any-language.com/e/languages/german/german-vocabulary.html
> http://how-to-learn-any-language.com/e/languages/german/german-word-length.html


Danke fuer dem tipp, das habe ich auch schon getan :yes: Ich habe ein Europaischen tastatur auf meinen laptop. Jetzt bin ich ins schule.


----------



## Kampflamm

Dein Deutsch ist besser als das Englisch unseres Außenministers. kay:


----------



## Ni3lS

Haha wirklich? Mein Highschool kriegt schon geld von der Deutsche Regierung. Etwas mit 'Pasch' program? Ein Deutsche minister ist schon hier gekommen, das war zwei wochen zurück.


----------



## lewandovski

Ich überlege, wann man fließend Deutsch sprechen kann, nach zwei Jahre, drei Jahre? Ich lerne Deutsch intensiv seit September und kann mich nicht spontanisch und dazu fießend äußern. Mit dem Schreiben ist mir viel besser, obwohl ich auch viele Fehler mache.


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

Es gibt sehr viele Polen die fließend Deutsch sprechen können. Wenn du ein Kaschube bist, geht es wahrscheinlich noch schneller 

Ich denke, dass keine Sprache richtig einfach ist. Jede Sprache ist schwierig. Nehmen wir zB die heutige Überschrift der englischen Tageszeitung The SUN:
''UK 'is up the Greek without a paddle!" (http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/)

Hierbei handelt es sich um ein Wortspiel, dass sich auf die Redewendung: "be up the creek without a paddle" = in einer hoffnunglosen Situation sein, bezieht.


----------



## xlchris

Guten tag ihr allen. Ich habbe diesen thread gar nicht gesehen weil ich for ein jahr das Deutschen forum rondsehen. Mein Deutscher grammatik war nicht super, wie du sieht.


----------



## lewandovski

Bauer-Ewald said:


> Es gibt sehr viele Polen die fließend Deutsch sprechen können. Wenn du ein Kaschube bist, geht es wahrscheinlich noch schneller


 Nein, ich bin in Schlesien geboren. Also die alten Angehörigen sprachen auch schlesiches Deutsch (manchmal besser als Polnisch) nur sie sind schon alters gestorben


----------



## Xiongmao

Ni3lS said:


> Mein Highschool kriegt schon geld von der Deutsche Regierung. Etwas mit 'Pasch' program?


Das altbekannte Pascha-Programm, ja.


----------



## thun

Polen scheinen generell sehr sprachbegabt zu sein. Ein spanischer Philologieprof. hat in meiner Austauschuni die These aufgestellt, dass das polnische sehr viele in anderen europäischen vertretene Phoneme vereint und die Polen folglich kaum Probleme mit den Akzenten haben.


----------



## Patrick

erbse said:


> (Bereits der halbe SSC-Staff spricht seit meinem Einzug deutsch, langsam sollten wir uns vorsehen :shifty


welches ist das erste wort, dass du denen beibringst?

"geil", oder "ja", ja? 

Was Polen betrifft: Wer solche Geschichten wie W Szczebrzeszynie usw. als Muttersprache hat, für den kann ja auch nichts anderes aussprachemäßig mehr schwerer sein


----------



## muahaha

Wie spricht man das Wort denn aus? 
Kann das jemand in eine verdeutschte Umschrift verpacken. Da rotiert mir ja die Zunge schon beim Zuschauen.


----------



## Kampflamm

Shhhbrshhini. :dunno:


----------



## Maturion

It is, really. Come here and you'll enjoy it.


----------



## alexbn

Hallo aus Spanien!! :hi: Seit 7 Jahren lerne ich Deutsch. Die Leute sagen mir, dass ich eine sehr gute Aussprache erreicht habe, aber ich sehe, dass mein Wortschatz nicht so gut ist. Vielleicht kann ich es durch SSC verbessern. Let's see. 

Grüße aus Barcelona!!


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

^^
Samenstau auf St.Pauli?


----------



## earthJoker

Stamensau, nicht schlecht, aber Putzfimmel ist immer noch mein Favorit.


----------



## Ni3lS

:lol:

Und wieder habe ich hier nichts zu tun... Sehr interessant ja!


----------



## Stamensau

Was willst du denn zu tun bekommen, ja?
Vielleicht können wir dir helfen.


----------



## 331116

alexbn said:


> Hallo aus Spanien!! :hi: Seit 7 Jahren lerne ich Deutsch. Die Leute sagen mir, dass ich eine sehr gute Aussprache erreicht habe, aber ich sehe, dass mein Wortschatz nicht so gut ist. Vielleicht kann ich es durch SSC verbessern. Let's see.
> 
> Grüße aus Barcelona!!



Mein Gott, wie kanst du die "SZ" in einer spanischen Tastatur schreiben? ich benutze manchmal eine groBgeschriebene "b" oder einfach "ss". Nur wenn ich Zeit un Lust habe, suche ich eine griechische Beta unter den speziellen Zeichen. Es ist schwer sich an die Ascii-coden zu erinnern und es geschiet dasselbe mit die "ñ" wenn ich im Aussland bin :lol:


----------



## Stamensau

Also ich hab mir einfach immer ALT+164 gemerkt für das ñ. Schon vor Jahren und seitdem nie vergessen komischerweise :lol:
Für das ß ist es ALT+225.

Übrigens ist "ss" schreiben schon richtig, wenn du grad kein ß schreiben kannst. Ein großes B mag ja so ähnlich aussehen, wirkt aber sehr eigenartig. Ausserdem ist das "ss" auch anerkannt und wird immer als Ersatz benutzt. In der Schweiz gibt es beispielsweise auch nur ss und kein ß mehr


----------



## xlchris




----------



## Stamensau

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rf_c82seHM&feature=related


----------



## alexbn

Donsace said:


> Mein Gott, wie kanst du die "SZ" in einer spanischen Tastatur schreiben?


Mapa de caracteres.  Das Einfachste, aber nicht das Schnellste. XD


----------



## alexbn

Stamensau said:


> Übrigens ist "ss" schreiben schon richtig, wenn du grad kein ß schreiben kannst. Ein großes B mag ja so ähnlich aussehen, wirkt aber sehr eigenartig. Ausserdem ist das "ss" auch anerkannt und wird immer als Ersatz benutzt. In der Schweiz gibt es beispielsweise auch nur ss und kein C mehr


Aber das ss ist nicht dasselbe wie das ß. Wenn man ein ss schreibt, bedeutet das, dass die Vokal, die vorher kommt, geöffnet ist und umgekehrt, das ß macht die Vokal geschlossen. Also vermute ich, in der Schweiz werden diese Vokale anders ausgesprochen.


----------



## VelesHomais

xlchris said:


>


Geez...


----------



## Ni3lS

Jetzt anschauen wir Haus Am See in die Klasse lol..


----------



## alexbn

Meine Lehrerin hat mir gebeten, an der Auslosung eines Stipendiums vom Goethe-Institut teilzunehmen. Es scheint, dass jeder Lehrer kann dem Institut in München eine Person empfehlen und sie hat mich ausgewählt. Das ist mir eine sehr große Überraschung gewesen. Mit diesem Stupendium könnte ich kostenlos nach Deutschland reisen, was würde mein erstes Mal in Deutschland bedeuten.


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

Super, wenn wir dir irgendwie helfen können, sag bescheid kay:


----------



## Ni3lS

Gestern war mein geburtstag! Jetzt bin ich schon 18! Ein erwachsene!


----------



## Energy2003

eine Erwachsene -> female
ein Erwachsener -> male 

 das ist halt einfacher bei euch, da heisst es einfach: an adult


----------



## Stamensau

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich


----------



## Ni3lS

Energy2003 said:


> eine Erwachsene -> female
> ein Erwachsener -> male
> 
> das ist halt einfacher bei euch, da heisst es einfach: an adult


:lol:

Danke!


----------



## thun

Stamensau said:


> Also ich hab mir einfach immer ALT+164 gemerkt für das ñ. Schon vor Jahren und seitdem nie vergessen komischerweise :lol:
> Für das ß ist es ALT+225.
> 
> Übrigens ist "ss" schreiben schon richtig, wenn du grad kein ß schreiben kannst. Ein großes B mag ja so ähnlich aussehen, wirkt aber sehr eigenartig. Ausserdem ist das "ss" auch anerkannt und wird immer als Ersatz benutzt. In der Schweiz gibt es beispielsweise auch nur ss und kein ß mehr


"ñ" ist zumindest in MS Office auch "Ctrl"+"Alt"+"+"+"n", das finde ich einfacher als irgendeine Ziffernfolge. Müsste es eigentlich auch irgendwie fürs ß geben.
"SS" ist kein Problem das ist völlig normal (und wie gesagt in der Schweiz sogar Standard). Bei Großschrift wird ß immer verpflichtend durch "ss" ersetzt. Wissen aber auch nicht alle Muttersprachler.


Ansonsten: Zefix, was ist denn hier los, auf einmal so ein Andrang!


----------



## earthJoker

Ich hab das ß nicht mal auf der Tastatur (Habe jetzt einfach ctrl+c,ctrl+v) benutzt. Dafür haben wir so Sachen wie éàèç und das ñ kann ich einfach machen in dem ich zuerst die ~ Taste und dann die n Taste drücke (um ein ~ alleine zu schreiben mache ich ~ und danach die Leertaste).


----------



## Kampflamm

Ärger im Paradies?



NZZ said:


> *Nicht der Weg ist das Problem, sondern der Wille
> Die Lage der mehrsprachigen Schweiz weckt Besorgnis*
> 
> Wer in der Romandie lebt, hat zurzeit grosse Mühe, dem Schweizerdeutschen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Seit Wochen diskutieren Romands darüber, ob die Deutschschweizer Dialekte einen Gewinn oder vielmehr eine Gefahr für die mehrsprachige Schweiz darstellten. Die einen fordern die Deutschschweizer im Befehlston auf, nun endlich hochdeutsch zu sprechen; andere finden, die Romands sollten in der Schule Schweizerdeutsch statt Hochdeutsch lernen. Schöner noch: Welsche Leserbriefschreiber debattieren darüber, ob Schweizerdeutsch und Hochdeutsch zwei verschiedene Sprachen seien oder doch nicht. Man sagt, die Italiener seien ein Volk von Fussballtrainern; die Romands aber sind offenbar zu einem Volk von Linguisten geworden.
> 
> Pünktlich auf den diesjährigen Genfer Buchsalon publiziert nun auch der bekannte Journalist José Ribeaud unter dem drastischen Titel «La Suisse plurilingue se déglingue» (etwa: Die mehrsprachige Schweiz geht kaputt; Editions Delibreo, Neuenburg) eine Streitschrift. Der jurassische Publizist, der einen guten Teil seines beruflichen Lebens in der deutschen Schweiz verbracht hat, wirft den «compatriotes alémaniques» vor, sich immer mehr mit Schweizerdeutsch und schlechtem Anglo-Amerikanisch zu begnügen.
> Sprachenfrage wird aktuell
> 
> Die welsche Schweizerdeutsch-Debatte hat etwas Gutes: Sie rückt die Sprachenpolitik, die in der Schweiz ein Mauerblümchendasein fristet, in den Mittelpunkt des Interesses. Ohnehin wird sie im Verlauf dieses Jahrs noch zu reden geben. Denn die Umsetzung des eidgenössischen Sprachengesetzes steht an. Und im Herbst organisiert die Schweiz in Montreux den Frankofonie-Gipfel – eine Grossveranstaltung, die nicht nur als Geschenk an die lateinischen Sprachminderheiten zu verstehen ist, sondern die ganze Schweiz angeht. Denn schliesslich versteht sich unser Land nicht als germanischer Freistaat, sondern als viersprachiges Staatswesen.
> 
> Dass die Lage der mehrsprachigen Schweiz Gegenstand der öffentlichen Debatte ist, liegt im Interesse unseres Landes. Denn gerade im Ausland stellt man fest, dass die Mehrsprachigkeit nach wie vor als interessantes und zukunftsweisendes Merkmal der Schweiz wahrgenommen und geschätzt wird. Zu einer Zeit, da andere Säulen der nationalen Identität wanken, sollten wir zu diesem wertvollen Aspekt der schweizerischen politischen Kultur Sorge tragen.
> Weniger Zwang, mehr Spass
> 
> Die Schweizerdeutsch-Debatte lenkt das Augenmerk aber auch auf einen wunden Punkt: In der Schweiz wird in der Tat viel zu wenig getan, um die Mehrsprachigkeit der Bevölkerung zu fördern. Oder genauer: Nach dem guten, alten Milizprinzip wird diese Aufgabe weitgehend an private Organisationen delegiert. Ohne die Oertli-Stiftung liefe in diesem Bereich wenig.
> 
> Dies heisst nicht, dass der Staat überhaupt nichts tue. Gestützt auf die Bundesverfassung und das Sprachengesetz, will der Bund die Mehrsprachigkeit in der Bundesverwaltung vermehrt fördern. Vor allem aber wird seit Jahren über die Schulpolitik versucht, Sprachförderung zu betreiben. So haben die Kantone grosse Beträge aufgeworfen, um den Fremdsprachenunterricht auf Primarstufe vorzuverlegen.
> 
> Diese Massnahmen aber werden wahrscheinlich nur eine marginale Wirkung auf die individuelle Mehrsprachigkeit haben. Denn sie kranken an einem Grundproblem: Sprachen lernt man eigentlich nur dann, wenn man will – oder wenn man unbedingt muss. Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt zwei grosse Pädagogen, nämlich die Liebe und die Notwendigkeit. Das Grundproblem der Deutschschweizer wie auch der Romands ist aber dieses: Für die meisten ist das Erlernen einer anderen Landessprache kein wirkliches Muss – aber auch kein Spass. Und deshalb gelingt es nur den wenigsten.
> 
> Vielleicht müsste man deshalb neue Wege suchen und die Mehrsprachigkeit vor allem über die Kulturpolitik fördern. Konkret: Bund, Kantone und Städte sollten massiv in sprachgrenzenüberschreitende Kulturprojekte investieren, in Projekte, die dank Musik, Theater und Literatur die Lust an anderen Sprachen wecken. Ein französisches Sprichwort sagt: «On ne fait pas boire un âne qui n'a pas soif.» Wie man einen Esel, der keinen Durst hat, nicht zum Trinken zwingen kann, kann man die Menschen nicht zur Mehrsprachigkeit peitschen. Aber man könnte versuchen, den Durst und den Appetit auf andere Kulturen anzuregen.
> 
> Der Weg ist eigentlich bekannt. Jetzt brauchte es nur noch den Willen.
> 
> http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/start..._das_problem_sondern_der_wille_1.5568552.html





Welt said:


> *Das merkwürdige Deutsch der Schweizer
> Von Elisalex Henckel 11. Mai 2010, 04:00 Uhr
> 
> Seit ein Politiker das "Schwyzerdütsch" als Gefahr für den nationalen Zusammenhalt bezeichnet hat, streiten die Eidgenossen über den Dialekt*
> 
> Es ist jetzt zwei Monate her, seit Antonio Hodgers über den Röstigraben gezogen ist, jenes kulturelle Gefälle, das französisch- und deutschsprachige Schweiz trennt, vom multikulturellen Genf ins homogenere, konservativere Bern. Er wollte ein Jahr lang die Deutschschweiz "entdecken", sagt er. Inzwischen hat nicht nur er die Deutschschweiz mit ihren Eigenheiten kennengelernt, sondern auch die Deutschschweiz ihn.
> 
> "Wel(s)che Schnaps-Idee!" titelte vor ein paar Tagen das Züricher Boulevardblatt "Blick" über einem Bild des 34-jährigen Politikers: "Dieser Mann will, dass wir Hochdeutsch sprechen!" Die Schlagzeile ist die jüngste Runde in einem Streit über das richtige Deutsch, den Antonio Hodgers Ende März mit einem Artikel in der "Neuen Zürcher Zeitung" (NZZ) neu angefacht hat. Das Erstarken des Dialekts in der Deutschschweiz gefährde den nationalen Zusammenhalt, lautet seine These - eine Provokation in einem Land, das regionale Eigenständigkeit als einendes Ideal zelebriert.
> 
> Seit Hodgers in Bern wohnt, erlebt er den Dialekt täglich als Barriere. Er hat in der Schule sieben Jahre Deutsch gebüffelt, aber worüber sich die Leute in den Berner Straßenbahnen unterhalten, könnte er nicht sagen. Wenn er mit Kollegen abends ausgeht und einige ins Schweizerdeutsch zurückfallen, kommt er schnell nicht mehr mit. Und wenn die Prominenteren von ihnen in der Polit-Talkshow "Arena" auftreten, schaltet der Genfer Grüne meist weiter, bei "Anne Will" fällt es ihm leichter, dranzubleiben, ihre Gäste versteht er.
> 
> Die Bedeutung des Schweizerdeutschen in der Deutschschweiz wächst seit den 60er-Jahren, seit ein paar Jahren sogar besonders stark. Erklärungen gibt es dafür viele: Die einen glauben, der Dialekt diene seit Langem der Differenzierung von Deutschland, andere führen sie auf die Informalität zurück, die mit den 60er-Jahren in den Alltag einzog, Dritte erklären sie mit dem Bedürfnis nach Solidarität, als Mittel zur Stärkung des Wirgefühls.
> 
> Antonio Hodgers weiß, dass er seine persönliche Dialektbarriere bald überwinden wird, er nimmt bereits Unterricht in Berndeutsch, sein Bier kann er schon bestellen, die meisten Berner sprechen außerdem sowieso gut Französisch. Für ihn ist es jedoch ein grundsätzliches Problem, dass so viele Schweizer anders sprechen, als sie schreiben, eines, über das vor allem die Romands seit Langem klagen. Diese modale Diglossie, wie es Linguisten nennen, behindere die Mobilität in Beruf und Bildung, argumentiert Hodgers. Sie behindere die Integration, weil Migranten de facto nicht eine, sondern zwei Sprachen lernen müssten - und sie vermittele das Gefühl, dass die Deutschschweizer Kultur für jeden, der nicht hier geboren ist, letztlich unantastbar bleibe. Ein weiteres Erstarken der Mundart würde den nationalen Zusammenhalt ernsthaft gefährden, schreibt er in seinem "NZZ"-Essay. "Ein Blick nach Belgien genügt, um zu sehen, was es heißt, wenn sich zwei Sprachgemeinschaften nicht mehr verstehen." "Schwiizerdütsch? Non merci", fasste die Pendlerzeitung "20 Minuten" Hodgers' Thesen zusammen. Ursprünglich hatte er drei Auswege skizziert: Die Politik könnte den Gebrauch des Dialekts auf den familiären und kulturellen Bereich beschränken, Schweizerdeutsch anstelle von Hochdeutsch zur Landessprache machen - oder den Sprachenpakt ganz neu formulieren und eine neutrale einheitliche Landessprache wählen. Und was die Kandidaten für die neue Landessprache angeht, schreckt Hodgers auch nicht vor Exotik zurück: Romanisch könnte es werden, aber auch Esperanto - am realistischsten wäre wohl Englisch.
> 
> Hodgers begreift seine Vorschläge als Gedankenexperiment, als Anstoß für eine Debatte, die geführt werden sollte, "solange wir uns noch verstehen", doch das hat ihn selbst in seiner Heimat nicht vor heftiger Empörung bewahrt. Eine welsche Kritikerin warnte, dass dadurch Worte wie "Sommervogel" (Schmetterling) verloren gehen würden, ein anderer Genfer, der wie Hodgers im Parlament sitzt, verlangte gar auf Schweizerdeutsch, Hodgers müsse aufhören, "dummi Sache z saage und z schriebe". Hodgers plädiert inzwischen für weniger abstrakte Maßnahmen zur Lösung des Sprachenproblems: Der Deutschunterricht in der Romandie solle praktischer werden, weniger an der Literatur als an der Schweizer Version des Hochdeutschen ausgerichtet - und den Schülern in Schweizerdeutsch-Lektionen ein passives Verständnis der Mundart vermitteln.
> 
> Bis es so weit ist, können Interessierte sich durch Facebook ein wenig Schweizerdeutsch aneignen. Dort haben Fans der Mundart eine Gruppe namens "Schweizerdeutsche Ausdrücke auf Hochdeutsch benutzen" gegründet, um wenigstens ein paar Wörter zu retten - "laut Moral-Bibel 'Blick' überrollen ja die Deutschen die Schweiz". Innerhalb weniger Wochen haben sich 3658 Nutzer angeschlossen. Zu den beliebtesten Beiträgen zählt: "Letzthin bin ich total verschrocken. Danach pöpperlete mein Herz wie verrückt."
> 
> http://www.welt.de/die-welt/vermischtes/article7574567/Das-merkwuerdige-Deutsch-der-Schweizer.html


----------



## miau

Ich habe selten so eine xenophobe Stimmung wie in der Schweiz erlebt - jedenfalls war es für mich eine neue Erfahrung dass man eigentlich in fast jedem Laden unfreundlich behandelt wird sowie man den Mund aufmacht. Früher war die Schweiz eben doch internationaler, jetzt scheint man auf so einem Trip der national(istisch)en Selbstfindung zu sein, natürlich wie immer über den Weg der Ausgrenzung. Ich dachte eigentlich immer, dass die Schweizer anders als die Belgier eine verbindene Identität haben.


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

Das Thema ist aber eher was für den Sprachenthread. Hier sollte man eher konkrete Hilfe anbieten


----------



## goschio

Kann nicht verstehen warum so viele Deutsche in der Schweiz leben wollen. Haette keine Lust auf so eine feindliche Stimmung.


----------



## WhiteMagick

Meiner Meinung nach ist Deutsch lernen ein Alptraum, weil die Sprache eine unvernuenftige Grammatik hat. Sie bedarf grosser und weitgehender Vereinfachungen in allen Bereichen sobald wie moeglich!


----------



## earthJoker

Bauer-Ewald said:


> Das Thema ist aber eher was für den Sprachenthread. Hier sollte man eher konkrete Hilfe anbieten


Ich frage mich auch wieso man hier plötzlich Schweiz bashing betreiben muss. Es gibt solche die es nie lassen können. hno:


----------



## Newropean

WhiteMagick said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist Deutsch lernen ein Alptraum, weil die Sprache eine unvernuenftige Grammatik hat. Sie bedarf grosser und weitgehender Vereinfachungen in allen Bereichen sobald wie moeglich!


Juchu, Neusprech kommt!

Ich wollte gestern was zur Schweiz sagen, aber dann hat die Müdigkeit überwiegt. Und natürlich war alles was ich sagen wollte furchtbar OT.


----------



## Stamensau

earthJoker said:


> Ich frage mich auch wieso man hier plötzlich Schweiz bashing betreiben muss. Es gibt solche die es nie lassen können. hno:


Das dürfte an den schweizer ressentiments gegenüber Deutschen liegen. An 364 Tagen im Jahr hat der durchschnittliche Deutsche nichts von der Schweiz gehört. An einem Tag hört man dann, wie ihr uns als minderwertige Ausländer anseht, die euch die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen oder wie wir alle noch Nazis sind oder dass ihr die einzige echte Demokratie seid und wir... naja im Grunde genommen ist eh alles in Deutschland scheisse.

Ich persönlich hab damit kein Problem, mache es ja selber über so ziemlich jedes Nachbarland und noch mehr und in 99% der Fälle ist es auch entweder nur Spaß oder kein bös gemeintes Necken. Aber ich bin mir wenigstens darüber im Klaren, dass ich damit Leuten ans Bein pisse.


----------



## miau

Stamensau said:


> Das dürfte an den schweizer ressentiments gegenüber Deutschen liegen. An 364 Tagen im Jahr hat der durchschnittliche Deutsche nichts von der Schweiz gehört. An einem Tag hört man dann, wie ihr uns als minderwertige Ausländer anseht, die euch die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen oder wie wir alle noch Nazis sind oder dass ihr die einzige echte Demokratie seid und wir... naja im Grunde genommen ist eh alles in Deutschland scheisse.


Ja stimmt wohl...  

scharfe Beobachtungsgabe kay:

Ich wusste überhaupt nichts von irgendwelchen fremdenfeindlichen Problemen in der Schweiz, bis ich es selber erlebt habe ... egal... dann werden in Zukunft alle schweizer Produkte boykottiert.


----------



## thun

^^
Das dürfte nicht ganz einfach werden. Aus der Schweiz kommt mehr als der Lindt-Goldhase. 

Im Endeffekt sind gewisse Ressentiments auch völlig verständlich. Wir erwarten in Deutschland von Zuwanderern ja auch ein gewisses Maß an Integration. Und dann gibt es tausende deutsche Trampel, die nur wegen dem Geld in die Schweiz gehen, ohne ihr Vorurteil, dass das Land nichts weiter als ein kleines Deutschland mit ein paar sprachlichen Anhängseln sei, zu revidieren (gilt so ähnlich auch für viele Deutsche in Österreich, btw.) - dass man dann ziemlich aufs Maul fällt und den Unmut der Eingeborenen auf sich zieht ist doch eigentlich wenig überraschend.
Ich habe noch keinen fremdenfeindlichen und nur wenige unfreundliche Schweizer getroffen - und ich kenne einige.


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

Das einzige Problem ist doch dabei eigentlich, dass die Schweizer gerne mal unterstellen, dass sie einzigartig sind, und alle deutschen normiert sind. 
Das stimmt aber überhaupt nicht, der Unterschied zwischen einem norddeutschen Protestanten, einem katholischen Bayern und einem kommunistischen Ossi ist ja wohl größer als der zwischen Badensern und Schweizern.


----------



## Newropean

> Im Endeffekt sind gewisse Ressentiments auch völlig verständlich. Wir erwarten in Deutschland von Zuwanderern ja auch ein gewisses Maß an Integration. Und dann gibt es tausende deutsche Trampel, die nur wegen dem Geld in die Schweiz gehen, ohne ihr Vorurteil, dass das Land nichts weiter als ein kleines Deutschland mit ein paar sprachlichen Anhängseln sei, zu revidieren (gilt so ähnlich auch für viele Deutsche in Österreich, btw.) - dass man dann ziemlich aufs Maul fällt und den Unmut der Eingeborenen auf sich zieht ist doch eigentlich wenig überraschend.
> Ich habe noch keinen fremdenfeindlichen und nur wenige unfreundliche Schweizer getroffen - und ich kenne einige.


:cheers:

Findet sich nicht jedes Land irgendwie einzigartig?

Aber stimmt, in der Schweiz bedeutet "Deutsch" oft Preussisch zackzack, und sonst nicht viel mehr. Auch Witze zu Hitler und dem Dritten Reich gibt's recht häufig (aber auch nicht weniger als mit meinen deutschen Freunden), vielleicht ist das für echte Deutsche nicht so einfach drüber zu lachen wie für mich. :dunno:


----------



## earthJoker

Stamensau said:


> Das dürfte an den schweizer ressentiments gegenüber Deutschen liegen. An 364 Tagen im Jahr hat der durchschnittliche Deutsche nichts von der Schweiz gehört. An einem Tag hört man dann, wie ihr uns als minderwertige Ausländer anseht, die euch die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen oder wie wir alle noch Nazis sind oder dass ihr die einzige echte Demokratie seid und wir... naja im Grunde genommen ist eh alles in Deutschland scheisse.


Die deutschen auf meiner Arbeit hatten da nicht so Probleme.

Ich denke die Deutschen haben halt einfach mehr Mühe als andere Einwanderer da sie sich doch eher selbst als Einwanderungsland sehen. Dass man dann plötzlich auf der anderen Seite steht, die man bisher selber verschmäht hat, ist dann doppelt schwehr.


----------



## Stamensau

^^
Das kommt auf jeden Fall dazu, hast du schon recht.
Ich würde auch nie behaupten, dass die Probleme die existieren nur von einer Seite ausgehen.


----------



## erbse

Das glaube ich wiederum nicht. Die Deutschen sind emigrationsgeprüft und bilden nicht von ungefähr die größte Herkunftsgruppe in den Vereinigten Staaten. Zudem ist die Reiselust tief in unserer nationalen Mentalität verankert.


----------



## Newropean

Emigrationsgeprüft, durchaus. Integrationsgeprüft, naja. 
Es gibt doch an mehreren warmen Orten auf der Welt regelrechte Deutschenghettos (Mallorca, türkische Riviera, Thailand) wo von Integration mit der Lokalbevölkerung nichts zu sehen ist.

Die Auswanderung in die USA war und ist doch ganz anders als in die Schweiz. Wer in die USA geht will meistens alles zurücklassen und neu anfangen, aber wer in die Schweiz zieht will so weiterleben wie bisher, ganz nach dem Motto "Schweiz ist eh wie Deutschland", nur mit höherem Einkommen.


----------



## earthJoker

erbse said:


> Das glaube ich wiederum nicht. Die Deutschen sind emigrationsgeprüft und bilden nicht von ungefähr die größte Herkunftsgruppe in den Vereinigten Staaten. Zudem ist die Reiselust tief in unserer nationalen Mentalität verankert.


Das ist dann wohl aber kumuliert über die letzten 300 Jahre. Ich spreche aber von heute.


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

das macht euch wohl Spass diesen Thread zu ruinieren?
Dieser Thread ist für die Leute, die die schöne deutsche Sprache lernen wollen. Für alle die von euch angesprechene Problematik gibt es bereits Threads in der Wunderbar. Wo ist hier eigentlich der Moderator?


----------



## erbse

Mensch Bauer, entspann dich mal. Ich weiß schon wo ich die Diskussion hinschiebe, aber alles zu seiner Zeit.
Wir sind doch hier nicht im DAF.


----------



## Stamensau

erbse said:


> Mensch Bauer, entspann dich mal. Ich weiß schon wo ich die Diskussion hinschiebe, aber alles zu seiner Zeit.
> Wir sind doch hier nicht im DAF.


That's why I f*cking love this guy :applause:


----------



## erbse

Das kann man beim Kennenlernen und bei persönlichen Gesprächen gern mal machen, bin ich immer für zu haben. Aber nicht uninspiriert zu reinem Selbstzweck in jedem gottverdammten Briefwechsel, wie es in einigen Kulturkreisen üblich ist. Undeutsch und total unnötig. Die Eidgenossen können das ja gern machen, ist mir wumpe.


----------



## Geborgenheit

erbse said:


> Die Eidgenossen können das ja gern machen, ist mir wumpe.


Sprichst du Berlinerisch ? 

http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080225135906AAE0yUp

Ich kannte den Ausdruck nicht, obwohl es aus dem Kontext heraus verständlich war. Ist mir schnuppe.


----------



## earthJoker

Mir ist beim Lesen gleich dieser Thread eingefallen:


> Zum Glück steht das Laune-Thermometer der arbeitetenden Leser von 20 Minuten Online nicht auf Tiefkühlung, wie das Resultat einer nicht-repräsentativen Umfrage ergab: Drei Viertel aller Teilnehmer bezeichnen das Betriebsklima in ihrem Unternehmen als «gut», beziehungsweise als «sehr gut». Ob es daran liegt, dass sich der Erhebung zufolge das Siezen auf bestimmten Hierarchiestufen der Firma teilweise (49 Prozent) oder sogar komplett (51 Prozent) verabschiedet hat? Satte 92 Prozent aller, die unsere Fragen beantworteten, sehen einen Vorteil in der Ansprache mit dem Vornamen. Ihrer Meinung nach fördert das Duzen einen freundlicheren, geradezu freundschaftlichen Umgang am Arbeitsplatz. Ohne die Höflichkeitsform sei ausserdem eine «direkte Ansprache» ohne um den heissen Brei herumreden zu müssen viel einfacher.


http://www.20min.ch/community/story/17366474


----------



## Raaymanx

JValjean said:


> Meiner Auffassung nach sollte die Deutschschweiz zum einen den Weg *Österreichs* oder auch Süddeutschlands einschlagen, d.h. Beibehaltung des regionalen Idioms bei guter Kenntnis und Anwendung des Schriftdeutschen.


da muss ich dir leider widersprechen.
ich komme aus Graz(260.000EW, südöstliches Österreich) und hier wird immer mehr hochdeutsch gesprochen.
Ich persönlich habe einen sehr ausgeprägten dialekt, ich kann zwar auch verständlich deutsch reden, aber mich verwundert es, wenn ich z.b. "Woaz" sage, was so viel wie Mais bedeutet, und mich nur mehr wenige meiner Generation(90er Jahre) verstehen.
Es ist wirklich traurig, wie sehr man sich anpasst.



> Das führt dann zum Paradoxon, dass sich ein junger Zürcher mit einem jungen Genfer auf Englisch unterhält.


So was ähnliches gibt es auch in Österreich.
Zu den Zeiten Österreich-Ungarns gehörte Maribor(heute Slowenien) noch zur Steiermark.
Bis in die 80er konnte man sich dort noch ungestört auf deutsch unterhalten(sagen zumindest meine Eltern), und heute wird man nur noch schief angeschaut, wenn jemand deutsch spricht, obwohl es noch genug "Österreicher" in Maribor gibt.


----------



## Geborgenheit

Raaymanx said:


> wenn ich z.b. "Woaz" sage, was so viel wie Mais bedeutet


Woaz=Kukuruz ?


----------



## Raaymanx

Geborgenheit said:


> Woaz=Kukuruz ?


genau. Im süden, südosten und osten österreichs sollten zumindest ältere leute wissen was es bedeutet


----------



## JValjean

miau said:


> Ich hasse sowas! … Wenn ich so jemand am Telefon habe, versuche ich die/den irgendwie kaltzustellen, zum Beispiel mit einer völlig überraschenenden Frage.





erbse said:


> Passiert mir hier oben im Norden auch kaum, hier sagt man was man denkt und will und das ist gut so.


Ich habe auf Mentalitätsunterschiede zwischen Deutschschweizern und (Nord)-Deutschen hinweisen wollen und es lag mir fern euch zu Verhaltensänderungen aufzurufen. Im Gegenteil, zieht euch weiterhin eure imaginäre Pickelhaube auf, schlagt bei der Begrüßung die Hacken zusammen und dann: „Gestatten erbse/miau mein Name und nun zack-zack zum Geschäft!  
Es hat gewiss Vorteile und demnach auch seine Berechtigung.

„Jeder nach seiner Façon!“



erbse said:


> *Undeutsch* und total unnötig. Die Eidgenossen können das ja gern machen, ist mir wumpe.


Doch nicht überall in Deutschland ist solch ein Auftreten gerne gesehen. Auf jeden Fall nicht in Bayern und ich glaube auch, dass Sachsen und Thüringer „menschlicher“ (kommunikativer) sind. Deshalb wundert euch nicht, wenn ihr euch evtl. in Süddeutschland, in Österreich und in der Schweiz keine Freude macht!


----------



## JValjean

Raaymanx said:


> da muss ich dir leider widersprechen.
> ich komme aus Graz(260.000EW, südöstliches Österreich) und hier wird immer mehr hochdeutsch gesprochen.
> Ich persönlich habe einen sehr ausgeprägten dialekt, ich kann zwar auch verständlich deutsch reden, aber mich verwundert es, wenn ich z.b. "Woaz" sage, was so viel wie Mais bedeutet, und mich nur mehr wenige meiner Generation(90er Jahre) verstehen.
> Es ist wirklich traurig, wie sehr man sich anpasst.


Das ist in Bayern ähnlich. Letztens habe ich einem Zeitungsartikel entnommen, dass gemäß einer Studie nur mehr 20% der Münchner Jugendlichen Dialekt verstehen können, wobei die Tendenz gegen Null gehen wird im nächsten Jahrzehnt. Das ist im Falle Münchens natürlich auf die Einwanderungen zurückzuführen und zwar von außerhalb Deutschlands aber auch und insbesondere von innerhalb Deutschlands. Weiterhin setzt sich in Bayern mehr und mehr ein nivelliertes Fernseh-Bairisch Oberbayerisch-Münchner Prägung durch.

In meiner Oberpfälzer Heimat, wo nordbairisch gesprochen wird, kennt man noch _Erdäpfel_ und _Eierschwammerl_ sowie weitere Begriffe, die auch in München gebräuchlich waren und nun verschwunden sind!


----------



## Mäulchen

JValjean said:


> Ich habe auf Mentalitätsunterschiede zwischen Deutschschweizern und (Nord)-Deutschen hinweisen wollen und es lag mir fern euch zu Verhaltensänderungen aufzurufen. Im Gegenteil zieht euch weiterhin eure imaginäre Pickelhaube auf, schlagt bei der Begrüßung die Hacken zusammen und dann: „Gestatten erbse/miau mein Name und nun zack-zack zum Geschäft!
> Es hat gewiss Vorteile und demnach auch seine Berechtigung.
> 
> „Jeder nach seiner Façon!“


Ah ja... jetzt werden also die ganz schweren Sturmgeschütze aufgefahren, um mal bei den militärischen Anspielungen zu bleiben. Das man bei Geschäftsterminen schnell zum wesentlichen Punkt kommt ist keine Unfreundlichkeit sondern Normalität. Es ist sogar eher so, dass man sehr mistrauisch wird wenn das Gegenüber anfängt zu lavieren und völlig unaufgefordert vom Thema abschweift. Man vermutet hier hier implizit einen Betrugsversuch und meidet diese Person. Ich finde die direkte Art - die übrigens eher typisch amerikanisch als typisch preussisch ist - dagegen sehr angenehm, ein klares Formulieren des Geschäftsinteresses steht an erster Stelle. Dass man dennoch Freundlichkeiten austauscht ist normal, aber es ist eben nicht dieses umständliche Zeremnoniell was man besonders mit Kunden aus Nahost hat.




> ... und ich glaube auch, dass Sachsen und Thüringer


Nein. Die Ostdeutschen haben eine ganz eigene Mentalität.


----------



## erbse

^ 100% dito, bis auf die Sache mit den Amis, die schwafeln auch ganz gern mal etwas um den heißen Brei.


----------



## Stamensau

xlchris said:


> Ich gucke jetz The Dome 54 im Stuttgart, gut für mein Deutsch


Und, wie wars?


----------



## earthJoker

Mäulchen said:


> Ah ja... jetzt werden also die ganz schweren Sturmgeschütze aufgefahren, um mal bei den militärischen Anspielungen zu bleiben. Das man bei Geschäftsterminen schnell zum wesentlichen Punkt kommt ist keine Unfreundlichkeit sondern Normalität.


In der Schweiz ist dies eben unfreundlich. Und dein Gegenüber wird sich denken, was der kann kann ich auch. Man geht halt nicht zum Metzger und sagt: "Ich krieg die Wurst da".


> Es ist sogar eher so, dass man sehr mistrauisch wird wenn das Gegenüber anfängt zu lavieren und völlig unaufgefordert vom Thema abschweift. Man vermutet hier hier implizit einen Betrugsversuch und meidet diese Person. Ich finde die direkte Art - die übrigens eher typisch amerikanisch als typisch preussisch ist - dagegen sehr angenehm, ein klares Formulieren des Geschäftsinteresses steht an erster Stelle. Dass man dennoch Freundlichkeiten austauscht ist normal, aber es ist eben nicht dieses umständliche Zeremnoniell was man besonders mit Kunden aus Nahost hat.


Die amerikanische Art ist meiner Meinung nach eher nährer bei der Schweizer art. Man pflegt neben dem rein Geschäftlichen auch noch das Persönliche, man spricht sich auch öfters mit Vornahmen an. Durch die flachen Hierarchien und das wegfallen von Formalitäten wird die Effizienz doch gesteigert gesteigert als durch Nüchternheit im Umgang.

Und wie gesagt das ist alles nicht wertend sondern soll nur die Unterschiede unterstreichen.


----------



## Raaymanx

JValjean said:


> Das ist in Bayern ähnlich. Letztens habe ich einem Zeitungsartikel entnommen, dass gemäß einer Studie nur mehr 20% der Münchner Jugendlichen Dialekt verstehen können, wobei die Tendenz gegen Null gehen wird im nächsten Jahrzehnt. Das ist im Falle Münchens natürlich auf die Einwanderungen zurückzuführen und zwar von außerhalb Deutschlands aber auch und insbesondere von innerhalb Deutschlands. Weiterhin setzt sich in Bayern mehr und mehr ein nivelliertes Fernseh-Bairisch Oberbayerisch-Münchner Prägung durch.
> 
> In meiner Oberpfälzer Heimat, wo nordbairisch gesprochen wird, kennt man noch _Erdäpfel_ und _Eierschwammerl_ sowie weitere Begriffe, die auch in München gebräuchlich waren und nun verschwunden sind!


Eierschwammerl und Erdäpfel verstehen bei mir zwar alle, doch es wird im sprachgebrauch immer öfter Kartoffel und teilweise auch schon Pfifferling verwendet.

Wobei ich das Problem nicht nur bei der inwanderung(macht schon viel aus) sehe, sondern weil vor allem hier in der Steiermark viele leute sehr einwanderungsfreundlich sind, und es ihnen mit hochdeutsch erleichtern wollen.
da frage ich mich nur, wie es dann in Tirol, Vorarlberg oder der Schweiz aussieht.


----------



## Energy2003

^^ glücklicherweise kann ich hier IMMER und vor allem zu JEDER Situation Dialekt reden.

was nicht heissen soll, das man hier nicht hochdeutsch kann, im gegenteil.

Jedoch hat es was befremdliches und unnahbares wenn ich zB bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch oder bei Amtsgängen hochdeutsch sprechen würde; somit macht das eigentlich niemand. ausser man telefoniert bzw. spricht mit Deutschen die nicht unsere Nachbarn sind (ausserhalb Bodenseeraums)

das einige Wörter aussterben, ist in der Tat so, zum Teil auch nahvollziehbar weil es einfach komplizierte oder total unaussagekräftige Begriffe sind.

andererseits wiederum gibt es Worte für die es hier gar keine Hochdeutsche Bezeichnung gibt; lustiges Beispiel: _Öpflbutzga_; obwohl das Wort eigentlich jeden hier zum Schmunzeln bringt, weiss niemand wie man es sonst sagen könnte

gemeint ist der innere Teil des Apfels den man nicht essen kann, der Kern quasi


----------



## Raaymanx

Energy2003 said:


> ^^ glücklicherweise kann ich hier IMMER und vor allem zu JEDER Situation Dialekt reden.
> 
> was nicht heissen soll, das man hier nicht hochdeutsch kann, im gegenteil.
> 
> Jedoch hat es was befremdliches und unnahbares wenn ich zB bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch oder bei Amtsgängen hochdeutsch sprechen würde; somit macht das eigentlich niemand. ausser man telefoniert bzw. spricht mit Deutschen die nicht unsere Nachbarn sind (ausserhalb Bodenseeraums)
> 
> das einige Wörter aussterben, ist in der Tat so, zum Teil auch nahvollziehbar weil es einfach komplizierte oder total unaussagekräftige Begriffe sind.
> 
> andererseits wiederum gibt es Worte für die es hier gar keine Hochdeutsche Bezeichnung gibt; lustiges Beispiel: _Öpflbutzga_; obwohl das Wort eigentlich jeden hier zum Schmunzeln bringt, weiss niemand wie man es sonst sagen könnte
> 
> gemeint ist der innere Teil des Apfels den man nicht essen kann, der Kern quasi


schön, dass es nicht überall in österreich so ist, wie bei uns im osten.
der _Öpflbutzga_ heißt bei uns _Opflbutzn_ und ist auch schon im aussterben 
so kommt es, dass man manchmal "Apfelrest" oder ähnliches hört


----------



## JValjean

Mäulchen said:


> Nein. Die Ostdeutschen haben eine ganz eigene Mentalität.


Nun ich habe in Zittau und Leipzig studiert und bin seit 11 Jahren mit einer Thüringerin liiert, von daher traue ich mir durchaus zu über Sachsen und Thüringen mitreden zu können. Zudem gibt es sicherlich bei vielen Gemeinsamkeiten durch die gemeinsame DDR-Erfahrung, doch deutliche, historisch gewachsene Unterschiede zwischen Brandenburg-Preußen und Sachsen, also keine homogene Ostdeutsche Mentalität!



earthJoker said:


> Und wie gesagt das ist alles nicht wertend sondern soll nur die Unterschiede unterstreichen.


^^Eben, das ist der springende Punkt!


----------



## JValjean

Raaymanx said:


> der _Öpflbutzga_ heißt bei uns _Opflbutzn_ und ist auch schon im aussterben
> so kommt es, dass man manchmal "Apfelrest" oder ähnliches hört


Bei uns sagt man _Apfelbutzen_ und ich dachte das wäre "hochdeutsch".

P.S.: Sagt dir eigentlich Hianzisch was?


----------



## Raaymanx

JValjean said:


> Bei uns sagt man _Apfelbutzen_ und ich dachte das wäre "hochdeutsch".
> 
> P.S.: Sagt dir eigentlich Hianzisch was?


hianzisch sagt mir schon was
jedoch ist bei mir überwiegend der murtaler dialekt, der dem bairischen und dem des oberösterreichischen zentralraums sehr ähnlich ist.
der größte unterschied zwischen dem murtaler und dem "normalem" bairischen ist das ugs. bellen.
also bei uns wird manchmal das _e_ durch ein _ö_ ersetzt, oder es ist eine mischung aus _e_ und _ö_.

das ist zwar übertrieben, aber damit man sich darunter etwas vorstellen kann.
beispiel: elfenbein - ölfnbein


----------



## Energy2003

Raaymanx said:


> schön, dass es nicht überall in österreich so ist, wie bei uns im osten.



Großstädte haben immer ihre eigenen Gesetze !


----------



## Animo

Hallo Foreros!

Ich bin neu in den deutschen Foren. Ich versuche über das Internet Deutsch zu lernen. Ich mag es neue Sprachen zu lernen. 

Grüße aus San Francisco!


----------



## thun

Sehr lobenswert! Dann servus hier im DWF!


----------



## Stamensau

Moin moin
(Norddeutsch für Hallo, falls noch nicht bekannt) 

Aber auch nicht vergessen, dass Sprachen gesprochen werden wollen. Sprachen sind nichts theoretisches. Hast du Leute, mit denen du dich auch auf Deutsch unterhalten kannst?


----------



## Ni3lS

Ich gehe morgen zurück nach Amsterdam. Mein jahr in Colorado war sehr toll


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

Eine Frage an die spanischen Muttersprachler:
Die halbe Regierung von Chile besteht aus deutschstämmigen. Haben diese einen Akzent? Spanisch ist ja anscheinend nicht ihre Muttersprache.

Beispiel 1: Felipe Kast Sommerhoff




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdJ_Y9mroSA









Die anderen Minister haben auch alle so interessante Namen: Rodrigo Hinzpeter, Carolina Schmidt etc..


----------



## Kampflamm

Warum sollte Spanisch nicht deren Muttersprache sein?


----------



## Newropean

Viele Länder in Südamerika sind voll von deutschen Einwanderern, aber Deutsch kann von denen keiner mehr. Ich hab in einem Dorf in Brasilien eine sehr alte Frau getroffen die sich scheinbar sogar Deutsch (mit Dialekt) bewahrt hatte..dabei war sie nur eine Aussteigerin die seit 15 Jahren dort lebt. :lol:


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

Außerdem sind bei beiden die Eltern Deutsche, also warum sollen die nicht deutsch können. Diese Regierungsleute haben ja sogar teilweise in Deutschland studiert.
Aber Chile scheint wohl auch ein Sonderfall zu sein. Protestanten mischen sich nicht so sehr mit Katholiken 

Ich meine man hört doch sehr gut im Vergleich zum Moderator, dass der Kast anders spanisch spricht. Bei Wiki steht sogar, dass 20.000 bis 35.000 Menschen dort deutsche Muttersprachler sind. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsche_in_Chile#Deutsche_Sprache


----------



## Stamensau

Hab jetzt nur das Video von Sommerhoff gesehen. Wie kommst du darauf, dass er kein Muttersprachler ist? Klingt für mich ziemlich perfekt. Sogar "besser" als das Spanisch, das ich von anderen Chilenen kenne. Die verschlucken so viele Laute, dass ich Probleme habe sie zu verstehen, wenn sie schnell sprechen.


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

Ok, das was jetzt auch nur meine Frage in Bezug auf die Intonation und die Aussprache.
Man sollte in diesem Zusammenhang auch den Begriff "Muttersprache" nicht zu eng definieren. Natürlich spricht man die jeweilige Landessprache aus dem Land in dem man aufwächst (solange man nicht besonders doof ist). Einigen wir uns darauf, dass diejenigen mehrere Muttersprachen haben.
Also wenn die Eltern von dem Kast Sommerhoff beide Deutsche sind, die auch noch in Deutschland geboren wurden, dann müsste der eigentlich deutsch gut verstehen. Bei der Ministerin von Baer ist die Sache klar, wer in Deutschland promoviert hat, muss gut deutsch können.

Im Übrigen, ich habe hier bewußt diese beiden ausgewählt. Mir ist klar, dass es noch zahlreiche andere deutschstämmige in Südamerika gibt. Mir war jetzt nur der Punkt wichtig, ob man gerade diese beiden ohne jeglichen Akzent sprechen.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Bauer-Ewald said:


> Eine Frage an die spanischen Muttersprachler:
> Die halbe Regierung von Chile besteht aus deutschstämmigen. Haben diese einen Akzent? Spanisch ist ja anscheinend nicht ihre Muttersprache.
> 
> Beispiel 1: Felipe Kast Sommerhoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdJ_Y9mroSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die anderen Minister haben auch alle so interessante Namen: Rodrigo Hinzpeter, Carolina Schmidt etc..




Sie klingen für mich nach gewöhnlichen Chilenen. Spanisch ist höchstwahrscheinlich ihre Muttersprache.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

alexbn said:


> Mapa de caracteres.  Das Einfachste, aber nicht das Schnellste. XD


Alt + 225


----------



## alexbn

Andres_RoCa said:


> Sie klingen für mich nach gewöhnlichen Chilenen. Spanisch ist höchstwahrscheinlich ihre Muttersprache.


Ja, der Akzent ist deutlich aus Chile. Das Spanische, das in Chile gesprochen wird, hat mehr oder weniger dieselbe Intonation und Ausprache wie das Spanische von den Kanarischen Inseln, also hat es keinen [Ɵ]-Laut für das z, sondern  usw.


----------



## Newropean

Ma dai, da dove sei?

Monaco, the most beautiful city ever seen? And that from an Italian? That's a huuge compliment if I ever saw one!


----------



## alexbn

Am Ende habe ich das Stipendium nicht bekommen. Gut, ich vermute, es andere Gelegenheiten geben wird, nach Deutschland zu fahren.


----------



## Stamensau

Trotzdem schade. Ich wünsche dir viel Glück dabei diese andere Gelegenheit möglichst schnell zu finden.
Wenn sich eine Tür schließt, öffnet sich eine Andere.


----------



## alexbn

^^Aber andererseits habe ich die Prüfung bestanden mit einer Note von 52,5/70. Im September fange ich mit dem C1 an.


----------



## o0ink

Was ich sehr heftig finde ist, dass vor allem in der Stadt Salzburg (bin dort in der Nähe aufgewachsen und beheimatet) der typische Salzburger Dialekt (der von Kilometer zu Kilometer anders wird ) immer mehr verschwindet weil wir hier (sollte keine Beleidigung an unsre guten alten Deutschen Nachbarn sein ) regelrecht von Deutschen Studenten belagert werden!

Finde das sehr traurig! 
Ich hasse es nämlich über alles z.b. wie hier Hochdeutsch schreiben zu müssen, weil da muss ich mich dann immer total bemühen, dass ich nicht die Wörter verwechsle!


----------



## il fenomeno

die deutschen müssen sich halt besser integrieren dort. zur not sollten sie gezwungen werden, sprachkurse zu besuchen.


----------



## miau

o0ink said:


> Was ich sehr heftig finde ist, dass vor allem in der Stadt Salzburg (bin dort in der Nähe aufgewachsen und beheimatet) der typische Salzburger Dialekt (der von Kilometer zu Kilometer anders wird ) immer mehr verschwindet weil wir hier (sollte keine Beleidigung an unsre guten alten Deutschen Nachbarn sein ) regelrecht von Deutschen Studenten belagert werden!
> 
> Finde das sehr traurig!
> Ich hasse es nämlich über alles z.b. wie hier Hochdeutsch schreiben zu müssen, weil da muss ich mich dann immer total bemühen, dass ich nicht die Wörter verwechsle!


Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man 'nicht Hochdeutsch' schreiben kann. Bist du sicher, dass es nicht einfach nur Rechtschreibfehler sind? Dialekte haben nämlich selten ein niedergeschriebenes orthographisches Regularium.


----------



## o0ink

miau said:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man 'nicht Hochdeutsch' schreiben kann. Bist du sicher, dass es nicht einfach nur Rechtschreibfehler sind? Dialekte haben nämlich selten ein niedergeschriebenes orthographisches Regularium.


Man schreibt hier die Wörter einfach so wie man sie spricht und das besondere ist, dass es dadurch eigentlich (fast) keine Rechtschreibfehler gibt, wenn man auf Dialekt schreibt, da jeder ein ganz ein bisschen ein anderes Dialekt hat, dass aber jeder (zumindest im jeweiligen Bundesland, aber auch meistens in ganz Österreich) verstehen kann. Ich könnt ja mal so ein paar Sätze in Dialekt schreiben, was wir hier auch ganz normal (von FreundIn zu FreundIn) per SMS, e-mail oder facebook gemacht wird!
Ich kenne niemanden in meinem Umfeld der Hochdeutsch in einer SMS verwendet! 

Als Beispiel schreibe ich hier den oberen Text in meinem (Pongauer) Dialekt:

Ma schreibt do de wöata oafoch so wia ma's red und des bsundare isch, das daduach eigndlich (fost) koane rechtschreibfehla gib, wenn ma auf dialekt schreibt, wei jeda a gonz a bissal a ondas dialekt hod, des owa jeda (zumindescht im jeweilign bundeslond, oba a meistns in gonz östareich) vasteh ko. I kunnt jo moi so a boa sätz in dialekt schreibn, wos ma do a gonz noamal (vo freindIn zu freindIn) pea sms, e-mail oda facebook gmocht wead!
I kenn gokoan in mein umföd dea hochdeitsch in ana sms vawended! 

Vielen wird es aufgefallen sein, dass ich kein einziges Wort groß geschrieben habe, weil ich das halt so mache! Andere wiederum schreiben einfach nur die Wörter groß die einem gerade so "gefallen" und wiederum andere schreiben nur Namen (wie im Englischen) groß und manche schreiben fast jedes Wort groß! :nuts:
Im Dialekt macht einfach jeder was er will, bzw. wonach er gerade so Lust hat, denn manchmal (eben nach Lust und Laune) schreibe ich auch ein paar Wörter groß usw.... Ich glaube, wenn Dialekt so ne eigene Sprache wäre (was aber unmöglich ist da die Leute z.b. 50km weiter südlich wieder anders reden), wäre es eigentlich unmöglich die Grammatik zu lernen! :lol:


----------



## Energy2003

im Dialekt hat man alle Freiheiten


----------



## erbse

Dialekte sind an sich so undeutsch, da chaotisch, geradezu hedonistisch.
Darum irgendwie auf eigenartige Weise auch wieder geil.


----------



## Raaymanx

o0ink said:


> Was ich sehr heftig finde ist, dass vor allem in der Stadt Salzburg (bin dort in der Nähe aufgewachsen und beheimatet) der typische Salzburger Dialekt (der von Kilometer zu Kilometer anders wird ) immer mehr verschwindet weil wir hier (sollte keine Beleidigung an unsre guten alten Deutschen Nachbarn sein ) regelrecht von Deutschen Studenten belagert werden!
> 
> Finde das sehr traurig!
> Ich hasse es nämlich über alles z.b. wie hier Hochdeutsch schreiben zu müssen, weil da muss ich mich dann immer total bemühen, dass ich nicht die Wörter verwechsle!


ist in graz nicht anders, außer dass vielleicht ein paar weniger deutsche sind.
und es stört ganz schön, weil man hier immer öfter auf hochdeutsch reden muss, denn die studenten verstehen unseren dialekt schwer, aber wissen genau, dass hier(fast) jeder hochdeutsch sprechen kann, wen man nur möchte


----------



## MPOWER

Ich verstehe euch echt nicht, wir haben die selbe Dialektgruppe (bayerisch), hier im Dorf wird noch tiefstes oberpfälzisch geredet, aber es ist echt keine Schwierigkeit hochdeutsch zu schreiben bzw. mal kurz ne Wegbeschreibung auf hochdeutsch rauszuhauen. In der Schule wird eben Wert auf hochdeutsche Schrift gelegt, geredet wird trotzdem im Dialekt.. Kann die Einwende echt nicht verstehenhno:


----------



## Newropean

Muesch eyfach witr dialecht rede.


----------



## o0ink

Finde einfach das Österreichisch ne eigene Sprache sein sollte!
Vor allem jetzt, wenn (entlich) die Sommerferien beginnen ist es manchmal schon unglaublich wenn mal wieder ein Deutscher nach dem Weg fragt (derzeit ohne übertreibung ca. 40% Deutsche Autos hier auf den Straßen Salzburgs) und ich dann halt wie immer auf Dialekt antworte und die mich dann immer sehr komisch anschauen weil sie absolut null verstehen!
Klingt zwar komisch, wäre aber fast klüger in Englisch zu sprechen, da diese Sprache wirklich jeder versteht!
Eigendlich hat man als gebürtiger Dialekt redender auch sehr viele Vorteile, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir eben die Leute in Südtirol, der Schweiz, in österreich und auch die Leute aus Deutschland verstehen können! ;D


----------



## Raaymanx

MPOWER said:


> Ich verstehe euch echt nicht, wir haben die selbe Dialektgruppe (bayerisch), hier im Dorf wird noch tiefstes oberpfälzisch geredet, aber es ist echt keine Schwierigkeit hochdeutsch zu schreiben bzw. mal kurz ne Wegbeschreibung auf hochdeutsch rauszuhauen. In der Schule wird eben Wert auf hochdeutsche Schrift gelegt, geredet wird trotzdem im Dialekt.. Kann die Einwende echt nicht verstehenhno:


wenn ich nur kurz eine wegbeschreibung mache, stört es nicht, aber hier sind etwa 25% der Studenten aus Norddeutschland.
Die meisten sind zwar freundlich, doch es wird etwas nervig, wenn man sich in der Gegend um die Unis hauptsächlich hochdeutsch verständigen muss.
Mir gefällt eben mein Dialekt und ich will dass er in Graz beibehalten wird


----------



## MPOWER

Hier wird auch gegen den preußischen Einfluss gekämpft, aber hey jetz mal im Ernst, die Dialekte verkommen nicht solange man ihn selber spricht. In meiner Schule werden Lehrer aufgezogen weil sie kein Dialekt können oder weils fränkisch reden  Wirklich Einfluss hatten sie aber bis jetzt noch nicht, ihr redet wohl auch die meiste Zeit vom Tag noch Dialekt und Touristen werden sich nie anpassen, des kannst vergessen, egal woher sie kommen. Denke auch nicht das Studenten in kurzer Zeit nen ordentlichen Dialekt sprechen könnten.. Im Endeffekt könnt ihr nur die Unis/Grenzen zumachen (wird eh schon praktiziert) gegenüber Deutschen Studenten oder ihr findet euch damit ab, man kanns nich ändern und Leute nur wegen ihres Dialekts wirklich auszugrenzen ist echt oldfashioned.. hno:


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

o0ink said:


> Eigendlich hat man als gebürtiger Dialekt redender auch sehr viele Vorteile, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir eben die Leute in Südtirol, der Schweiz, in österreich und auch die Leute aus Deutschland verstehen können! ;D


Südtiroler müsste doch mühelos gehen, aber Schweizer? Das klingt doch schon sehr anders :dunno: Und wie verhält es sich mit Wienern? Der Dialekt aus Tirol ist doch auch den bayrischen Dialekten näher als dem Wienerischen oder?


----------



## o0ink

Bauer-Ewald said:


> Südtiroler müsste doch mühelos gehen, aber Schweizer? Das klingt doch schon sehr anders :dunno: Und wie verhält es sich mit Wienern? Der Dialekt aus Tirol ist doch auch den bayrischen Dialekten näher als dem Wienerischen oder?


Also ich hab bei meinen Ausflug in die Schweiz (Osterferien) fast alles verstanden!
Wienerisch ist sowieso ein komplett eigenes Kapitel! 
Aber wie schon gesagt, die Dialekte werden von Bundesland zu Bundesland anders!

Sprechen in Bayern eigentlich wirklich noch die meisten Bayrisch?
Weil wenn ich z.b. in Freilassing einkaufen gehe, dann reden da ca. 75% aller Menschen reines Hochdeutsch (wobei die zumindest in den meisten Fällen auch meinen Dialekt verstehen können, Gott sei Dank!)!


----------



## MPOWER

Ich kann jetzt nicht für Oberbayern sprechen, aber umso tiefer zu in die ländlichen Regionen kommst umso stärker werden die Dialekte, dass ist mein persönlicher Eindruck. Wohne ja quasi in der Grenzregion zu Tschechien am Dorf, hier wird noch richtig gefärbtes bayerisch geredet. Aber nicht nur hier sondern auch in Regensburg hört man ordentlichen Dialekt, weil die Uni und FH meist Studenten aus dem Umkreis anzieht. Hab persönlich noch keinen Norddeutschen Dialektsprecher in meiner Umgebung ausgemacht, naja Weiden ist auch nicht wirklich ein Reiseziel für Nordlichter. Natürlich kann es sein, dass aufgrund der vielen Zuzüge in die Grenzregion zu Österreich viele einfach zugewandert sind und außerdem hält sich der Stereotyp des dummen Bauern vom Lande der kein Hochdeutsch sprechen kann recht behäbig in der Gesellschaft, sodass vielleicht in der Erziehung mehr Wert auf Hochdeutsche Sprache gelegt wird als auf die Erhaltung des regionalen Dialekts.


----------



## thun

Oberbayern ist da durch den Magneten München und die vielen Zugezogenen (sei es zum Arbeiten oder als Alterswohnsitz) schon ziemlich "verseucht", auch wenn ich einige junge Oberbayern (auch aus dem Eck Rosenheim - Salzburg) kenne, die selbstverständlich Oberbayerisch reden - mann muss oft nur in die etwas ländlicheren Ecken (Grenzgebiet zu Niederbayern bzw. Pfaffenwinkel oder so) gehen. Niederbayern ist auch sehr sehr dialektlastig, selbst in den Städten; ähnlich wie die Oberpfalz. Auch die Franken pflegen ihre Mundart ziemlich ausgeprägt, selbst in Städten wie Nürnberg, wie ich finde.


----------



## KidGibNick

Can any ex-pats speak to their experiencing living aborad in Germany? ...with respect to where they enjoyed living, and where they would not recommend and why.

Thanks!


----------



## Justme

KidGibNick said:


> Can any ex-pats speak to their experiencing living aborad in Germany? ...with respect to where they enjoyed living, and where they would not recommend and why.
> 
> Thanks!


It's a long question to answer. Maybe you can give some sort of hint at what you are after. Each of us will have had different experiences and expectations.

I quite like living in Germany after moving from Australia many years ago. If I were to do it again, Frankfurt wouldn't be my personal choice. Instead I would choose Berlin or Hamburg. But again, that would just be for personal reasons.


----------



## lukaszek89

Well, I have been only in Frankfurt am Main, quite nice city:yes: Still U/C.
I heard that Berlin have nice athmosphere- would like to visit it someday:yes:


----------



## Pansori

Hallo all 

It happens that I'll be dropping in Duesseldorf (and the nearby areas including not-so-nearby Frankfurt) in the end of July. My plan is to see the major cities (Duesseldorf, Koeln, Frankfurt, Koblenz and anything else that you would recommend) and, of course, the beautiful Rhine valley. I'll be based in Duesseldorf during my stay.



The problem is that I have absolutely no idea about this area apart that it's very dense, has lots of Autobahnen and the Rhine Valley which is incredibly beautiful. 

So my question is:

- what should I see in any of the big cities nearby (beautiful buildings, nice and good value restaurants, museums, simply nice observation spots to take photos etc.)

- what places should I see in the Rhine Valley? I would really love to see something as terrific as this: http://www.koblenz-touristik.de/uploads/pics/Pauschal_Koblenz_Tor_zum_Unesco_Welterbe_01.jpg (I wonder where is that... I'd really love to see this very same spot). Any beautiful and romantic towns, natural landscapes etc. is what I'm after.

- what are the best places to dine? Maybe there are some well-renowned and good value restaurants that are worth visiting anywhere in the area?

-ANY other tips or suggestions.

I'll have 5 full days and a car with unlimited mileage so driving a few dozens of km here and there is not a problem at all as long as I can see something nice.

I'd be very thankful for any tips!


----------



## dzejsek

I have spent almost a year in Rhein - Neckar Dreieck , living in Heidelberg and Mannheim, I have also travelled a lot across whole Germany, and in my opinion best places to live are situated just between Stuttgart and Mainz. 
The summer was really hot, winter quite mild, people were friendly. It was quite close to France or to the Alps, the landscape and architecture were simply wunderbar!!
And the most boring place in Germany I found was Kassel


----------



## Maturion

I am an Austrian living in Munich. Munich is probarbly the nicest city in all of Germany. Good weather, a lot of culture and really a beautiful city.


----------



## Justme

^^ I havn't been for ages, but years ago I used to go every second weekend for a year and the one thing I remember about the weather was stunning clear blue skies. Coming back to Frankfurt, it may have been warmer but was often overcast or hazy.

It does get pretty cold in winter though in Munich.


----------



## markus1234

The Bodensee area is the best place to live. And also Baden Baden, Garmisch Partenkirchen and many other places...


----------



## Kampflamm

But what can you actually do in GAP? If you want to live in the south and avoid the big cities I'd suggest Freiburg, Tübingen or Augsburg.


----------



## erbse

Berchtesgaden is more beautiful than GAP anyway.

Konstanz is a great place to live if you want to join the Bodensee area. Big enough, many students, close to the Swiss border and beautiful surroundings.


----------



## markus1234

Kampflamm said:


> But what can you actually do in GAP?


In GAP you can enjoy the mountains, the lakes, fantastic bike paths...and so on.

http://www.flickr.com/search/?s=rec&z=e&ss=1&w=all&q=eibsee&m=text

there are lots of shopping possibilities (unlike the other mountain towns) and you can drive to Innsbruck or Munich in a rel. short period of time. Or even Italy, which is only ~50km away from GAP. And most of the time in GAP you are surrounded by happy people with smiles on their faces (because most of them are happy tourists ) I have spent more than a year in GAP and it was pure paradise. The only problem were the prices. GAP is pretty expensive.


----------



## erbse

^ Looks like your request got overlooked by people who could help. :dunno:

Hopefully you get some interesting advice soon enough.


As you got suggestions for *Wiesbaden* in Kampflamm's photo thread, we should add them here for others as well:


Pansori said:


> Kampf, could you recommend what to see in Wiesbaden during a very quick (say, half a day) visit? I will definitely stop over there next week but unfortunately I can't dedicate the entire day since there are so many things to see during my 5 day holidays in Ruhr area (+ Frankfurt). What are the "must-see" streets, squares and other landmarks which I could quickly run around with my camera?
> 
> P.S. great photos and the city looks wonderful. It's surprising that it hardly gets any attention even over SSC which is supposed to be a place for people who care about beautiful cities.





Justme said:


> Here's my suggestion. I don't want to "steal" from Kampflamm's wonderful photos here, so I only provide links to wikipedia photos if you are interested)
> 
> 1) Arrive at Hauptbahnhof: photo
> 2) Leave by main exit and turn left on Kaiser-Friedrich-Ring
> 3) You quickly come to a small but interestingly designed new shopping mall; check out and stock up on drinks etc. photo photo (Worth climbing up to the top floor exit from the inside, past the fitness center as you end up on a cool rooftop plaza and an external exit that has some nice views and interesting modern architecture)
> 4) Continue up Kaiser-Friedrich-Ring until Adolfsallee. Walk up this street until end. It's one of the most pleasant routes into the city and has some beautiful old villas with large balcony's and terraces. photo
> 5) This will take you straight to Luisenplatz which has a large cathedral and some monuments.photo
> 6) Walk through and turn left on Luisenstr until the next street which is the main pedestrian shopping zone. photo
> 7) Walk up (north) this street (Kirchgasse) exploring the shops and make sure you turn off (and right) before reaching the end to explore the old town with all the lovely narrow streets, cafe's etc. In this area you will find the Schloßplatz area which is where you will find the main cathedral, state capital building (Hessischer Landtag), city market etc. It's actually quite a wonderful collection of plaza's and open space. photo
> 8) Sneak through an arcade photo to make your way onto Wilhelmstraße and you will find yourself on a lovely elegant street with some quite expensive shops. On the other side is the park, casino and bad, but just look from this side of the street for now, we will come here later.
> 9) Walk north up Wilhelmstraße until you reach Taunusstraße and turn up that. Shortly to your left is yet another lovely square Kochbrunnenplatz. Pop into the cafe if you like as it could be your last drink for a while ;O) photo photo
> 10) Head all the up Taunusstraße. This street is sort of currently in renovation with some trendy shops moving in, but it quickly opens up to more grand villa's as you end up in sort of a valley. photo These villas are of completely different architecture to those from Adolfsallee.
> 11) Eventually you will reach the beginning of the Nerotal Park which is a lovely "English landscape garden" often referred to as the city's Botanical Gardens because of the enormous amount of unusual plants there. photo Walk all the way through this, but make sure you also catch glimpses of the amazing villa's on either side of this narrow park.
> 12) Where the park ends, is the beginning of the historical funicular train that will take you to the top of the Neroberg. photo Well worth it for views of the city, the park, forest and orthodox church. photo photo
> 
> You can do a couple of things here. One is to take a longer path through the forest, parks and leafy suburbs that will end up behind the wonderful Kurpark, but that could be a long and confusing walk without a decent map. If you have the map or time, I would really suggest that.
> 
> Or, you could buy a return ticket on the funicular and go back the same way down Taunusstraße.
> 
> Either way, you end up at the Kurpark.
> 
> 13) The Kurpark is behind the old casino and Kurhaus. Explore the grounds and beautiful historical architecture. photo photo
> 
> 14) And finally, you can follow the parks all the way back to the haupbahnhof.
> 
> It sounds like a longer tour than it is, but it can be done in a half day, if you start out early. The longest part is getting to the Funicular and going up, but there is a bus which you can use if you come back down the funicular and don't want to walk down Taunusstraße again. Just hop on the No.1 bus which will take you back to Kochbrunnenplatz and then it's only a short walk to the Kurhaus and Kurpark.
> 
> Damn, writing this and I want to do that walk myself right now ;O)


----------



## Rohne

The landscape is nice, definitely. But also GAP is located very remotely. I'd been living in that area for around a year and don't need it twice. When you want urbanity, it's around 1,5 hours to München by train. Even by car you won't be too much faster.


----------



## Fatfield

*Heidelberg Info*

Hi. Sorry but I can't speak any German apart from ordering food and beer. :cheers:

Anyway, I'm going to a football game between Hoffenhein & Sunderland on 08/08 and I'll staying in Heidelberg. I get there on Friday 06/08 and wondered if anyone can point me in the direction of any decent bars etc. What beer is the best? Food? Saturday is a bit of a free day so is there anywhere in the vicinity worth visiting too?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crazy_kosovar

most of heidelbergs bars and cafes are in untere gasse in the old town of heidelberg


----------



## thun

^^
I think you mean the "Untere Straße" (not Gasse), don't you?
Heidelberg is a uni town, so you should easily find a nice bar.  The area between the Hauptstraße (the main shopping street) and the Neckar is the party hot spot of the town (that's were the Untere Straße is located, too). The Cuban restaurant in the Stadthalle is quite ok (I don't know many others though). Otherwise, if the weather should be ok, the Neckar shores are the place to go to start chilled into the evening.


----------



## crazy_kosovar

thun said:


> ^^
> I think you mean the "Untere Straße" (not Gasse), don't you?
> Heidelberg is a uni town, so you should easily find a nice bar.  The area between the Hauptstraße (the main shopping street) and the Neckar is the party hot spot of the town (that's were the Untere Straße is located, too). The Cuban restaurant in the Stadthalle is quite ok (I don't know many others though). Otherwise, if the weather should be ok, the Neckar shores are the place to go to start chilled into the evening.


hahaha yes it is untere strasse i thought it was untere gasse


----------



## thun

Btw., the "Schillers Café" (Heiliggeiststraße) is one of the coziest cafes I've ever been to. Definitely worth to visit it!


----------



## Patrick

I hope that your team will win and make sure you destroy as much as possible in the stadium


----------



## Sena_KG

I am planning to visit Nuremberg in October. Could you tell me what I have to see in Nuremberg?

Greetings from Serbia


----------



## hi-rise

Hey guys, anyone here work in the IT industry in Germany? I'm from Australia and work in the IT industry and have considered in the foreseeable future moving for a while to Europe. I am not fluent in German, but since I've had a handful of flings here in Oz with German girls and I've loved them, I think that there are lots of beautiful women in Germany, which makes me think about the possibility of moving there. 
Which places in Germany have the more beautiful gals? Or at least the largest ratio per man? Are they as cool and easy going at home as they are while they're travelling and studying in Oz? Vielen Dank.


----------



## miau

You should first have a trip to Europe before considering moving here. Even if all German people you met in NZ were nice, living in a foreign country is still something completely different. Outside the professional life I would expect a language barrier, especially with common people. And think about all the differences in the tax and welfare system... 

As for the girls, you should come over and find out how easy-going we really are if you play on our turf. :tongue2:


----------



## olnlmark

*Parken beim Bahnhof*

Ist es irgendwo moeglich gratis zu parken auf der Strecke Zwischen Koeln Flughafen und Dusseldorf Flughafen?::hm


----------



## il fenomeno

largest ratio per man is normally found in prosperous west german cities, where east german women move to because of better job perspectives (while east german men tend so stay in the east).
therefore cities like frankfurt, munich, also stuttgart, düsseldorf or hamburg will suit you best.
however, if you happen to turn gay in the meanwhile (no offense), move to east german province.


----------



## DiggerD21

Avoid Hamburg. The girls are so stuck up and stiff here.


----------



## miau

il fenomeno said:


> if you happen to turn gay in the meanwhile (no offense), move to east german province


bad idea ... all east german are nazis, so they would kill you on an instant.

You should definately NOT move to Frankfurt or Düsseldorf. Think about all negative cliches about Germany - here they have become reality. The people are generally insanely stuck up and caught in a maze of self-hatred. They simply fail to enjoy life. Are you rich? No? Forget it. The woman will probably angrily shout at you for jay-walking rather than accepting you as a mate. And if you are rich, prepare for a social life as enthralling as watching concrete walls.


----------



## il fenomeno

talking about self hatred... actually always do the oppostie of what miau tells you.


----------



## miau

Don't listen to "il fenomeno", he wants to lure you into his evil-overlord hideout in Frankfurt to play evil over-gay-lord games with you.


----------



## MPOWER

kato2k8 said:


> None of these even remotely match up with K-Town, Kaiserslautern. In the city and the surrounding district, a full 20% of the population are Americans (50,000 out of 250,000).


Graf is expanding rapidly. I dont know the reason for but they are transfering many people from all over germany to graf. I think they wanna focus on a few single sites maybe k-town is one of them. By the way we have the same percentage of us citizen living here in the region. Looking just at graf its going up to 50% or Netzaberg 100% (over 800 housing units) and there is still another project going on with ~300 housing units both off post.


----------



## kato2k8

Squig said:


> (a mix of Allemanic, Saxon and Bavarian conceived by Luther and other Saxons)


Uh, you're going by Grimm's definition there... which has been outdated since the 1860s. At that point Scherer coined the current periodisation of New High German (1650 to current), which puts Luther in Early New High German (1350-1650), and the switchover at the end of the 30-year-war. Luther was instrumental in Early New High German, but not for New High German - he was just one among many, his bible as defining as say the first edition of Till Eulenspiegel; that defining role for modern New High German fell to Grimmelshausen and his _Simplicissimus Teutsch_, the most important book of German Baroque. Grimmelshausen was from Gelnhausen, hence South German.


----------



## MattSid

Wie mann sagen z.B. "You could do everything but x"?


----------



## il fenomeno

bin nicht sicher, ob ich deinen satz richtig treffe: 

_du könntest alles tun, außer x. 

_oder_

alles wäre besser als x_

kannst du noch ein genaueres beispiel auf englisch geben?


----------



## CrayZD

OMFG, what a ridiculous discussion.


So Grimmelshausen invented New High German by himself? New High German at the end of the 30 Years' War had more in common with Luther's Early New High German than with today's Standard German.
Yes, Gelnhausen is in Southern Hesse... but it's protestant. Grimmelshausen grew up in a protestant environment and most probably learnt German as it was spread by Luther. The fact that he was born in the Southern half of Germany doesn't in any way negate that our modern Standard German is based on Luther's translation of the bible - a mix of various dialects dominated by Saxon.
Northern Germany adopted this early form of Standard German due to a lack of pride? That's an amazing insight... into history education at Southern German village schools. 
Uh... the South won the 30 Years' War? Sorry for my bad knowledge of German history... I always thought this war had no winner, and no loser except the German people as a whole (like most wars driven by religion). But obviously that's wrong according to your profound knowledge. Guess I should apply for asylum somewhere in Scandinavia... being a Protestant, I'm a member of a religious minority since that glorious victory of the Catholic South. 

Of course, Luther hadn't contributed much to the definition of a German standard language. He just mixed up a few dialects of that time, like Squig said. But his achievements in spreading the (written) German language are enormous.

Putting the history of German language in a nutshell is rather impossible, since you have to differentiate between written and spoken language which evolved independently from each other over hundreds of years. Anyway, if you try to explain it in one sentence, it will probably lead to something like this:

"Today's Standard German is mostly Upper Saxon pronounced in a Lower German way."

Heard this from a linguist once. Strongly simplified, but quite to the point.


----------



## Ress

Ich bin Programmierer von Beruf. Wie ist es derueber? Welcher Bundesland oder Stadt kann Programmierern mehr brauchen?


----------



## Geborgenheit

Bauer-Ewald said:


> Ein Glück ist ja Ita bei uns :hug:


*Charmeur! *


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

Ress said:


> Ich bin Programmierer von Beruf. Wie ist es derueber? Welcher Bundesland oder Stadt kann Programmierern mehr brauchen?


Ich glaube, dass diese Qualifikation immer gesucht wird. Ich bin Experte, aber du hast bestimmt sehr gute Chancen


----------



## youngwoerth

GermanyBound2011 said:


> What do you think about the Baden-Wuttermberg area. Anywhere from Baden-Baden down to Freiburg and between A5 and A81 all the way down south. I believe that is the Schwarzwald mountain range. How are the locals there? Are they more hospitable?


Perfect place to live. If you're afraid of miaus stereotypes, than Baden should be your destination. None of the popular cliches regarding Southern Germany apply to the Southwest (especially Freiburg). It has all the advantages of Bavaria, but none of its drawbacks.


----------



## Squig

youngwoerth said:


> Perfect place to live. If you're afraid of miaus stereotypes, than Baden should be your destination. None of the popular cliches regarding Southern Germany apply to the Southwest (especially Freiburg). It has all the advantages of Bavaria, but none of its drawbacks.


It's expensive, you can't get proper bitter pils in bars and the people speak a weird dialect. Sounds like Bavaria to me!


----------



## Pfeuffer

but the climate there is the best in Germany !


----------



## youngwoerth

In Freiburg-City you hardly hear any dialect at all. As I said, the cliches are not working for this place. 

http://www.freiburger-pilsner.de/

http://www.ganter.com/


----------



## derzberb

GermanyBound2011 said:


> Ok. Thank you for clarifying. German is very hard language but I am trying.


That's true. It is a "Luftzerhackersprache" (=language which sounds as hacking air into pieces).


----------



## erbse

It's the language of poets and thinkers.


----------



## derzberb

... and witches and wizards.


----------



## miau

and insane scientists


----------



## MattSid

il fenomeno said:


> bin nicht sicher, ob ich deinen satz richtig treffe:
> 
> _du könntest alles tun, außer x.
> 
> _oder_
> 
> alles wäre besser als x_
> 
> kannst du noch ein genaueres beispiel auf englisch geben?


Die erste Beispiel ist perfekt, kein problem


----------



## Bytson

Hat jemand von hier studiert in die zimlich neuen Fachhochschulen, die hatte nach 1990 eröffnet, zum Beispiel die Fachhochschule Stralsund in Meklenburg Vorpommern? Was ist ihre Meinung über die Hochschulen und besonders die Fachhochschulen in Meklenburg Vorpommern? 
Danke und entschuldige bitte mein Deutsch.


----------



## MPOWER

Ich kann nur über meine eigene Fachhochschule(in Bayern) sprechen, selbst im ersten Semester sind die Vorlesungen überschaubar, in der Mitte des Semesters waren wir in der Regel nicht mehr als 50 Leute in den Vorlesungen und das im 1. Semester BWL. Unsere FH engagiert sich auch sehr stark in Sachen Erasmus, die Professoren kennen unsere Namen, bei Fachfragen können wir jederzeit nach der Stunde kommen und kurz mit ihnen reden, eine sehr lockere fast familiäre Studienumgebung. Unsere Profs sind zum Großteil aus der Consultingbranche, fragt mich nicht warum das so ist, quasi 10-20 Jahre Berufserfahrung das hilft schon enorm die Sachlage besser einzuschätzen, desweiteren kann man sich in Sachen Praktiken (speziell für Praxissemester) direkt bei den Professoren melden falls man selber nichts findet. Die Gebäude sind alle gut ausgerüstet mit PC-Räumen, W-Lan, Intranet, viele Vorlesungen können auch über das Internet wiederholt werden (Videoaufzeichnungen).
Dieses Jahr wurde unser neuer Audimax fertig, eine neue Bibliothek & Mensa sind im Bau - Fertigstellung nächstes Jahr, die FH hat am Standort nur knapp 1500 Studenten, kann mich echt nicht beschweren auch wenn es nur die Notlösung für mich war.

Fachhochschulen haben in der Regel kleinere Klassen, das bessere Betreuungsverhältnis + mehr praxisbezug. Dafür ist es eben akademisch weniger anspruchsvoll (sagt man ihnen nach, kann es selbst nicht beurteilen - habe keine Vergleichswerte). Für Mecklenburg-Vorpommern würde sprechen, dass die FHs alle modern sind, quasi taufrisch von Länderfinanzausgleich saniert oder komplett neugebaut. Aber warum willst du umbedingt dorthin? Es gibt noch andere Bundesländer mit besseren FHs die ebenfalls keine Studiengebühren erheben.


----------



## Bytson

MPOWER, danke für Deine Antwort.

Ich habe gefragt über die Fachhochschulen in M-Vorpommern weil ich werde kommen für die sogleich Sommersemester mit ein Erasmus Börse auf die FH-Stralsund. Falls es nach mir wäre, da meine Studienbereich Ingenieurwesen ist, würde ich vielleicht gewählt ein besseres Fachhochschule, aber das Erasmus Angebot aus mein Universität war klein. Trotzdem, ich denke diese wird ein gute Erfahrung sein.


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

worum soll es in dem Text gehen? sowas in der Art?

_Ich fahre nach Bremen. Bremen ist eine alte Hansestadt. Aus Bremen kommen die Bremer Stadtmusikanten. Werder Bremen hat diese Saison 4:1 gegen den Hamburger SV verloren. Ich habe mich sehr über die Niederlage von Werder gefreut._

_München ist eine Stadt in Bayern. BMW ist ein bekanntes Münchener Unternehmen. Ich freue mich immer wenn Bayern München gegen den Hamburger SV verliert._


----------



## Grigorio371

Wow :banana: ^^ 
Looks Amazing!


----------



## ELV

Hello, Im from Argentina and i have to go to Hannover next month. I need help....Are there any public transport from Hannover to Wedemark? 
I must go every day to this destination.

Many Thanks


----------



## jonas jade

Hi all,

wanted to ask a couple of questions regarding studying a bit of my degree in Germany. I'm doing engineering in Australia - but I'd like to do a semester or two overseas and perhaps a couple of specialisation subjects specific to transport engineering. (I'm third year with a high GPA so far)

Ich kann auch Deutsch sprechen, (mein Grammatik is sehr schlecht aber), weil Ich im Deutschland wohnte von 5 bis Ich 12 Jahre alt war - so Ich brauche vielleicht ein Kurs in technische Sprache.

Where would be the best universities for these courses? My university has exchange arrangements with a few and I'm sure I could try to arrange something out of the standard if there's a really good course I'd like to do something from.

Specifically I'm interested in the design, planning and operations of public transport networks. Are there any courses that offer specialisations in this or have subjects in the field?

I've done a few searches and read up on a few institutions but I'd love to hear some opinions on this as well.

(Responses in German are welcome as well).


----------



## MattSid

Ich brauche eine kleine Erklärung, wie heisst diese Stromgeräte in der Strasse? Ich möchte gern auch fragen zu es von Graffiti sauber machen worden, wer kann ich fragen? die Vettenfall? es gibt eine Email Adresse für diesen Problemen?


----------



## il fenomeno

verteilerkasten würde ich sagen. 



> . Auf einer kleinen Plakette steht, wem der Kasten gehört, meistens einem Energieversorger.


auf jeden fall nicht saubermachen ohne vorher genehmigung einzuholen. in deutschland kriegt man schnell mal ne anzeige, besonders auch für gut gemeinte taten. ordnung muss sein.


----------



## erbse

Mitunter ist ja auch vom Eigentümer angeordnete Kunst drauf.
Man kann zu den Geräten auch Sicherungskasten sagen, ist aber üblicher, diesen Begriff bei innen (in Häusern) montierten Kästen zu benutzen.


----------



## Kampflamm

"Da wo Strom drinne is."


----------



## MattSid

^^ Grazie Fenomeno! 

Ich will nicht selbst sauber machen, statt fragen der Vettenfall zu es machen. In die Plakette es gibt nur eine Telefonisch Nummer, aber ich mochte eher eine Email schicken, jemand kennen eine Adresse, die kann ich benutzen?


----------



## Kampflamm

Ob das nicht vergebene Liebesmüh ist?


----------



## trance-x

and a famous dictator


----------



## trance-x

Best place is of course Berlin ...
The rest are 'nice trips' to discover the so called BRD (= Berliner Repubik Deutschland) ...


----------



## miau

Well, Berlin is very large and it takes some time and effort to leave the city. Smaller cities have the advantage that you are quicker outside. Moreover, even though the landscape around Berlin is beautiful, it has neither sea or mountains -- which is a drawback, IMO.


----------



## mediadave

*Traveling to/through Germany - Reisen in Deutschland*

Hey, later in the year myself and my girlfriend will be visiting Germany on holiday. We have about a week and we're not too well off, so realistically we can only go to three different cities or places etc. 

Berlin seems an obvious, and we have sort-of friends in Hamburg, but where else to go and does anyone have any suggestions to see? I would like to see Dresden, but mainly for architerctural reasons - beyond that is there much in Dresden to spend a couple of days? And my girlfriend may not be so enthusiastic about architecture as I am. 

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Hasenfreund

when do you plan to go ? Munich would be a good choice, specially between
mid sept. and early oct. when the biggest party on earth, octoberfest, is 
taking place. for brits its heaven on earth. :cheers:


----------



## jeromeee

Dresden is quite nice but I don't know if there is much to do since it's quite small compared to other cities. Maybe you could add Leipzig if you want to stay in the east.

Maybe you would enjoy Cologne, not a beauty but very vibrant and it has of course the Dom (Cathedral). And you always have a good nightout in Cologne.

If you're into Skyscrapers Frankfurt would be the obvious choice and there is enough to see for a day, maybe two.


----------



## JValjean

If you are going to stay only for one week in Germany and Berlin's your first destination then I'd recommend to add Dresden and Leipzig, not only because they're both around the corner.

Dresden-Neustadt is a very charming quarter with lots of cafés. And of course the landscape around Dresden is very beautiful!

Erfurt, the capital of Thuringia with one of the biggest intact historic inner cities in Germany is a real medieval and renaissance pearl!

My personal favourite (bigger) city is Leipzig.

If you go to Berlin don't forget to visit Potsdam!


----------



## pedro-Silesia

ehhh Deutschland Deutschland for me best country! I hope that I'll have an opportunity to move to Germany and start a new life next year after studies. 

About Freiburg. I've been there, really nice and clean city. Very attractive is the city's location, close to France and Switzerland. It's true that Freiburg is the city with the most sunniest days in Germany. When I've been there I even saw a palm tree  

Grüßen aus Großbritannien und Oberschlesien!


----------



## miau

jeromeee said:


> Dresden is quite nice but I don't know if there is much to do since it's quite small compared to other cities. Maybe you could add Leipzig if you want to stay in the east.
> 
> Maybe you would enjoy Cologne, not a beauty but very vibrant and it has of course the Dom (Cathedral). And you always have a good nightout in Cologne.


Are you serious? I would say that Dresden is far more interesting than Cologne, not only because of the abundance of world-class tourist attractions (if you are interested in history, art etc.). Dresden-Neustadt is amazing too.


----------



## miau

mediadave said:


> Hey, later in the year myself and my girlfriend will be visiting Germany on holiday. We have about a week and we're not too well off, so realistically we can only go to three different cities or places etc.
> 
> Berlin seems an obvious, and we have sort-of friends in Hamburg, but where else to go and does anyone have any suggestions to see? I would like to see Dresden, but mainly for architerctural reasons - beyond that is there much in Dresden to spend a couple of days? And my girlfriend may not be so enthusiastic about architecture as I am.


So what does your GF like? There are plenty of museums in Dresden, but if she is not the intellectual type she might have fun go shopping? I don't now about the shopping facilities of Dresden though. If you rent a car, you could go to the Elbsandsteingebirge just south of Dresden.


----------



## DiggerD21

mediadave said:


> We have about a week and we're not too well off, so realistically we can only go to three different cities or places etc.
> 
> Berlin seems an obvious, and we have sort-of friends in Hamburg


You could arrive in Berlin and stay 4 days there in a cheap hostel. Make a daytrip to Potsdam. Then take the bus to Hamburg. It takes 3 hours and if you book the bustickets early online, you can get them for 9 Euro per person (for the first and the last connection of the day). In Hamburg stay at your sort-of friends place for the remaining days, if they are not too far outside the city centre. On the departure day take the train to either Bremen or Lübeck, walk around a little for sightseeing and then take the flight back to London from there.

Alternative, to see more different regions of Germany (but it is more stress):
After Berlin, Potsdam and Hamburg, take the nightbus (9-Euro-Bus) from Hamburg to Heidelberg. If you are lucky and book early enough, you can get there for 9 euro per person. However be prepared to not sleep well that night. (unless you are used to take long distance nightbuses) . Find a place to sleep in Heidelberg for 1 night and explore the city. On the departure day take the shuttle bus to Frankfurt-Hahn airport for your flight.


----------



## youngwoerth

DiggerD21 said:


> take the nightbus from Hamburg to Heidelberg.


And then the train from Heidelberg to Freiburg.


----------



## Aliya

I am going also to Berlin next month for a few days - I might visit Potsdam as it's been mentioned a few times here.


----------



## erbse

You should also visit the Island of Usedom.


----------



## mediadave

Hasenfreund said:


> when do you plan to go ? Munich would be a good choice, specially between
> mid sept. and early oct. when the biggest party on earth, octoberfest, is
> taking place. for brits its heaven on earth. :cheers:


Haha, i considered that, but unfortunately my girlfriend doesn't drink so it'd be a bit unfair. That said, I am planning on visiting lots of authentic bier halls etc, so suggestions on those would also be appreciated!

Thanks everyone for the advice so far!


----------



## DiggerD21

If you want to drink beer, then Bavaria is your main destination. 2/3 of all breweries in Germany are located there.

If you should come to Hamburg, I recommend Gröninger Privatbrauerei. IMO the best local beer from Hamburg.


----------



## miau

Aliya said:


> I am going also to Berlin next month for a few days - I might visit Potsdam as it's been mentioned a few times here.


You should definitely go visit Potsdam. :yes:


----------



## Aliya

miau said:


> You should definitely go visit Potsdam. :yes:


I've now added it to my list of things/places to see. I'm staying at Potsdamer Platz so I will close to transport links  
Can't wait - hope the weather holds up.


----------



## miau

At the moment the weather is really awful, it is raining a lot and it is too cold for the summer with only 15-20°C; usually we have 25-30°C.


----------



## erbse

The August will be our month of delight, as always. Summer's coming back next week.
And happiness and love and peace.


----------



## LtBk

Is there anything to see in Dusseldorf? I just stumbled up this thread.


----------



## markus1234

The Rheinturm and the Königsalee.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheinturm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Königsallee


----------



## paderwan

Aliya said:


> I've now added it to my list of things/places to see. I'm staying at Potsdamer Platz so I will close to transport links
> Can't wait - hope the weather holds up.


The rainiest July in recorded history we had, but that promises a better August  Potsdam would be a nice half-day trip - in many ways a time machine to what Berlin looked 250 years ago. Every new building makes the city look even older - the Potsdam miracle. Hope you have enough days for all of that and a pleasant trip.


----------



## daumal

*Learning German - Deutsch lernen*

Hi guys,

I don't speak any German at all and have some questions about the Deutscher Museumsbund - I'd appreciate it so much if somebody could take a quick look at the website and see if the answers are easily available on it. I've tried the English language version but the information doesn't seem to match up with the German sections and is a bit unclear.

I just want to know:

1. My friend's moving to the Netherlands soon to do a museum-related degree. Would she be eligible for the 'individual' 55 euro membership even though it's in a different country?

2. If so, does this membership come with a Museumskarte? The English section on this suggests that it only comes with the 'sponsor membership' (which I think is the more expensive one) but from what I can make out of the German-language page this might not be true.

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## Bob!

daumal said:


> 1. My friend's moving to the Netherlands soon to do a museum-related degree. Would she be eligible for the 'individual' 55 euro membership even though it's in a different country?


I can't find anything suggesting that non-Germans are not eligible for a membership. It also says that students pay only 35€ (instead of 55€) on presentation of a student identity card. I'd just give their office a call or email them to make sure that it's possible to become a member and get the discount as a student at a Dutch university.



> 2. If so, does this membership come with a Museumskarte?


Yes, the individual membership includes the Museumskarte.


----------



## cinxxx

Hello people!

I saw now, we should keep it in English, so I'm translating the text.

My girlfriend got a job at Ingolstadt Hospital.
I hope to move there as well, but still looking for a job.

My question about the place to live.

She has been trying to find an apartment by the hospital, unfortunately, "I'm very sorry, but I have no more free apartments. All of our student homes are from December 2011 indefinite time booked."

Because we do not have as much money from the start, we are looking for a furnished apartment until we allow ourselves something better.
Does anyone have some tips?

Thank you

-----------

Hallo Leute!

Meine Freundin hat eine Arbeitsstelle bei der Klinikum Ingolstadt bekommen.
Ich werde hoffentlich auch dort einziehen, suche aber noch einen Job.

Meine Frage bezüglich zur Wohnung.

Sie hat versucht eine Wohnung durch die Klinikum zu finden, leider "es tut mir sehr leid, aber ich habe keine freien Appartements mehr. All unsere Studentenwohnung sind ab Dez. 2011 auf unbestimmte Zeit belegt."

Weil wir nicht so viel Geld von Anfang an haben, suchen wir eine Wohnung die schon möbliert ist bis wir uns auf die Beine stellen und uns etwas besseres erlauben. 
Hat jemand einige Tipps?

Danke


----------



## thun

Furbished apartments are rather unusual in Germany. You could look for places for "Zwischenmiete" (typically, students which aren't in town for some months due to university exchange or internships rent their flat or their room in a shared flat for that time, so it is furnished). A good start would be www.wg-gesucht.de (the most popular housing market with students) or the blackboards at the university, etc. Otherwise, the usual online markets could be an alternative.

Ingolstadt has two universities and from october exceptional many freshmen start their studies so especially this year it is probably very hard to find something appropriate and why all student residences are full. However, the town is quite large compared to the uni, so it should be easier than in other cities.

Good luck!


----------



## lafreak84

Hi,

can someone tell me how much can one rent an apartment for in Munchen? I might take a job there, not sure yet, so I'm doing a little research which isn't going well since I don't speak German. I'm pretty modest but I would require a parking space and I don't want to live with Turkish or Middle-eastern immigrants. No offense to anyone. What's the best place to live in Munchen providing it's cheap (relatively) and it's not a ghetto? How much for a studio per month?


----------



## Energy2003

i think at least 500 Euro normally



check this: http://www.mietspiegel-muenchen.de/2011/stadtplan.html


blue = cheapest, red = most expensive


----------



## lafreak84

Thank you but I can't see the prices. How do I operate this thing?


----------



## erbse

Was ist denn mit der Seite nicht in Ordnung? So weit ich weiß ist es die größte für WG-Suchende/Bietende in Deutschland.


Ansonsten gibt es auch bei Immobilienscout immer einige Angebote: http://www.immobilienscout24.de/Suche/S-T/WG-Zimmer/Hessen/Frankfurt-am-Main?


----------



## derzberb

trance-x said:


> Best place is of course Berlin ...
> The rest are 'nice trips' to discover the so called BRD (= Berliner Repubik Deutschland) ...


*B*ayern und *R*est*D*eutschland


----------



## 331116

erbse said:


> Was ist denn mit der Seite nicht in Ordnung? So weit ich weiß ist es die größte für WG-Suchende/Bietende in Deutschland.
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es auch bei Immobilienscout immer einige Angebote: http://www.immobilienscout24.de/Suche/S-T/WG-Zimmer/Hessen/Frankfurt-am-Main?


Alles in Ordnung mit wg-gesucht, aber ich wollte nur andere Optionen kennen. Ich wusste nicht, dass diese Seite die grösste war.

Vielen dank für die Infos!!


----------



## erbse

Gerne doch 

Was willst du denn in Frankfurt machen? Arbeiten?


----------



## il fenomeno

leben wie gott in frankreich natürlich


----------



## erbse

_Leben wie Gott in Frankfurt_


Das klingt gleich viel verheißungsvoller.


----------



## jeromeee

ja, Frankfurt ist nicht arm, aber sexy.


----------



## 331116

erbse said:


> Gerne doch
> 
> Was willst du denn in Frankfurt machen? Arbeiten?


Genau! Mein Glück in Madrid ist schon aus. Ich werd' es mal woanders suchen und hoffentlich finden.


----------



## erbse

Magnifico. Dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche! 

Bring ein paar Madrider Chicas mit nach Frankfurt, Deutschland braucht Nachwuchs! :smug:


----------



## il fenomeno

> *Tausende Spanier und Griechen flüchten nach Deutschland*
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/0,1518,805315,00.html


jetzt kommen sie die spanier. ihr seid mir lieb, welcome to alemanha.


----------



## Johannes867

what about Stuttgart University? In Stuttgart there is also a quite interesting project going on: Stuttgart 21 - They are trying to move the main-station below ground with lots of tunneling...


----------



## Dekan

Mir gefällt Düsseldorf ganz gut!


----------



## Max BGF

il fenomeno said:


> jetzt kommen sie die spanier. ihr seid mir lieb, welcome to alemanha.


Werden sie das Kreuz mit dem Schwert zurückbringen?


----------



## 331116

erbse said:


> Magnifico. Dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche!
> 
> Bring ein paar Madrider Chicas mit nach Frankfurt, Deutschland braucht Nachwuchs! :smug:


Errr, 23kilo Gepäckbeschränkung: wenn du mal ein Paar Spaghetti willst :lol:


----------



## 331116

ich bitte um eure Hilfe: welche Handy-Tarif empfehlt ihr in Deutschland?

Zur Zeit habe ich ein HTC Wildfire mit Daten-flatrate (500Mb/monat) und 3cent/min in allen Netzen mit MásMóvil (ein Mobilfunkdiscounter in Spanien, der zwei Deutschen gehört). Ich bin kein Handyverrückter, ich telefoniere kaum und deswegen zahle ich eher wenig: im Durchschnitt 13€/Monat, Mwst. inkl.


----------



## jeromeee

ach, da gibt es mehr als genug Alternativen.

Es gibt Seiten wo man die Tarife vergleichen kann, ich hab mal gegoogelt: http://www.handytarife.de

Ich persönlich denke, du fährst ganz gut mit Congstar oder Fyve, das sind Discount Töchter von T-Mobile und Vodafone.


----------



## 331116

Danke! ein Paar von diesen Seiten habe ich schon angeschaut, aber ich wollte eure persönliche Meinungen kennen. Danke nochmals.


----------



## thun

Dann lieber Jamón Ibérico. 

Iberia stinkt. Flieg mit Air Berlin, die geben automatisch 30kg, wenn der Rückflug später als 28 Tage ist ode so. Zumindest wars so, könnte sein, dass sie das in ihrer Krise auch gestrichen haben.


----------



## Rohne

^^ Diese Billigairline fliegt aber nicht ab Madrid, und die Anzahl ihrer Strecken nach FRA ist auch relativ übersichtlich.
Alternative zu IB wäre aber definitiv LH, LAN (Interkont-produkt) und Spanair. Da wird doch bestimmt was gehen.
Air Europa beantragt auch immer Slots, aber kriegt irgendwie nie welche.


----------



## erbse

Wichtige Grundrechnung für alle Studenten:











:smug:


----------



## Kampflamm

Hannover.


----------



## Himmelwärts

Stuttgart
:troll:


----------



## erbse

Mecklenburg-Vorpommern! kay:

Ohnehin der schönste Fleck.


----------



## thun

Hannover. Aber ob's mir das Wert wäre, nur damit ich perfektes Hochdeutsch lerne...? :dunno:


----------



## joga

Hello german friends!

Next week I'll be in Berlin for a few days and I need to know if, in your opinion, it is better to book on the internet the visit to the Reichstag or Bundestag in order to avoid the queue on the outside.

On the website www.bundestag.de there are three options: 1) "Lectures held in the visitors’ gallery overlooking the plenary chamber followed by a visit to the dome" (I don't understand the meaning of this option); 2) "Guided tours followed by a visit to the dome"; 3) "Visit to the dome". Which is the best choice?

Other places that I shall not miss during my first trip to this exciting city? 

Thank you so much for any answer.

Vielen Dank.

Ciao. :hi:


----------



## KingNick

Opzione 1 vuol dire che prima del giro nel "Dome" c'é una lettura per 45 minuti riguarda la funzionalità del parlamento. La lettura in inglese si svolge solo martedì alle 12.


----------



## joga

Penso non sia l'opzione migliore. (Guess it's not the best option).

Grazie KingNick.


----------



## KingNick

Penso lo stesso. Onestamente non sono mai stato nel Bundestag ma la uniqua intenzione per me di andarci sarei l'architettura dell' edificio. Andrei con l'opzione 3.


----------



## Dedda

Vielen Dank Leute


----------



## erbse

Fantastic article / Geiler Artikel:

*The Germans have a word for it – and it's a very long one*









A person who wears gloves to throw snowballs can be described in a single word in German. Handschuhschneeballwerfer!
_Photograph: Christopher Furlong/Getty Images_











More / Mehr: http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/sep/21/germans-word-long-language


----------



## Ni3lS

Hmm.. Man interessiert sich nicht mehr für die Deutsche Spräche oder..? 

Letzten Post in September 2012.


----------



## Himmelwärts

Der thread wird nicht mehr gebraucht, es sind alle schon eingedeutscht worden.
kay:


----------



## Ni3lS

Glaub ich nicht, mein Deutsch ist schlecht.. Darum gehe ich in Vienna oder Berlin studieren nächstes Studienjahr


----------



## Ni3lS

Mit anderen Wörten, sie haben gescheitert mir Deutsch zu lernen auf dieses Forum lol.


----------



## Himmelwärts

zu viele möpse, zu wenig deutsch.
hno:


----------



## Levathian

Is it me or is Frankfurt a poor representation of Germany? I was there for one day last year and was bored out of my brains  next time where should I visit? Munich + Berlin? Is Neuschwanstein Castle a good place to visit or is it a tourist trap?

Loved your trains though and was very happy that most people spoke English. I only know basic German.


----------



## erbse

What did you do in Frankfurt? Just walking around won't do much to experience a city like Frankfurt. 


Neuschwanstein is beautiful, but really touristy in summer. Better check out majestic Hohenzollern Castle or wonderful Schwerin Castle (cinderella, baby!).


If you're looking for excitement, definitely go to Berlin, then Hamburg.

If you're looking for a beautiful big city and German beer tradition, go to Munich.

If you're looking for beautiful and lively smaller places, go to cities like Stralsund & Wismar, Regensburg, Bamberg, Passau, Freiburg, Heidelberg, Lüneburg and Rostock.


----------



## Schaps

Das mit den Möpsen glaub ich sogar^^


----------



## Chadoh25

Ich habe eine frage'. Man sagt "Vielen Dank für das tolles Bild" auf Deutsch Stimmt?


----------



## erbse

"Vielen Dank für das tolle Bild!" wäre korrekt.  "Das" bezieht sich als Artikel direkt auf "Bild" - "toll" müsste ohne vorangehenden Artikel stehen, um zu "tolles" zu werden.

"Tolles Bild!", wenn du nur das Bild loben willst.


In welchem Zusammenhang willst du das sagen, Chad?


----------



## Rock/star

Hi. We are a group of architects travelling across Berlin for few days. We want to meet some new residential architecture, so can someone help us with directions to some newly built residential neighborhoods in Berlin. Thank you in advance.


----------



## erbse

^ Is there anything specific you're looking for? Berlins contemporary residential quarters are somewhat known for their "classical/historical" look&feel, also called "New Berlin Style" sometimes.

You can find several examples in the general Berlin Projects thread, there should be a lot catching an architect's eye. If there's something specific you picked you could ask where to find it!  *BERLIN | Projects & Construction*


----------



## zema

*Looking father*

Entschuldigen Sie mich. Ich suche für meinen Vater. Gibt es in Hamburg afghanische Organisationen oder Menschen, die mich in meiner Suche helfen könnte. Ich weiß, dass er nach Deutschland aus Afghanistan im Jahr 1991 einwandern, ging er nach Hamburg. Nirgendwo sonst zu drehen. Ich entschuldige mich für mein Deutsch. Ich benutze einen Übersetzer. Ich kann mich in Englisch zu kommunizieren. Danke.
Excuse me. I'm looking for my father. Are there any in Hamburg Afghan organizations or people who could help me in my quest. I know that he had to immigrate to Germany from Afghanistan in 1991, he went to Hamburg. Nowhere else to turn. I apologize for my German. I use a translator. I can communicate in English. Thank you.


----------



## erbse

Hello!

If you know the name (I suppose) and in addition even know who sent him or took care of him - then it should be possible to locate him.

The Einwohnermeldeamt/Melderegister might be able to help. http://www.hamburg.de/behoerdenfinder/hamburg/11262243/


Though, may I ask, what happened back then?


----------



## zema

Certainly, I know his name. It's Kabir Karim. He was learning in my city Kharkov. It's in Ukraine now, but at then time it was Soviet Union. He was living with my mother almost 5 years, but then he ended his education and in this time the Soviet Union started war in his country, Afganistan. He couldn't live in the Soviet Union and, because of war, goes to his parents in Afganistan. After this ugly war he couldn't live in the Soviet Union, but in Afganistan too, because was starting repression on him and his family. So they immigrated to Germany like refugees. He drove in Kharkiv on the way to Germany. He was robbed on this way. In this time the Soviet Union was starting to collaps. He told he have to live in Germany four years without the right to travel anywhere to get germany citizen. I don't know where he moved exactly, only know he moved in Hamburg. His family moved too, but not all of them know about me. His brothers know. Then we lost contact. I know that someone from abroad was trying to call us a couple of years after then. But we couldn't answer. I am not certain he is alive, because he had big trouble with health after war. I'm trying to ask help in afghan people who live in Hamburg in Facebook. They didn't help. I'm trying to ask help in red Cross, but they told me they can't help in this situation. I'm trying to ask help in germany embassy, but they told me they don't have the rights to give this information to me. I was surprised that german bureaucracy can't help me. I have birth certificate that proves that he is my father. I just want to know what happened to him and have this right because I am his son.


----------



## Blandine Forberg

This is no question for an embassy. Contact the Einwohnermeldeamt in Hamburg, as linked by erbse two posts above. Every inhabitant has to register with the respective city's registration office, so they are the ones who know, and who also know if he moved away in the meantime.


----------



## DiggerD21

Hamburg has the largest afghan minority in Europe. There are some afghan cultural clubs and institutions in Hamburg. I have found those:

Deutsch-Afghanischer Kulturverein 

CANON - Afghanischer Frauen und Familien Verein


----------



## zema

Thanks a lot, guys


----------



## TRTL

Guten Abend !

Ich werde nach Frankfurt, Berlin und München bald fahren und möchte wissen, ob ihr Tipps haben, um interessante alte und neue Gebaüde zu sehen. Ich werde dort nicht viel Zeit haben, aber alle Vorschläge sind willkommen.

Ich entschuldige mich für mein Deutsch, und danke euch schon.


----------



## il fenomeno

wieviel zeit wirst du jeweils in den städten haben? 
daran kann man die tipps dann am besten ausrichten.


----------



## TRTL

Nur 4-5 Stunden in Franfurt...

1.5 Tag in Berlin.

1.5 Tag in München.

Am Abend besuche ich Freunde (alle Abend), aber die Tage sind für Architektur.


----------



## il fenomeno

frankfurt: maintower besucherterrasse. http://www.maintower.de/de/AngebotefuerBesucher

vom hauptbahnhof würde ich direkt dort hin laufen, durch die kaiserstraße. 

ca 1 - 1,5h. 

willst du danach noch was neues oder was altes von frankfurt sehen?


----------



## TRTL

Schon interessant danke!

In Frankfurt möchte ich besonders sehen was neues ist. Wenn ich genug Zeit habe, werde ich vielleicht die alte Stadt sehen, aber es ist nicht was ich zuerst machen will.


----------



## il fenomeno

wie wäre es mit dem einkaufszentrum 'myzeil'? 

dort kann man vom maintower auszu fuß hingelangen (~10min).


----------



## TRTL

Das ist gut. Ich werde wahrscheinlich dort gehen und zu Maintower. Es ist schon gut die verschiedene Türme zu sehen.


----------



## TRTL

Sollte ich in den Lokalforum fragen (Für Berlin und München)?


----------



## il fenomeno

in berlin, ja. im münchner lokalforum ist nichts los. frag lieber in der wunderbar.


----------



## TRTL

Ok. Vielen Dank!


----------



## erbse

Hier kannst du die Berliner fragen: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=654667&page=4

Und hier die Münchner: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477884


----------



## TRTL

Super! Danke


----------



## thun

München:
- Alte Bauten: Zwischen Marienplatz (Abstecher zur Asamkirche in der Sendlinger Straße, zur Synagoge und Viktualienmarkt (alles südlich Marienplatz) sowie Hofbräuhaus (östlich) und Odeonsplatz/Hofgarten (Altstadt, alles zu Fuß an einem halben Tag machbar)
- Königsplatz (U2) und in Nymphenburg (Schloss; per Tram erreichbar). Südlich von Nymphenburg ist der Hirschgarten-Biergarten empfehlenswert.

- neue Bauten: Olympiagelände + BMW-Welt (U3)


----------



## TRTL

Danke!

Meine Plannung ist bald fertig für München und Frankfurt. Ich werde in dem berliner Lokaforum fragen.


----------



## cinxxx

Hallo Leute!

Ich plane nach Dresden (und Umgebung) während des langen Wochenendes Mitte August zu fahren. Was empfehlt ihr mir zu besuchen außer Dresden?
Ich würde folgendes: die Bastei, Königstein, Schlosspark in Pillnitz. Gibt's was anderes/besseres?

Danke! :cheers2:


----------



## erbse

Moin! Wenn du nur ein Wochenende hast, genügt das völlig als Rahmenprogramm. Unbedingt auch mal ins Grüne Gewölbe und in die Schatzkammern des Zwingers schauen! Das Residenzschloss ist grandios.

Von Pillnitz mit dem Elberaddampfer bis ins Zentrum schippern (oder umgekehrt), vorbei an Blasewitz, Loschwitz, den Elbschlössern... auch sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Pietrin

Hallo! wie geht es euch? Ich habe eine bisschen Hilfe und Tips nötig.

I don't know german well so i'll ask in english. 
I'm moving to Ravensburg in some days, and I want to ask you if anybody ever went there, the sights of the town
is it safe to go to Lindau or Bregenz by bike?
Is the swabian German too diferent from the Rheinland german?
How is the climate in town (Does it snows a lot?)
danke!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Pietrin said:


> is it safe to go to Lindau or Bregenz by bike?


What do you mean with "Safe"? There will be no people waiting to rob bikers passing 



> Is the swabian German too diferent from the Rheinland german?


Its hard to understand even for Germans, but basically all are able to speak
a proper standard German if they see you cannot follow their talks



> How is the climate in town (Does it snows a lot?)


Warm for Germany. Its affected by the large Bodensee which prevent frost in Winter


----------



## Pietrin

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> What do you mean with "Safe"? There will be no people waiting to rob bikers passing
> 
> 
> Its hard to understand even for Germans, but basically all are able to speak
> a proper standard German if they see you cannot follow their talks
> 
> 
> Warm for Germany. Its affected by the large Bodensee which prevent frost in Winter



With "safe" i mean i won't be run by a car (are there cyclepaths in the route? it may seem obvious to you but i live in Brasil as you see).

Thanks for the answers


----------



## cinxxx

^^As far as I remember while I was in Lindau and at Lake Constance, there is a bike path between the 2 cities. I would say there are bike paths along the whole lake.

Generally, in this part of the world (Germany, Austria, Lower countries and Northern Europe) travel by bicycle is something serious, there are a lot of bike roads, trails, inside and outside of localities, and where you have to use the same road with motor vehicles, the speed limit is most of the cases 30 km/h or less, and the drivers pay good attention.


----------



## erbse

Indeed. But if you can, _get to the chopper_. Better views from up there.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

I'm planning a trip to Berlin and I've found a hostel in the "Wuberwiese-Warschauer-Frankfurter Tor" area, I want to know if there's any insecurity problems in that area or something bad that I must know. I know it's not the best area of Berlin, but sleeping there is quite cheap and I'm a poor student  So the only thing that worries me is the security of that district.

I want to ask you some more questions, but I beggin with accommodation for now 

Thank you!


----------



## Max BGF

There are some No-Go-Areas in Berlin, especially if you look Northern Christian, Jewish or Capitalist.

Our Members from Berlin can give you more detailed advice.


----------



## Wilhem275

I used hostels in the Warschauer Str. area a few years ago, not the best looking neighbourhood, a bit of junkies around the S+U Bahn stations, but nothing really worrying.
I don't know if things got worse in recent years.

In general, I've been through most of Berlin and I never found a neighbourhood very "uncomfortable" for me. But I'm big and ugly, maybe a lone girl would not have felt the same.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
Oooook, thank you  You and another person (someone who lived in Berlin) have told me the same so I suppose it's a good place for accommodation.



Max BGF said:


> There are some No-Go-Areas in Berlin, especially if you look Northern Christian, Jewish or Capitalist.
> 
> Our Members from Berlin can give you more detailed advice.


Joking, right?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Pavlemadrid said:


> Joking, right?


No.


----------



## AleksLazarevic

*Question about tourism*

Hi, I don't really know where to post this on the Deutsch forum but I hope it's okay for me to post it here 

I am very interested in history and I would like to visit Germany, but I have the question:

Are there any castles/palaces in Germany from 1100-1500 that are still in original shape as they would have been then and have not been rebuilt in 18th/19th century or rebuilt after bombings during the World War II? Most I've come across have been rebuilt in 1800s, like Wernigerode.


----------



## Marcus Brody

Hey!

There are still numerous castles like that in Germany. For example, Burg Eltz near the beautiful Mosel Valley, the most famous castle in Germany besides the Wartburg (which was rebuilt like you said).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eltz_Castle

If you go there, you should also visit nearby Schloss Bürresheim, which you may know from Indiana Jones and the last Crusade :lol:

And if you're planning to get married, you should see Schloss Mespelbrunn:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mespelbrunn_Castle


----------



## Carot

Practically all castles were modified to a greater or lesser extent in the 19th century, the only real exceptions being castle ruins. After all, people still lived in them back then, not surprising that they made some changes. Still, in some cases (like Eltz Castle above or Kriebstein Castle) the modifications weren't too great, and at least the external appearance remained largely medieval.

Also we do have a massive megathread for castles and such, you might find something interesting in there 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297030


----------



## AleksLazarevic

Carot said:


> Practically all castles were modified to a greater or lesser extent in the 19th century, the only real exceptions being castle ruins. After all, people still lived in them back then, not surprising that they made some changes. Still, in some cases (like Eltz Castle above or Kriebstein Castle) the modifications weren't too great, and at least the external appearance remained largely medieval.
> 
> Also we do have a massive megathread for castles and such, you might find something interesting in there
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297030


Thanks! Which other castles are good and retain their original appearance?


B.T.W, is


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

The Marksburg from the 12th century has never been destroyed in its history
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marksburg








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5e/Marksburg.jpg/1280px-Marksburg.jpg


----------



## AleksLazarevic

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> The Marksburg from the 12th century has never been destroyed in its history
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marksburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5e/Marksburg.jpg/1280px-Marksburg.jpg


Thanks, this is what I am looking for. Anymore like it?:


----------



## Mony Vi

Marksburg suffered from Allied bombing.

Meersburg Fortress is the oldest preserved German castle.










Bürresheim Castle survived unaltered 










Veste Coburg is neat as well


----------



## AleksLazarevic

Hmm yeah, they advertise Marksburg as Germany's only untouched castle but then I read it was hit by shells in WWII.

What about Marburger Schloss? Is it original? I can't find any infos on it.


----------



## Mony Vi

The exterior remained untouched, yet inside there are merely medieval constructions.


----------



## AleksLazarevic

Mony Vi said:


> The exterior remained untouched, *yet inside there are merely medieval constructions.*


What do you mean? Is there anything left inside?


----------



## erbse

Burghausen Castle in Bavaria is the largest castle of the world by length (yeah, we've got the longest, 1,043 m). 

Major medieval parts are well-kept and largely intact, while newer parts were heavily extended and modified over time.

This gives an idea of the enormous size:








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Burghausen_old_town.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Castle_blue_hour.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hauptburg_Burghausen.JPG









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Castle_and_Wöhrsee_Burghausen_Bavaria.JPG









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Burghausen_Castle_buechsenmeisterturm.jpg?uselang=de









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Burghausener_Burg_Pano.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## AleksLazarevic

erbse said:


> Burghausen Castle in Bavaria is the largest castle of the world by length (yeah, we've got the longest, 1,043 m).
> 
> Major medieval parts are well-kept and largely intact, while newer parts were heavily extended and modified over time.
> 
> This gives an idea of the enormous size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Burghausen_old_town.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Castle_blue_hour.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hauptburg_Burghausen.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Castle_and_Wöhrsee_Burghausen_Bavaria.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Burghausen_Castle_buechsenmeisterturm.jpg?uselang=de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Burghausener_Burg_Pano.jpg?uselang=de


Thanks, which parts are well-kept and intact and which ones are modified?


----------



## il fenomeno

why are you so obsessed with modification? 
i'd make the neuschwanstein tour, tell myself what a beautiful old castle and be pleased with everything.


----------



## Marcus Brody

il fenomeno said:


> why are you so obsessed with modification?
> i'd make the neuschwanstein tour, tell myself what a beautiful old castle and be pleased with everything.


So machen's die Amis! :lol:


----------



## AleksLazarevic

Neuschwanstein is c. 19th


----------



## miau

That's old enough for most people.


----------



## Mony Vi

Erbs Castle near Rügen


----------



## AleksLazarevic

Mony Vi said:


> Erbs Castle near Rügen


Cool, that looks like it's in Spain or Italy.

What's the one in Heidelberg like?


----------



## DiggerD21

AleksLazarevic said:


> Cool, that looks like it's in Spain or Italy.


Because this castle is in Italy. 



> What's the one in Heidelberg like?


It is a ruin and had been only partly rebuilt.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heidelberg_Castle

I guess you won't find that many castles in its original primary state, because many received additions, modernisations and alterations over the centuries to make them fit for new warfare methods during these centuries.


----------



## AleksLazarevic

DiggerD21 said:


> Because this castle is in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a ruin and had been only partly rebuilt.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heidelberg_Castle
> 
> I guess you won't find that many castles in its original primary state, because many received additions, modernisations and alterations over the centuries to make them fit for new warfare methods during these centuries.


I see. What would be your 'top 10' to visit from 1200-1500? Also interested in cathedrals and museums of medieval time! :cheers:


----------



## thun

^^
The clue is that there are definitely castles that make it easily into the top 10 although they are not in original shape or have even been rebuildt after bombings. You simply will not find any castle which was completely unchanged after the 12th century simply because they were used for much longer.

This is true for Nurembergs Kaiserburg, simply due to it's historical legacy and importance for German history as well as its size.

Other castles would be:
Burghausen (size)
Festung Rosenberg (in Kronach) as it is one of the most comprehensive examples of fortification design throughout the centuries
Wartburg (Eisenach)
Marksburg


----------



## AleksLazarevic

Thanks thun, the one in Nuremberg looks quite well preserved! Is there a lot of stuff inside to see? Museums and stuff?


----------



## thun

Yes. The outside is pretty close to how it once was, although most of it is a postwar reconstruction.
There are also lot's of fortifications from the renaissance era, etc.


----------



## DiggerD21

Another famous castle, although in its current form largely from the early 17th century: The Wewelsburg near Paderborn.


----------



## AleksLazarevic

Also can anyone say more about Harburg castle? Limited info in English on the internet.


----------



## DiggerD21

You can google-translate the official website of Harburg castle. http://www.burg-harburg.de/
There is also a contact form, so you can contact the owners of the castle directly in English. Just explain that you are an enthusiast of medieval castles and plan a trip to Germany to visit these castles, but you don't speak or understand German. Ask them also if there are guided tours in English.


----------



## Quidnunc

Saxonia said:


> Nu is a very complex word with many different meanings depending on the situation. Almost impossible to describe it to a foreigner.


Nu, nu. I concur.


----------



## solarisxyz

Gibt es ein Thema der deutschen Armee in der SSC?
Ich entschuldige mich für die schlechte Sprache, Google Übersetzer.

Dank


----------



## erbse

^ 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=159763
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=953538


----------



## Gokufan

Hey guys, I'm on holidays in a small town in Germany, and I can't seem to find any free Wi-fi hotspot. The only thing I see is "Vodafone Hotspot" where I can buy a ticket to access. I checked the map there and those hotspots are in many places. Did anyone of you guys used this service? Is the connection good, is it worth it?


----------



## erbse

I used it once and it was alright imho. LTE speed I'd say.

If the town has a library, you'd usually find a free/cheap WiFi hotspot there.


----------



## Saxonia

local mc donalds


----------



## doctorx

Hi guys. Im plannig to built my new life in Germany as a doctor but i really dont know much about Germany. Can anyone tell me which is the best region/city of Germany to live (about taxes,social life, etc)


----------



## NeoDTM

*Leben und Arbeiten in Dortmund*

*Wohnen in Dortmund?*

Hallo liebe Dortmund Community,

ich werde in kürze eine neue Stelle in Dortmund antreten und werde deswegen in naher Zukunft auch in die Stadt ziehen wollen. Ich wohne derzeit noch in Münster aber das Pendeln habe ich schon damals gehasst und so befinde ich mich seit einer geraumer Zeit auf Wohnungssuche. 

Mein Bild von der Stadt und dem gesamten Ruhrpott beschränkte sich bis dato auf Fußball, Bier, Currywurst und Fußball. Da ich bereits in Münster, Berlin und Hannover gelebt habe möchte ich auch in meiner neuen Heimat relativ urban und zentral wohnen. Über Wikipedia, andere Seiten im Netz und zwei kurzen Besuchen konnte ich bis jetzt 4 Bereiche in der Stadt finden welche ganz gut zu mir passen könnten. Ich wollte hier kurz meine Ansicht teilen und hoffe ich bekomme etwas Feedback oder Tipps für die weitere Suche.

Meine Präferenzen sind die Südstadt/Kreuzviertel, die Oststadt/Kaiserviertel, die Nordstadt und mit Abstrichen Hörde.

Leider sind bis auf Hörde die Neubauten und Eigentumswohnungen relativ rar gesät. Letzteres ist aber natürlich auch der Ort welcher am weitesten von der Innenstadt entfernt liegt jedoch gleichzeitig die besten Neubauten an einem See bietet.

- Wie sieht der Bevölkerungsmischung im Bezirk aus? Am See sieht man eigentlich nur Porsche, Mercedes und BMW doch im Netz konnte ich etwas von einem Arbeiterstadtteil lesen.

Das Kreuzviertel war bei meinem kurzen Besuch ein absolutes Yuppi Viertel mit Latte-Macchiato-Mütter, Hippstern und Investoren Buden was mich sehr stark an den Prenzlauer Berg oder andere Szeneviertel in Deutschland erinnert hat. 

_- Gibt es hier auch Abseits des Mainstream Lagen interessante Wohnungen und Straßenzüge?_

Die Oststadt ist super zentral und wirkt entlang der Kaiserstraße auch sehr edel und urban aber die einzigen neuen Wohnungen im Viertel sind ja sowas von gruselig. Ich wollte einen Besichtigungstermin für eine Wohnung in einem Mehrfamilienhaus im City Quartier aber als ich auf das Gelände gefahren bin ist mir alles aus dem Gesicht gefallen. Ich hatte mit dem Begriffen City und Quartier eigentlich etwas ganz anderes erwartet als Schuhkartons mit Fenstern und ich habe den Termin dann kurzfristig abgesagt. Für den Preis finde ich auch ehrlich gesagt weitaus besseres mit gleichzeitigen urbanen Flair.

_Gibt es dort in der Gegend noch andere Neubauprojekte mit einem ästhetischen Anspruch? _

Von der Nordstadt hört man ja in den Medien eigentlich nur schlechtes aber der erste Eindruck hat mich dann doch positiv überrascht. Ich war gegen Spätnachmittag in der Nähe vom Hafen (untere Schützenstraße Ecke Schillerstraße) unterwegs und das Viertel wirkte eher wie ein lässiger Bezirk mit vielen Studenten. Neubauten sind hier zwar nicht zu finden aber dafür sind die Mieten ja der absolute Oberhammer. Eine Altbauwohnung mit 105qm für läppische 500€?
_
- Gibt es hier derzeit eine positive Entwicklung wie beispielsweise in Neuköln oder muss ich damit rechnen das die Medien doch recht behalten?_


Danke für die Hilfe und ich hoffe ich bin den Dortmundern nicht zu nahe getreten :cheers:

Besten Gruß Neo


----------



## Kappa21

Hi, 

Not sure if this thread is still active but, im wondering what is the best closest town near Munich and is it possible to do Berlin? :?


----------



## erbse

^ Maybe you can be a bit more precise with your question?

The best town near Munich in which aspect? Cityscape-wise there's many lovely places around and close to München, imho especially Freising, Erding, Starnberg (richest region of Germany), Dachau, ... If you go a bit further you'll find even more beautiful places, like Wasserburg am Inn, Landsberg am Lech, Kaufbeuren, and one of my favourite German towns: Landshut! Even further, UNESCO World Heritage Regensburg is calling.

What do you mean by "is it possible to do Berlin"? Of course it is, depending on your timetable. By train you can do the track now in roughly 4 hours with the new highspeed rail.


----------



## Kappa21

erbse said:


> ^ Maybe you can be a bit more precise with your question?
> 
> The best town near Munich in which aspect? Cityscape-wise there's many lovely places around and close to München, imho especially Freising, Erding, Starnberg (richest region of Germany), Dachau, ... If you go a bit further you'll find even more beautiful places, like Wasserburg am Inn, Landsberg am Lech, Kaufbeuren, and one of my favourite German towns: Landshut! Even further, UNESCO World Heritage Regensburg is calling.
> 
> What do you mean by "is it possible to do Berlin"? Of course it is, depending on your timetable. By train you can do the track now in roughly 4 hours with the new highspeed rail.


Here is the thing: 
I am going to Zurich from Toronto. 
Personally, i dont want to see Zuirch and think its too expensive. 
My idea is to go to Munich via train. But I know Berlin is more...cultural city.... lots of music, street items and the goods. 
Im worried about Munich being kinda like Frankfurt which is new and strickly business....am i wrong? 

Reason i want to be in Zurich for less is the expensiveness of Switzerland


----------



## Saxonia

Salzburg would be a good choice.


----------



## Kappa21

Saxonia said:


> Salzburg would be a good choice.


Austria?


----------



## erbse

Yeah, Austria (well, used to be German/Bavarian anyway). Very cultural and artsy, but more in a classical/traditionalist sense. Flooded by tourists, of course. Vienna is amazing.

From Zürich though, closer small places like Konstanz and Lindau at Lake Constance might be interesting. Actually, a trip around Lake Constance is a real pleasure and an obvious choice coming from Zurich, as you get to see three lovely countries and amazing places like Stein am Rhein, Konstanz, Lindau, Meersburg, Ravensburg, Mainau island, Überlingen, the Alps, wine, castles, cuisine, the lake, the climate... all easily doable by train, ferry and feet. And affordable compared to Zurich and Munich.

Lindau (Bavarian side of Lake Constance/Bodensee):









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lindau_Insel_Luftbild3.jpg?uselang=de









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...goldsberg_-_Lindau,_LI_v_NW_01.jpg?uselang=de









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hafen_in_der_Dämmerung_-_panoramio.jpg


----------



## Kumanovari

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit der Verschiebung des schweizerischen Foren ins "deutsche"?


----------



## UNIT-er

Ich kenne die genauen Hintergründe bzgl. der Verortung der Schweiz innerhalb der europäischen Foren nicht.

Allerdings darf bzgl. der Schweiz nicht vergessen werden, dass die Schweiz kein monolinguales Land ist.
In der Schweiz gibt es offiziell 4 Amtssprachen (Deutsch, Französisch, Italienisch und Rätoromanisch).
In den diversen Regionen der Schweiz sind diese Amtssprachen zudem unterschiedlich stark vorherrschend.
Das schließt die eindeutige Einordnung des Schweizer Forums ins DWF aus meiner Sicht aus.
Deshalb ist die Einordnung im europäischen Teil der SSC in meinen Augen nur folgerichtig.


----------



## erbse

Das Schweizer Forum war früher Teil des Deutschsprachigen.
Es gab dann allerdings mal ein Votum unter den Schweizer Forumern, und eine schmale Mehrheit war für ein eigenständiges Forum. War so 2011/12, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Da war ich noch Mod.


----------



## Kumanovari

Schade, irgendwie ist das "schweizer Forum" leblos.


----------



## erbse

Das war vorher auch schon so, allerdings gab es immerhin noch mehr Austausch zwischen Schweizern, Deutschen und Österreichern in der Wunderbar


----------



## just1436

*Neue Investitionen*

Hallo Euch,

ich bin neu und bin nicht ganz sicher, ob ich richtig hier angetroffen habe.
Vielleicht weisst ihr, wo kann ich die Informationen finden, wenn die Baugenehmigung erteilt oder beantragt wurde mich interessieren vor allem - Hallen wie Logistikzentren, Produktionshallen, Betriebsgebäude, Werke.

Hat jemand die Idee, wo ich solche Informationen finden kann?

Danke im Voraus,
Justin


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

UNIT-er said:


> Ich kenne die genauen Hintergründe bzgl. der Verortung der Schweiz innerhalb der europäischen Foren nicht.
> 
> Allerdings darf bzgl. der Schweiz nicht vergessen werden, dass die Schweiz kein monolinguales Land ist.
> In der Schweiz gibt es offiziell 4 Amtssprachen (Deutsch, Französisch, Italienisch und Rätoromanisch).
> In den diversen Regionen der Schweiz sind diese Amtssprachen zudem unterschiedlich stark vorherrschend.
> Das schließt die eindeutige Einordnung des Schweizer Forums ins DWF aus meiner Sicht aus.
> Deshalb ist die Einordnung im europäischen Teil der SSC in meinen Augen nur folgerichtig.


Jein,

man darf nicht vergessen, dass der deutschsprachige Teil der mit großem Abstand größte Teil der Schweiz ist. Weiter ist es so, dass der französischsprachige und italienischsprachige Teil traditionell sich jeweils in der italienischen, bzw. französischen Skybar aufhalten und kaum den Kontakt mit den Deutschschweizern suchen.


----------



## Küsel

Wollte mal wieder vorbeischauen nach all den Jahren. Was läuft hier mittlerweile denn so?  Gruss aus Zürich vom uralten Mod.


----------



## Küsel

erbse said:


> Das Schweizer Forum war früher Teil des Deutschsprachigen.
> Es gab dann allerdings mal ein Votum unter den Schweizer Forumern, und eine schmale Mehrheit war für ein eigenständiges Forum. War so 2011/12, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Da war ich noch Mod.


Da war ich wohl nicht so unschuldig... hat das langfristig also eher negative Konsequenzen gehabt? Immerhin war doch eine grössere Gruppe damals für die die Abspaltung - geht bei uns ja immer schon brav demokratisch zu:nuts: Und wie ich sehe, sind die Sektionen gesprossen. Oder läuft da echt nix mehr? Muss ich wieder zurückkommen und wie ehemals mit eherner Hand das Forum zurückerobern?:devil:


----------



## Bauer-Ewald

Man kann so eine Frage immer aus verschiedenen Perspektiven betrachten.
Letztlich ist es so, dass das Schweizer Forum sehr isoliert und verlassen wirkt.
Die Franco-Schweizer und Italo-Schweizer sind traditionell jeweils im französischen oder italienischen Forum hauptsächlich vertreten während die Deutsch-Schweizer sich für die Neutralität/Isolation entschieden haben.
Aber das ist/war eine Frage die schon zwischen Basel und Zürich höchst kontrovers diskutiert wurde.


----------



## Wilhem275

I know that over time the German language went through some official rule revisions.

Was there ever a debate about swapping the number spelling to the correct order? Like, turning vier-und-zwanzig into zwanzigvier.
I've seen even Germans and Dutchies getting confused by the swapped system.


Another streamlining could be avoiding to split separable verbs, to avoid destructuring the phrase and understanding the meaning only in the end.
I don't see a real problem in turning "Karl ruft ein Freund an" into "Karl anruft ein Freund".
To the point that non natives often talk that way and natives understand anyway.


----------



## Dreidecker

For non natives that may not be a problem, but it is a problem for german natives because that is the german language since the 8. century a.C. and we like to speak our language and not a kind of pidgin German, because it is easy to understand for non natives... I do not know of any discussion swapping the number spelling, never heard of something like that, though I studied the German language.


----------



## Ni3lS

Hi zusammen,

ich überlege gerade einen Umstieg zur private Krankenversicherung und wäre an Erfahrungsberichten und Meinungen interessiert die nicht direkt aus meinem Arbeitsumfeld kommen. Ich wohne seit 3 Jahre in Deutschland und habe bisher ziemlich mittelmäßige Erfahrungen im Gesundheitssystem gemacht. Auf den ersten Blick sieht es danach aus das eine PKV vieles lösen würde. Vielleicht gibt es aber Sachen die (vor allem ich als Ausländer) ich mich nicht bewusst bin e.g. mögliche negative Konsequenzen von einem Umstieg. 

Es geht mir nicht nur um potentielle Ersparnisse, vor allem auch um der Qualität der Leistungen. Ich müsste letztes Jahr nach einem Umzug 7 Monate suchen bis ich einen Hausarzt gefunden hatte, da viele aus Kapa-Gründen keine neue Patienten annehmen wollten. Wenn, dann nur mit PKV. So müsste ich mich einmal bei der Notfallpraxis im Krankenhaus melden, nur um einem Rezept für meine Medikamenten zu bekommen (die ich seit meinen 12. Lebensjahr täglich brauche). Dieser Spaß fängt jetzt wieder an, da meiner Praxis jetzt zumacht. Dafür bin ich gerade aber fast in der oberste GKV Beitragsstufe unterwegs, obwohl ich teilweise keine Leistung erhalte. Beim Zahnarzt hatte ich dieses Problem nicht, dürfte ich aber für eine Behandlung fett oben darauf zahlen. Eine Zusatzversicherung habe ich nicht, eine PKV hätte das aber alles übernommen. 

Es ist mir bekannt das es mehr oder weniger unmöglich ist, zurück in die GKV zu wechseln. Vor allem könnte sich das später im Leben negativ auswirken, da der Beitrag weiter steigen wird. Allerdings ist es so, das ich keine Ahnung habe ob und wie lang ich in Deutschland bleibe. Das ist für mich Karriere-Abhängig, ich könnte (fast) überall wohnen. 

Wenn ich auf Webseiten wie Check24 schaue, sehe ich viele attraktive Raten mit super-Leistungen für öfter die hälfte oder weniger als was ich jetzt zahle. Sogar auch mit 0 EUR Selbstbeteiligung. Versteckt sich hier noch irgendwas außer das man immer die Leistungen vorher selber zahlen muss und es denn bei der Versicherung einreicht? Wie ändern die Raten sich auf Basis meiner eigener Gesundheit? (Wenn man z.B. schon eine bestimme Erkrankung hat, oder ist das egal?) 

Macht es Sinn um eine Versicherung mit 0 EUR Selbstbeteiligung abzuschließen, was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht? Muss ich steuerlich noch was beachten? Wie einfach ist es um zwischen PKV-Anbieter zu wechseln?

Ich verstehe voll das viele in meiner Situation trotzdem bei der GKV bleiben. Einfach aus Sicherheitsgründen oder Solidaritätsgründen, finde ich völlig legitim. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das für mich persönlich viel Sinn macht, vor allem da ich bisher aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht das Niveau von Gesundheitspflege erhalten habe wie ich mir das in meiner Heimat gewohnt bin, obwohl ich dafür meiner Meinung nach relativ viel zahle. Nichtsdestotrotz macht man so einen Umstieg nicht leicht und habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl das ich was übersehe oder nicht verstehe. 

Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte oder Vorschläge freuen, natürlich auch falls ihr mit spezifische Anbieter gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt. 

Danke!


----------



## MatveyG

Hallo an alle, wollte nur Mal fragen warum mein alter Account (Maturion) gebannt wurde. Ich kann mich echt nicht dran erinnern, irgendwas kontroverses oder allgemein überhaupt was in den letzten Jahren gepostet zu haben.

Kann es sich hier um ein Missverständnis handeln?


----------



## Dreidecker

Es gab irgendein Problem mit Spammer-Accounts, wende dich an UNIT-er, der kann das regeln!
LG
Dreidecker


----------



## c0sas

Dreidecker said:


> For non natives that may not be a problem, but it is a problem for german natives because that is the german language since the 8. century a.C. and we like to speak our language and not a kind of pidgin German, because it is easy to understand for non natives... I do not know of any discussion swapping the number spelling, never heard of something like that, though I studied the German language.


Actually there are and were intiatives in the German speaking world that would like to tackle the issue with the mixed numbers. And this topic is a problem. One can document a signficant amount of "Zahlendreher" done by Germans. People struggeling with numbers and math, scientific term "Dyscalculia", are even more challanged by the system.
Yet, all attempts to change the system were not succesful. 



https://blog.zeit.de/mathe/allgemein/zahlen-sprechweise-deutsch-englisch/?wt_ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&wt_t=1610374595851&rec_wt_ref=1


----------



## noikia2010

Curiosity: why in Austro-Hungary they used 42 Hertz for the electric network in stad of 50 Hertz?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Wilhem275 said:


> I don't see a real problem in turning "Karl ruft ein Freund an" into "Karl anrfuft ein Freund".


Sorry, but this sounds absolutely stupid to a native speaker. XD


----------



## Wilhem275

KlausDiggy said:


> Sorry, but this sounds absolutely stupid to a native speaker. XD


I can see why 
For sure it would sound weird, as any language spoken in an uncommon order; but is it "wrong" in delivering the message? Putting aside the strange feeling, would a native speaker not understand the meaning?

(sorry there was a typo in my original message)


----------



## frost_spirit

Grüße an alle. Das Thema eines Threads ist gleichzeitig recht einfach und komplex. Ich suche eine Person, die meine russische Sprache mit mir verbessern möchte, wenn er sie natürlich lernt, und im Gegenzug wird er mir mit Deutsch helfen. Einfach in entspannter Atmosphäre über verschiedene Themen sprechen. Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## rheintram

noikia2010 said:


> Curiosity: why in Austro-Hungary they used 42 Hertz for the electric network in stad of 50 Hertz?


Austria-Hungary did not have one unified electric network with a single standard. I doubt any European country had one at the time. Even in the 30s and 40s there were still many different local and incompatible electricity networks inside Austria.


----------



## sabawoon

Hi, I'm architectural student and doing a project in Flensburg. I am in-search for materials (topographic map in vector, elevation map and perhaps 3D). Anyone know where I may find such materials? 
I have contacted the Schleswig-Holstein technical management, but they are a bit slow in process, and I do have materials from openstreetmap, but I am in-search for more precise maps. 

Kind regards, Sabawoon


----------



## MainzBerliner

Warum gibt es kein Forum für Luxembourg, wenn es ein Lichtenstein (Mini)-Forum gibt? Ein französischsprachiges gibts auch nicht.


----------



## Dreidecker

Das müsste dann, in Analogie zum bei uns geparkten Liechtenstein-Thread, im deutschen Forumsteil angesiedelt sein...
Vielleicht auch irgendwo im belgischen Forum?


----------



## MainzBerliner

Dreidecker said:


> Das müsste dann, in Analogie zum bei uns geparkten Liechtenstein-Thread, im deutschen Forumsteil angesiedelt sein...
> Vielleicht auch irgendwo im belgischen Forum?


Also im Deutschland Teil ist Luxembourg definitiv nicht, und ein Belgienforum kann ich auch nirgends finden... Es bleibt mysteriös.


----------



## rheintram

Belgien: .be-forum
Zu Luxemburg gibt es viele verschiedene Threads in diversen Unterforen.


----------

